#ubuntu-nl 2011-06-27
<ujjain> Hoe creeer ik een sterke magnetische reactie?
<Vancha> hardeschijfmagneten
<ujjain> hmmm, heb geen die ik kwijt wil :p
<ujjain> denk je dat minuut in magnetron
<ujjain> helpt?
<Andries> Wie kan ik het besten benaderen voor een vraag over de 'ubuntu' steunpunten kaart?
<OerHeks> Andries, stel je vraag, misschien weet iemand direct een antwoord
<OerHeks> ik sta wel op den kaart, doch ben nog geen steunpunt.
<ujjain> het hielp ^^
<erkan^> Hoi, ik heb een vraag. Waar kan ik van de emailbericht van Thunderbird in het document (.odt/.doc) opslaan?
<ruliezz> hallo
<ruliezz> is er ook een snelle manier op de commandline om te bepalen hoe groot een map is?
<ruliezz> ik heb namelijk hele grote mappen
<jk> nou ja, du -hs mapnaam
<jk> maar die gaat wel aan het rekenen
<jk> maw kan traag zijn
<ruliezz> ja
<ruliezz> maar kan dat ook sneller?
<ruliezz> iemand?
<remun-j66> Om ntfs config tool te kunnen gebruiken moest ik eerst een /etc/hal/fdi/policy mapje aanmaken. Zie na alle stappen doorlopen te hebben mijn mediadrive twee keer in nautilus. Als ik de desktop uit de standby haal krijg ik een melding: Niet in staat HP Personal Media Drive aan te koppelen. Error mounting: mount exited with exit code 1: helper failed with:
<remun-j66> mount: according to mtab, /dev/sdf5 is already mounted on /media/HP Personal Media Drive
<remun-j66> mount failed
<remun-j66> Kan ik fstab of mtab zelf handmatig aanpassen of is hier een ander tooltje voor?
<remun-j66> Deze mediadrive stond eerst onder sdb5, toen sdg5 in fstab. In mtab staat deze onder sdf5. Is dat wel normaal?
<remun-j66> Bij gparted staat bij status dat deze media drive niet is aangekoppeld.
<RawChid> Je kunt fstab gewoon handmatig aanpassen remun-j66
<RawChid> Er is ook een tooltje daarvoor: pysdm  Maar die gebruik ik nooit
<RawChid> Misschien moet je die partitie eerst unmounten
<RawChid> umount /map/waar/die/gemount/is
<remun-j66> Okee RawChid. Heb na unmounten nog één icon over. Als ik daarop klik zie ik niets zoals voorheen bij dat icon. Hoe koppel ik deze aan?
<RawChid> Ik weet het niet. Maar ik snap ook niet precies wat je uiteindelijk wilt
<RawChid> Wat wil je bereiken? Ee NTFS partitie aankoppelen?
<RawChid> Oh, lees ik het nu goed dat je probleem komt door de standby?
<remun-j66> Ja inderdaad. Werkte zonder config tooltje altijd goed maar met ntfs-3g blijkbaar niet. Had geen rechten op deze drive en heb toen dat config tooltje geprobeert. Werkte aanvankelijk dacht ik tenminste.
<remun-j66> mtab wijzigd steeds maar fstab niet zo te zien
<remun-j66> Ja, ook standby doet iets wat niet hoort zo op het eerste oog beoordeeld door een tamelijke newbie, maar  na een nieuwe opstart klopt het ook niet (twee icons).
<remun-j66> Deze mediaschijf zit gewoon continu in een docking station in de systeemkast.
<remun-j66> Is geformateerd in  XP tijd en deze is ntfs geformateerd.
<remun-j66> Heb daar toen voor gekozen om te kunnen werken met grote mediabestanden.
<remun-j66> Heb net een sudo mount uitgevoerd en zo te zien is de drive nu aangekoppeld.
<remun-j66> Kan het zo simpel zijn?! :-)
<remun-j66> fstab geeft nu sdg5 aan, net zoals mtab.
<remun-j66> Ga nu systeem opnieuw opstarten. Tot zo ...
<RawChid> Als je sudo mount doet, probeert ie alles in fstab te mounten
<remun-j66> mtab geeft sdb5 aan en fstab nog steeds sdg5
<remun-j66> Wel een icon nog maar, maar of dit zo blijft na uit standby te komen?!
<remun-j66> Ga ik dus ook maar even checken en kom dan weer terug.
<remun-j66> Kreeg zwart scherm na uit standby te komen. Enige oplossing was aan/uit-knop paar seconden vasthouden. Heb drive maar even uit station gehaald en opnieuw opgestart. Krijg nu volgende melding bij het terugplaatsen van de drive: Error mounting: mount exited with exit code 1: helper failed with:
<remun-j66> mount: only root can mount /dev/sdf5 on /media/HP Personal Media Drive.
<remun-j66> Zonder ntfs-3g had ik gebruikersrechten. Daarna stond alles op root volgens mij.
<remun-j66> Heeft alles soms te maken met gvfs-fuse daemon? Ja, ik zeg ook maar wat :-)
<RawChid> remun-j66: enige dat ik je kan vertellen is dat standby nooit lekker heeft gewerkt bij mooi
<RawChid> Ook op Windows heb ik wel eens problemen dat bepaalde dingen niet meer goed "wakker worden"
<remun-j66> Haha, werkte ook niet bij slech weer hoor ;-)
<remun-j66> dmesg geeft aan:
<remun-j66> [   91.233082] sd 5:0:0:0: [sdf] Write Protect is off
<remun-j66> [   91.233087] sd 5:0:0:0: [sdf] Mode Sense: 03 00 00 00
<remun-j66> [   91.233091] sd 5:0:0:0: [sdf] Assuming drive cache: write through
<remun-j66> [   91.236592] sd 5:0:0:0: [sdf] Assuming drive cache: write through
<remun-j66> [   91.236604]  sdf: sdf1 < sdf5 >
<remun-j66> [   91.261091] sd 5:0:0:0: [sdf] Assuming drive cache: write through
<remun-j66> [   91.261098] sd 5:0:0:0: [sdf] Attached SCSI disk
<RawChid> Wat doe je precies? Zit je nou met fstab te klooien of prik je gewoon die HD in?
<remun-j66> Nee, deed niets anders dan dmesg |less in te voeren in terminal en te kijken naar het laatste stukje. Heb inmiddels ook weer gemount.
<RawChid> Ik heb gewoon 1 regel in mn fstab, wil je die weten?
<RawChid> Heb verder nooit probs met NTFS ofzo
<RawChid> Werkt al jaren zo
<remun-j66> Mijne ziet er zo uit:
<remun-j66> # /etc/fstab: static file system information.
<remun-j66> #
<remun-j66> # <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass>
<remun-j66> proc	/proc	proc	nodev,noexec,nosuid	0	0
<remun-j66> #Entry for /dev/sda1 :
<remun-j66> UUID=4e63e3eb-b444-4cf1-8af8-d90a8f700843	/	ext4	errors=remount-ro	0	1
<remun-j66> #Entry for /dev/sdg5 :
<remun-j66> UUID=7C0C92100C91C614	/media/HP\040Personal\040Media\040Drive	ntfs-3g	defaults,nosuid,nodev,locale=nl_NL.utf8	0	0
<remun-j66> #Entry for /dev/sda5 :
<remun-j66> UUID=0546fd68-d683-4cc4-b5b6-a1303f86c8c0	none	swap	sw	0	0
<RawChid> Niet te veel pasten. Gebruik pastebin daarvoor!
<remun-j66> Okee, heb ik ook ooit gedaan. Moest ik toen iets voor installeren dacht ik.
<RawChid> Zie topic
<RawChid> Ik moet er nu vandoor
<RawChid> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab
<RawChid> Succes verder
<remun-j66> Zie http://paste.ubuntu.com/633693/
<remun-j66> Dank zo ver RawChid.
<hansw> zo, de eerste meters staan in de beits
<OerHeks> zelfs nu is het nog koeler hier binnen dan buiten.
<hansw> OerHeks, hier niet meer, vanaf 12 uur was het onder de beuk koeler, vanaf 2 uur was het binnen wel te doen maar ook vies heet
<hansw> nu is het buiten lekker, het gras is nat, de temperatuur is lekker
<OerHeks> ramen en deuren dicht, gordijn toe en de afzuiger laten blazen :-D
<Cugel> 26 graden nog, buiten. Maak je ook niet dagelijks mee.
<Cugel> Verder in offtopic.
<hansw> Cugel, het was in het begin van de avond 45 graden achter het huis
<Cugel> Dan smelt je Lego bijna.
<hansw> ach, had het maar geen lego moeten worden
<OerHeks> lego, als ik een keer een paar honderd euro heb, wil ik wel eens met mind-storms en linux gaan prutsen
<Rexodus> Hier is het niet boven de 21,7C geweest. Wordt wel tijd om te luchten langzaam maar zeker. Tijd dat het onder de 25 komt...
<OerHeks> ik zou wel eens een logje willen bijhouden, hoe warm mijn pc het krijgt overdag.
<Rexodus> Staat in /proc/acpi ofzoiets? Kun je met je cron makkelijk bouwen lijkt me.
<hansw> installeer nagios, die heeft daar plugins voor
<OerHeks> kubuntu vind naigos niet :-D
<hansw> wat een kut distro :-)
 * hansw heeft een mobiele airco voor vannacht
<hansw> en morgen maar eens waterfietsen
<hansw> met voldoende zonnebrand enzo
<OerHeks> ehm
<OerHeks> kick me, ...nagios
<hansw> nagios.org
<OerHeks> ik heb nagios3 en de docs en een zooi plugins aangeklikt, done
<hansw> en nu spelen :-)
<hansw> OerHeks, en geloof vooral _niet_ het verhaal op http://www.nagios.com/products/nagiosxi
<hansw> nagios gebruikt x oplossingen van mensen die contributen zonder te checken of het veilig is
<OerHeks> niet ? oke
<hansw> het ligt eraan of je het aan klanten wil blootstellen
<hansw> http://www.nagiosql.org/component/content/article/1-latest-news/105-nagiosql-310.html <-- onderdeel van xi, zoek maar op mijn naam
<hansw> in een trusted netwerk is het goed spul
<hansw> owjee
<hansw> service_notification_options 	w,u,c
<hansw> 	email                     	bob@yahoo.com<script>alert(document.cookie);</script>
<hansw> 	pager                     	<script>alert(document.cookie);</script>
<hansw> 	address1                  	<script>alert(document.cookie);</script>
<hansw> 	address2                  	<script>alert(document.cookie);</script>
<hansw> 	address3                  	<script>alert(document.cookie);</script>
<hansw> meer zal ik niet flooden :-)
<OerHeks> die bob toch
#ubuntu-nl 2011-06-28
<Somelauw> Hey, weet iemand of ik die file dialogen die je krijgt als je iets opslaat of iets opent kan veranderen?
<Somelauw> Ik dacht dat linux inhield dat je vrij bent om te kiezen.
<OerHeks> je bent vrij om het te veranderen. welke filedialogen bedoel je eigenlijk ?
<Somelauw> Als je in bijvoorbeeld firefox, kiest voor opslaan.
<Somelauw> Of in weet ik veel openoffice kiest voor openen.
<Somelauw> Maar vooral als je in firefox iets download.
<Somelauw> Dan krijg je zo'n scherm, waar wil je het opslaan.
<OerHeks> ah oke
<Somelauw> En ik vind dat scherm niet zo ergonomisch enzo.
<OerHeks> dit kan dus in ff zelf zitten, ipv ubuntu
<Somelauw> Ik dacht dat dat in gtk of misschien in gnome ofzo zat?
<Somelauw> Oh, wacht openoffice heeft inderdaad een andere
<Somelauw> Dan vind ik die van firefox gewoon irritant. (Dat is geloof ik de meest gebruikte door mij)
<Somelauw> Ik dacht dat dat systemwijd was zoals onder windows waarin al die dialogen heel erg standaard en systemwijd zijn.
<Somelauw> Maar chromium-browser gebruikt wel weer dezelfde.
<Somelauw> Dus het moet wel iets systemwijd zijn.
<Somelauw> Maar weet je hoe je dat ding kan veranderen?
<Somelauw> Het moet denk ik in gtk of gnome zitten.
<OerHeks> je draaid 11.04 met unity ?
<OerHeks> ik zit ook al te zoeken, GTK pakket
<Somelauw> Nee, ik draai nog 10.10
<Somelauw> En ik gebruik gnome niet als de.
<Somelauw> Maar wel gnome applicaties.
<Somelauw> Dus het zit dan waarschijnlijk in gtk of het is een component dat met elk gnome programma meegecompileert wordt.
<Somelauw> Maar al iets gevonden?
<OerHeks> nee, en ik kan niet meekijken, zit op KDE
<Somelauw> Okee, bedankt.
<OerHeks> google levert niet de juiste aanwijzingen, ik zal wel de verkeerde woorden gebruiken :(
<Somelauw> Mij lukte het ook niet om het met google te vinden.
<OerHeks> ik twijffel of het een GTK onderdeel van de applicatie zelf is.
<Somelauw> Misschien dat als ik firefox4 installeer en dan niet de gnome versie die standaard is, ik een mooier opslagscherm krijg.
<OerHeks> 4?
<Somelauw> Ja, er is zelfs al een versie 5 geloof ik.
<OerHeks> ja, die is nu standaard
<OerHeks> voordat je hem doorhebt is 6 er al weer.
<Somelauw> Maar die versienummers worden ook alleen maar verhoogt om stoer te doen tegenover chrome enzo.
<Somelauw> Ik kan trouwens niet eens meer updaten naar 11.4 lijkt wel. Ik krijg het voorstel om een partiële update uit te voeren.
<Somelauw> Maar ik los dat probleem later wel op.
<gerret38> na update van 10.10 naar 11.04 starten alle programmas op met een blanco blad(behalve de allereerste)
<netbook> Eee PC X101
<netbook> hoi kan ik op die pc
<netbook> netbook bedoel ik
<netbook> als ik de meego versie neem er ubuntu opzetten (netbook editie)
<netbook> dat is vele goedkoper dan degene met windows
<jpjacobs> er is een hardware compatibiliteits matrix voor note- en netbooks als ik het me goed herinner
<glenn> heb een probleem met thunderbird
<glenn> wie kan mij helpen met thunderbird en de taal instellingen
<glenn> heb volgende probleem met thunderbrid gegruik een gedeeld profiel op ntfs zodat ik het kan lezen in xp ubuntu. Zover geen prbleem lees ik de mail in ubuntu tb is in nl ga ik naar xp tb ook in nl kom ik terug in tb unbuntu tb is nu in engels en niet meer in nl
<MarcV_> Goeiemiddag
<MarcV_> (zie dat ik 2 x ingelogd ben)
<MarcV_> een snelle vraag
<MarcV_> met welk commando kan ik zien welke users er bestaan op een linuxsysteem?
<jpjacobs> users?
<MarcV_> dan krijg ik de ingelogde users te zien
<MarcV_> gaat om de bestaande users
<jpjacobs> just
<MarcV_> kan natuurlijk in /home/ kijken maar dan mis ik nog de users die geen inlogprompt krijgen
<viezerd> MarcV_: neem een kijkje in /etc/passwd
<MarcV_> kan ik natuurlijk doen maar er zal toch wel een commando voor zijn zeker?
<jpjacobs> der is ongetwijfeld een truuk met sed of awk
<MarcV_> kan het alleen niet vinden
<jpjacobs> ma bon, ik moet door
<MarcV_> zover ben ik nog niet..  ;)
<viezerd> MarcV_: waarom moeilijk doen als het makkelijk kan, een commando of app die zal ook kijken in /etc/passwed welke users er bestaan
<viezerd> *passwd
<MarcV_> dat snap ik
<MarcV_> vind het alleen vreemd dat er geen commando voor is te vinden. Je kunt who,w,user, finger gebruiken.. Allemaal commands die met userbeheer hebben te maken. Dan is het toch vreemd dat er niet een commando is dat simpelweg laat zien welke gebruikers er bestaan op een systeem?
<EFL> Hallo luitjes, ik zit met de volgende ergenis: Ik weet dat het veilig is maar ik wil niet telkens als ik mijn computer opstart de sleutelbos ontgrendelen. Hoe kan ik dat veranderen?
<trijntje> EFL, heb je automatisch aanmelden ingeschakeld?
<EFL> Ja, denk ik. Als ik de computer aan zet hoef ik niet in te loggen
<trijntje> je kan het wachtwoord leeg instellen, maar dan kan iedereen bij alle opgeslagen wachtwoorden
<trijntje> en het is niet veilig ;)
<EFL> Ik heb wel een ww maar ik wil niet dat als in mijn brouwser (chroom) start dat ik dan mijn ww moet in typen v/d sluitelbos
<EFL> Ik wil graag dat de sleutelbos ontgrendeld wordt bij het aanmelden.
<AartJan> sinds vandaag gebruiker van ubuntu 11.04
<AartJan> maar ik loop hopeloos vast met mijn windows logica
<EFL> Welkom Aartjan bij de club, waar kunnen we je mee helpen?
<AartJan> ik ben bezig om een ftp server te maken
<AartJan> maar ik loop direct vast
<EFL> rijntje: http://sites.google.com/site/computertip/tipsentrucs#TOC-Automatisch-aanmelden:-schakel-het-
<AartJan> bijvoorbeeld met heb beheren van de mappen
<EFL> trijntje: Is dit veilig om te doen?
<AartJan> ik krijg geen toegant, bij eigenschappen zegt ie al dat ik geen eigenaar ben...
<AartJan> het is voor intern gebruik zegmaar
<AartJan> al overnagedacht:)
<EFL> ik hrb geen verstand van ftp-server opzetten
<AartJan> maar misschien wel mijn gebruikersrechten aanpassen?
<EFL> je kunt wel rechten geven aan mappen voor bv alle gebruikers
<AartJan> hoe?
<EFL> zal even moeten zoeken
<AartJan> bij systeem->beheer-> gebruikers en groepen ben ik al adminstrator
<AartJan> maar nog kan ik geen bestanden aanpassen
<EFL> AartJan: Dit al gelezen "http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/WerkenMetDeTerminal"
<MarcV> misschien is het handiger om ssh te installeren als server..  dan kun je met sftp veilig inloggen met bv filezilla
<AartJan> ik ga het 'ns proberen
<MarcV> sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<EFL> suc6 met de setver, ik moet even opnieuw starten, misschien tot zo
<EFL> Nou 'k ben er weer en mijn sleutelbos "probleem" is denk ik opgelost met de tip: https://sites.google.com/site/computertip/tipsentrucs#TOC-Automatisch-aanmelden:-schakel-het-
<EFL> Hier in staat dat het doorgaans veilig is mits je niet meerdere gebruikers op de computer hebt. Pas dus wel op!!!
<lord4163> Hallo
<lord4163> Ik heb een vraagje , er stond altijd unity plugin bij systeem instellingen, maar deze is verdwenen
<lord4163> laat maar
<lord4163> stond bij compiz D
<fridiot> kan ik hier terecht met een leuk ubuntu probleem?
<fridiot> heb op ubuntu forums niks kunnen vinden namelijk :(
<trijntje> jahoor fridiot
<trijntje> vraag maar raak
<fridiot> jeuj :)
<fridiot> hopelijk klinkt het bekend
<fridiot> ik heb een cifs share gemount
<fridiot> en als ik een text-bestand open (in een willekeurige editor), en ik druk tussentijds op Save, dan maakt hij een tijdelijk bestand aan
<fridiot> en dat is niet de backup-optie van gedit, die staat nml uit
<fridiot> op zich niet heel erg, maar hij noemt het eerste bestand file.ext~
<fridiot> de volgende file.extz~
<fridiot> dan file.exty~
<fridiot> totdat hij bij de a is geweest, en dan kan ik niks meer opslaan
<fridiot> dus als ik lekker zit te werken in een office document, moet ik om de zoveel saves alle automatische backup files verwijderen anders krijg ik op een gegeven moment de melding dat hij niks meer op kan slaan
<trijntje> dat is raar, onafhankelijk van editor?
<fridiot> yep
<fridiot> zelfs eclipse doet het
<fridiot> ik heb het vermoeden dat het een rare cifs-server instelling oid is, maar ik kan niks vinden
<fridiot> google blijft maar komen met name mangling dingen, maar dit is iets anders
<trijntje> ik weet nieteens wat een cifs-server is, dus ik ben bang dat ik niet kan helpen
<fridiot> cifs, samba
<fridiot> een windows share zeg maar :P
<trijntje> samba heb ik wel van gehoord, maar gebruik ik niet
<trijntje> weet google ook niks van samba/problemen met opslaan?
<fridiot> het is moeilijk zoeken op dit specifieke probleem
<fridiot> ik heb niks kunnen vinden in ieder geval
<Wobbo> Is het mogelijk om "ubuntu one" gebruiken die aan een eigen hardeschijf aangesloten zit aan mijn eigen modem?
<Pitfall> goedeavond
<Pitfall> weet iemand hoe ik de nvidia driver weer kan rebuilden
<Pitfall> want blijkbaar doet ubuntu dat niet automatisch wanneer een nieuwe kernel wordt geinstalleerd
<Wobbo> indd, zelfgeinstalleerde nvidia moet elke nieuwe kernel moet opnieuw geinstalleerd.
<Wobbo> Je kan beter nvidia van ubuntu aanbeveling installeren.
<Pitfall> het probleem is dus dat het niet zelf geinstalleerd is
<Pitfall> het is via de ubuntu repo
<Pitfall> maar ik had dus de nieuwe kernel geinstalleerd maar x start niet op
<Wobbo> je kan ubu opstarten in basis, zodat nvidia (en geen 3d) wel start. Dan kan je nvidia eraf halen.
<Wobbo> Dan opnieuw opstarten en dan  nvidia weer installeren.
<Pitfall> hoe bedoel je in basis?
<Pitfall> het probleem is dat dkms niet een nieuwe module heeft gemaakt voor mijn nieuwe kernel
<Wobbo> herstelmodus
<Pitfall> maar x start ook niet meer op
<Pitfall> dus herstelmodus (3d-loos) zal niet werken
<Pitfall> is het mogelijk om grub2 op te starten?
<Pitfall> het is wel geinstalleerd, maar ik heb maar 1x het eigenlijke scherm gezien
<Pitfall> dan boot ik wel met een oude kernel versie
<jemark> Pitfall, hou de Alt toets ingedrukt bij het opstarten totdat je de grub2 scherm ziet.
<Pitfall> oke bedankt ik zal het proberen
<Pitfall> aha bedankt jemark
#ubuntu-nl 2011-06-29
<OerHeks> thunderbird 5 is uit :-)
<heemskerk> gnome schedule werkt biet
<heemskerk> niet
<leoquant> ok
<trijntje> goed dat we dat weten
<nova> hoi kan iemand me helpen ?
<nova> ik probeer deze tutorial te volgen
<nova> http://maketecheasier.com/build-your-own-ubuntu-based-distro-with-novo-builder/2010/07/02
<nova> maar nova  builder instaren lukt me niet
<nova> ik werk met ubuntu 11.04
<jpjacobs> kzou het eerst met apt proberen, dan pas het script
<jpjacobs> en als het met apt niet lukt, wat is de foutmelding?
<nova> geen foutmelding
<jpjacobs> ok, 'k stel voor dat we het er hierover hebben en niet meer op offtopiv :p
<nova> jah sorry verkerd gezien
<nova>  het opent eve terminal en sluit meteen af
<nova> weten jullie iets
<FOAD> Het lijkt dat Novo Builder niet standaard in de repos zit.
<FOAD> Ik zou eerst eens kijken of er een ppa of zo voor is.
<FOAD> Wat is je einddoel, nova?
<FOAD> Want als dit al lastig is weet ik niet of het wijs is om een "eigen distro" te gaan maken.
<nova> ik heb al eigen distro gebouwd jaartje geleden
<nova> en ook met dit software maar toen lukte het installe perfect
<FOAD> Dan adviseer ik je precies hetzelfde te doen wat je een jaar geleden deed. :P
<nova> dat doe ik !
<nova> dus snap echt niet wwaarom het niety  werkt
<nova> ik moet eve 5 min weg
<novo> oke kunnen juliez mij verderhelpen ?
<trijntje> zie je geen foutmelding als je dat script in de terminal uitvoert?
<novo> nee
<novo> het sluit n paar  seconden terminal af
<trijntje> ook als je het vanuit de terminal start? Dus niet dubbelklikken ofzo, maar echt vanuit de terminal starten
<OerHeks> is er op hun forum geen handleiding of tips ? http://www.cyvoc.net/
<novo> euh
<novo> vanuuit terminal starten ?
<trijntje> ja
<trijntje> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/WerkenMetDeTerminal
<novo> euh
<trijntje> novo, ik zou eerst wat meer ervaring met linux opdoen voordat je je eigen distro gaat maken, beetje met de terminal kunnen werken kan geen kwaad ;)
<novo> ik hebdat  al een distro gemaakt
<novo> trijntje
<OerHeks> novo ik zou een beproefde en ondersteunde manier gebruiken om je eigen cd te maken > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<OerHeks> ik denk dat door unity die novo builder mischien niet werkt.
<novo> mhhhh
<novo> maar wil graag heel veel aanpassen
<OerHeks> dat kan, succes :-)
<novo> hoe bedoel je
<novo> ik wil naam aanpassen enz .....
<novo> en grafische schel
<trijntje> novo, is de installatie wel gelukt dan?
<OerHeks> dat kan, lijkt me een heel gepruts, maar noet mogenlijk zijn, lijkt me.
<novo> oke
<novo> bedankt
<novo> ik heb nog vraagje
<novo> mogen tutorialq van ubuntu wiki gekopierd worden
<novo> (met bronvermelding
<trijntje> geen idee, staat daar niets over op de wiki zelf?
<novo> ik heb er al naar gezocht
<trijntje> misschien dat ze het in #ubuntu-nl-team weten
<lord4163> super koe krachten
<Hel> Tot nu toe heb ik met thunderbird gewerkt. Wil nu overstappen naar evolution. Is het normaal dat ik ieder keer opnieuw - wanneer ik mail ophaal - mijn password van mijn provider moet invullen terwijl ik "onthouden" heb aangevinkt bij het instellen.
<OerHeks> dat zou normaal ook opgeslagen worden in je sleutelbos & wachtwoorden.
<OerHeks> check of de opgeslagen pass wel correct is. dit kan de oorzaak zijn ..
<Hel> djw - heb het gevonden!
<OerHeks> :-)
#ubuntu-nl 2011-06-30
<hansw> en dan komt Hel erachter dat ubuntu thunderbird de default mailclient gaat maken?
<hansw> :-)
<DarkEra> dat wilde ik net zeggen. :-D
<hansw> evolution schijnt wel veel sneller te gaan worden bij de volgende major upgrade
<hansw> maja, hoe snel kun je typen zegt een goede vriend van mij wel eens :-)
<hansw> oeh, heb ik daar een bugje?
<hansw> ik start rhythmbox, gnomeplayer, draai muziek in de eerste
<hansw> start daarna een filmpje op en het geluid is weg
<hansw> herstart gnomeplayer en het geluid is er weer
<DarkEra> geen idee, het zou kunnen natuurlijk dat het een bug is.
<DarkEra> ik ben iig ervan tussen :)
<DarkEra> laters
<OerHeks> :-)
<hansw> mzzl
<OerHeks> ik weet geen andere oorzaak als tie blijft zeuren om pass
<hansw> volgens mij moet hij evolution vertellen dat die het moet opslaan
<hansw> weet niet meer zeker
<OerHeks> ja, dit zal al eens gebeurd zijn, doch als deze fout is, zal keyring niet deze instellen.
<hansw> idd
<RawChid> 01:21:11 < hansw> ik start rhythmbox, gnomeplayer, draai muziek in de eerste
<RawChid> 01:21:24 < hansw> start daarna een filmpje op en het geluid is weg
<RawChid> 01:21:37 < hansw> herstart gnomeplayer en het geluid is er weer
<RawChid> Dat heb ik ook wel eens gehad!
<RawChid> Ook met flash (youtube) met Rhythmbox. Was wel op een pre lucid Ubuntu
<hansw> RawChid, het lijkt reproduceerbaar
<RawChid> Ik heb er sinds lucid geen last meer van gehad
<RawChid> Maar bij mij was het idd ook reproduceerbaar
<RawChid> En als ik beide sloot (browser + rhythmbox) was het weer opgelost als ik me goed herinner
<tiempjuuh> Voor hen die het nog niet weten: Het forum ligt er tijdelijk uit wegens onderhoud.
<tiempjuuh> Dit onderhoud is het verplaatsen van data naar de servers van de hcc. Als het goed is is het binnenkort weer klaar :)
<Wobbo> Is het mogelijk om "ubuntu one" gebruiken die aan een eigen hardeschijf aangesloten zit aan mijn eigen modem?
<Jeeves_> Wobbo: Nee. Ubuntu one is closed source proprietary shit
<Wobbo> Ik wil namelijk 4 computers en 2 laptops hetzelfde houden, het gaat over 375GB. Ubuntu one, is wel erg duur. 1900 euro per jaar?
<Jeeves_> Je kunt natuurlijk wel gewoon samba of nfs doen
<Jeeves_> en 375gb wil je vast niet over je internetverbinding duwen, of heb je een hele dikke verbinding?
<RawChid> Wobbo, dus je wilt zoveel data (375GB) op elk apparaat hebben staan?
<RawChid> NFS of samba wat Jeeves_ zegt klinkt aantrekkelijker
<RawChid> Heb je wel altijd een internetverbinding voor nodig
<RawChid> Als je niet thuis zit
<Jeeves_> Samba kan je modem waarschijnlijk gewoon, als je d'r een disk op aan kunt sluiten :)
<lord4163> forum offline?
<leoquant> lord4163, NEE TOCH?
<leoquant> oops
<lord4163> WAAROM?
<leoquant> 212.72.227.42  forum.ubuntu-nl.org in je/etc/hosts werkt wel
<leoquant> ctrl-f5
<leoquant> (nieuwe server lord4163 )
<lord4163> is dat ubuntus server?
<leoquant> ?
<leoquant> ubuntu-nl wisselt van server host
<leoquant> dat is nu klaar
<leoquant> website/wiki /forum
<Wobbo> Jeeves_, Ubuntu one is closed source proprietary!? Dat is wel heel erg down, sorry heel slecht. Linux ubuntu zou doch niet?
<lord4163> nee goed juist
<Wobbo> Word het een geldbedrijf?
<lord4163> derden mag niet aan je backus komen
<lord4163> dat is inbreuk op privacy
<Jeeves_> lord4163: Wat heeft dat er nou mee te maken ? :)
<Jeeves_> Wobbo: Canonical geeft een hoop geld uit aan Ubuntu
<Jeeves_> Ubuntu One is gewoon een betaald product (net als landscape) waarmee ze wat geld willen verdienen
<Jeeves_> niet zoveel mis mee, als zou het prettiger zijn als de de serverkant van ubuntu one ook vrij zouden geven :)
<Wobbo> Dus, ubuntu is nu net als microsoft...
<Vancha> alleen omdat ze een betaald product hebben?
<Vancha> dat lijkt mij niet :)
<Wobbo> Dingen aanbieden, een klein beetje gratis, daarna, tha alleen mogelijk als alleen hun geld geeft... Alleen hun... Lol, net als windows ik ik en alleen ik.
<Wobbo> lol
<Vancha> ik moet zeggen dat ik jou visie totaal niet deel :)
<Vancha> sterker nog, ik zou niet eens iets anders kunnen bedenken wat onderdeel van ubuntu is EN betaald, afgezien van software uit het software center wat van particulieren e.d komt natuurlijk
<Wobbo> Het is toch wel zo?
<Vancha> nee :)
<Vancha> het gaat niet om hen en alleen hen :)
<Vancha> je kunt er gebruikv an maken
<Vancha> dat kan gewoon... gratis.
<Vancha> alleen als JIJ meer wilt dan dat je krijgt
<Vancha> DAN moet je betalen
<Vancha> dat kost hen namelijk extra
<Vancha> en dat moet worden onderhouden en betaald...
<Wobbo> Nee, hun basis is er daarmee tegen. Zij komen nu met niet broncode.
<RawChid> Wobbo, heb jij een baan?
<Wobbo> ?
<RawChid> Sta je voor niets op, en hoef je nooit geld voor het werk dat je doet? :P
<RawChid> never mind
<Vancha> :)
<Vancha> het feit dat ubuntu ergens een programma in gebruik heeft waar de broncode niet van openbaar word gemaakt maakt niet "het hele besturingssysteem net als windows".
<RawChid> Wat op jouw PC draait is open, de Ubuntu One client. Het staat je gok ik vrij om je eigen client te gebruiken
<RawChid> Of bouwen
<Wobbo> Ok, ik baas weer te ver. Sorry.
<Wobbo> Alleen jammer dat de mogelijkheid van een eigen ip te kunnen gebruiken.
<Vancha> np :) het is inderdaad wel een uitzondering, en ik kan begrijpen waarom mensen er tegen zijn, maar ik maak er zelf toch mooi gebruik van ^^
<Wobbo> Indd het is een goed werkend add-on "ubunte one". Toen het net begonnen was, was dat een echt slecht werkend, begin beta ofzo. Nu super, wil het graag gebruiken maar 2gb niet genoeg 20gb... Het is net alsof je er achter komt dat er nog maar één koffie is, ik moet er weel meer op één en alle Alberts zijn dicht.
<Vancha> hehe :P
<RawChid> MIjn flash doet het niet meer in Firefox (wel in chromium). IK zit op lucid met FF 3.6. Weet iemand wat ik nu het beste kan doen?
<RawChid> Ah, denk dat ik het probleem weet
<lord4163> chromium heb het ingebouwt toch?
<lord4163> voor firefox heb je flash plugin
<RawChid> Ja, ik heb em van adobe. Maar in FF zit een oudere versie dan Chromium
<RawChid> Die plugin uit software centrum werkt niet goed bij mij
<Wobbo> Een hoop flash dingen doen laar sinds een flash update .
<RawChid> Altijd een beetje geklooi vind ik :(
<Wobbo> Dit is ook jammer (ik hou er niet van windows dingen) http://www.microsoft.com/getsilverlight/get-started/install/
<Wobbo> Die kan  niet op firefox 5 op linux!
<lord4163> nee
<Wobbo> Was voor http://nos.nl/nieuws/live/politiek24/
<Wobbo> Dan moet ik firefox 4 of chrome...
<Cugel> Kan wel. Als wmv bekijken. Mediaplayer connectivity addon en kijken met vlc.
<Cugel> Oviergens werkt het ook wel met Moonlight maar bij mij niet echt fijn.
<lord4163> met totem kan je hem zijn hoor
<RawChid> Ah, had het gevonden. In /usr/lib/mozilla/ zat de oude plug-in, en in /usr/lib/firefox/ de nieuwe. Die oude gooide roet in het eten
<Cugel> We kennen het geklooi.
<Wobbo> wmv werkt indd prima
<lord4163> hoi
<emiel1976> ha
<leoquant> hoi lord4163
<leoquant> !grub
<leoquant> wat doet die locobot eigenlijk?
<leoquant> !locobot_1
<lord4163> hoi\
<BornX> iemand nog wat te zeggen
<lord4163> zeg emiel dat ik aan het eten ben
<lord4163> dank
<RawChid> emiel1976, lord4163 is aan het eten :P
<emiel1976> ok dankje
<emiel1976> hoe zit het met het forum?
<RawChid> Dat is over
<RawChid> Sinds middennacht ongeveer. Hier werkt het, kan zijn dat de DNS-wijziging nog niet tot jouw provider is doorgedrongen...
<emiel1976> ok dus even wachten
<lord4163> hallo?
<Oer> :-)
<lord4163> ik kan niet op het forum.
<lord4163> geen 1 computer
<Oer> het forum is vannacht overgezet op ander dns
<Oer> mogenlijk dat jouw provider nog niet zover is .. hier wel trouwens
<lord4163> en hoe kan ik er op:?
<Oer> wachtten :-)
<lord4163> waarom hebben ze die overgezet? :O
<Oer> hosting liep ten einde.
<erkan^> Hoi, ik heb een vraag. Waarom is Thunderbird -ProfileManager alleen Engelse taal?
<Oer> erkan^, thunderbird 5 ?
<erkan^> nee 3.1.10
<erkan^> hoezo 5 ?
<lord4163> huh?
<lord4163> kon net op het forum en nu niet meer
<Oer> geen idee waarom dit niet vertaald is, erkan^
<erkan^> erg he?
<lord4163> nu weer wel
<erkan^> forum.ubuntu-nl.org, lord4163 ?
<tiempjuuh> Denk het.
<lord4163> nu werkt ie wel weer :D
<tiempjuuh> Heb ik zo af en toe ook last van
<tiempjuuh> heel gek
<DarkEra> backup die automatisch gemaakt wordt, mensen die nog eraan werken en het verfijnen..... allemaal dingen om even bij stil te staan
<Oer> ja, een goede backup verdien je geld mee. ( lees tijd )
<DarkEra> hoi Oer :)
<Oer> Darkie :-)
<tiempjuuh> AWAY [ben met gps bezig]
<jva8001> ieman dhier
<Oer> :-)
<Corelmen> Hallo
<Oer> hoi Corelmen
<Corelmen> En wat vind jij de nieuw ubuntu
<Corelmen> Vind interface beetje anders en jammer
<Oer> Unity is ook niet mijn ding.
<Oer> je kan terug naar Gnome Classic.
<Oer> uitloggen, je naam selecteren, dan verschijnt op onderste panel taal - input en GDM keuze, zet deze op Classic
<jemark> Oer, bij de volgende release zal er geen Classic meer zijn: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/739812/comments/5
<Oer> klopt
<Oer> en ook geen synaptics standaard :(
<jemark> meer mensen zullen naar Debian of Mint stappen als ze geen Unity willen...of Arch / Slackware / Gentoo waar je van alles kan knutselen, anders is er nog KDE / LXDE / Xfce
<Corelmen> Okay thx voor info
<Oer> och, elke variant heeft zijn issues
<Aegir> Is er al een oplossing voor de zwarte balk in internet browser?
<Oer> is er een probleem dan ?
<Aegir> Ja normaal is dit niet en is het wit
<Oer> welke versie van welke internet browser ?
<CyberGabber> Aegir: Dit is sinds paar dagen. Is van Google zelf, heeft niets met je browser te maken.
<Oer> ow die zwarte balk ..
<CyberGabber> Dat is een 'menu'-balke met keuzes zoals et internet  Afbeeldingen  Video's  Maps  Nieuws e.d.
<Oer> google heeft geheel het menu wat meer contrast gegeven
<Aegir> CyberGabber  Zelf heb ik het niet ik heb ubuntu in maclook sinds een tijdje
<Aegir> Aegir has quit
<FOAD> Het is wel een probleem, die zwarte balk.
<FOAD> Het ziet er niet uit.
<FOAD> Het is ook abnormaal.
<Oer> in de zon is het niet te lezen :-D
<Oer> gewoon je linker ctrl en dan met je scrollwheel vergooten.
<hansw> oi
<Oer> avond hansw
<Oer> hebde gij ook last van zwarte balken ?
<hansw> zwarte balken?
<Oer> bovenaan google
<hansw> ja
<Oer> niet in de zon gaan zitten met je laptopje op vakantie :P
<hansw> Oer, maar wat bedoel je met last? ze staan er, dat is alles
<hansw> Oer, ik zit lekker binnen, hele dag lopen beulen met hout enzo
<hansw> schilderen, schuren....
<Oer> ah handenarbeid
<hansw> ja
<hansw> en morgen komt een maatje de nokken beitsen, ik heb hoogtevrees
<brilserver> iemand wellicht een idee?
<brilserver> ik heb wel eens dat vlc een bestand niet meer kan lezen opeens
<brilserver> op windows
<brilserver> en dat bestand staat op ubuntu en lees ik via smb uit.
<brilserver> netwerk is niet te druk, ubuntu is niet te druk.
<brilserver> het is ook maar heel soms.
<brilserver> geen wereldramp, het is maar soms, maar ik stoor me er aan dat me mp3 dan opeens stopt./
<Oer> op windows, tja
<Oer> je download dus eert de file naar je windows box, en dan opent ie niet ?
<Oer> *eerst
<brilserver> nee ik stream hem.
<brilserver> en tijdens het streamen geeft vlc die error.
<brilserver> lijkt erop dat me ubuntu server een dipje heeft oid.
<RawChid> Welke error brilserver?
<hansw> dat zijn stream stopt
<hansw> zou wel eens een dns probleem kunnen zijn
<Oer> een dipje in het netwerk ..
<hansw> brilserver, kijken dus of je in de ontvangende logfiles iets kunt zien over een server die niet gevonden kan worden ofzo
<brilserver> das op windows
<brilserver> morgen eens kijken
<hansw> een oude ping protectie kan al roet in het eten gooien met een moderne browser. volgens de rfc's kunnen ze 4 simultane requests doen per pagina aanvragen, er zijn er ook die er acht doen
<Oer> Samba? It does indeed have a 2GB limit if you don't add the -o lfs option to the mount
<hansw> een mp3 van 2 Gb? :-)
<hansw> dat is heel pinkpop in 1 nummer?
<Oer> mja, zelfs met .cda ofwel 1440 kbit mp3 is het nog meer dan 3 cd's
<hansw> Oer, een stream werkt niet op die manier
<hansw> het leest een buffer, parsed het, leest meer, parsed het
<hansw> ....
<hansw> dus het zal uiteindelijk lezen wat je opgeeft
<Oer> ik zou dan ook een fatsoenlijke mediastreamer nemen dan ..
<hansw> dat is wel zelf te bouwen hoor :-)
#ubuntu-nl 2011-07-01
<leoquant> forum dead?
<Vancha> ?
<Oer> hier niet, leoquant
<leoquant> Oer, is nu ok hier. soms blijft het hangen.
<leoquant> ah google+ je brengt me terug in de tijd.( gister dus)
<Oer> dat moet dan te zien zijn in statistics
<leoquant> eens kijken
<lord4163> Hoi
<lord4163> waarom is linux.org offline?
<lord4163> oeps het war kernel.org
<Wobbo> Iemand een idee om  phpBB 2 naar phpBB 3 updaten.
<RawChid> Dan kun je denk ik het best bij phpBB zelf vragen
<RawChid> Die weten dat veel beter imho
<Wobbo> J
<Wobbo> a
<lord4163> ben weg doei
<wica> Ik word gek. Ben bezig met clamd van source te bakken. Wat opzich redelijk gaat.
<wica> Maar j
<wica> Maar het klaagt over "ERROR: Can't open/parse the config file /etc/clamd.conf
<wica> terwijl /etc/clamd.conf wel aanwezig is.
<wica> En de wereld mag het lezen
<RawChid> Misschien staat er een fout in
<RawChid> Waardoor de file niet ge-parsed kan worden wica
<wica> RawChid: Nee, zoiets leuks als apparmor
<curahack> Hi, kan ik hier ff wat hulp krijgen met mijn OpenVPN?
<wica> en dan wachten tot iemand zegt, dat je hier een vraag mag en kan stellen :)
<wica> Drop de vraag hier gewoon en kijk of iemand je er mee kan helpen
<wica> irc == niet vragen of je een vraag mag stellen
<curahack> ik heb een probleem dat zowel de server als de client een p-t-p connectie aanmaken die naar zichzelf verwijst
<curahack> terweil de zerver als subnet geconfigureerd (moet) zijn
<wica> welke howto volg je?
<curahack> het is zeer frustrerend, ik snap niet wat ik fout heb
<wica> En ik neem aan dat je pptp bedoelt
<curahack> http://www.ventanazul.com/webzine/articles/openvpn-ubuntu-and-hulu
<curahack> nee OpenVPN, maar maakt een point-to-point connectie aan op de VPN
<curahack> kijk maar:
<curahack> SERVER:
<curahack> tun0      Link encap:UNSPEC  HWaddr 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00
<curahack>           inet addr:10.8.0.1  P-t-P:10.8.0.1  Mask:255.255.255.0
<wica> met openvpn heb ik geen ervaring, misschien iemand anders.
<wica> Ik zelf gebruik pptp
<curahack> en dit is de CLIENT:
<curahack> tun0      Link encap:UNSPEC  HWaddr 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00
<curahack>           inet addr:10.8.0.2  P-t-P:10.8.0.2  Mask:255.255.255.0
<wica> Dat klopt dus niey :)
<curahack> just
<curahack> niemand wakker die me kan helpen met OpenVPN ?
<wica> Je Die howto is ookn iet super duidelijk
<curahack> nee, maar ik heb alleen de configs gebruikt
<wica> https://help.ubuntu.com/10.10/serverguide/C/openvpn.html
<wica> Heb je misschien meer aan
<wica> Maar anyway, ik moet nu naar een BBQ
<wica> Ja, moet
<curahack> leuk, enjoy
<curahack> Ik word knetter gek, ik heb letterlijk de default config gecopieerd en het flikt nogsteeds de verkeerde IP configuratie te versturen!!!
<Oer> ik heb geen ervaring met vpn opzetten :(
<Oer> maar default config zul je toch moeten aanpassen ?
 * Oer leest http://vpnblog.info/ubuntu1010-openvpn-strongvpn.html
<curahack> de default config word automatisch een virtueel subnet netwerk aangemaakt zodat de server met meedere clients kan communuceren, net als ik een normaal fisiek netwerk
<Oer> ja, en uit die pool krijg je een verkeerd ip
<curahack> juist
<Oer> heb je vpn herstart na laatste wijziging ?
<curahack> maar de server maakt ook een point to point aan, terweil dat helemaal fout is
<curahack> altijd, ik restart het constant
<Oer> oke
<curahack> (zo dom ben ik niet meer) :P
<Oer> joh, ik vraag wat me het meest logische bij me opkomt.
<curahack> snap ik, want ik snap het ook niet meer :S
<Oer> dus het kan serverside fout zitten.
<curahack> zal zeker, want de server die geeft zowel zichzelf een IP als de client
<Oer> is een mac niet verplicht in te voeren, bij HWaddr ?
<curahack> nee, Openvpn opent zelf de TUN interface
<curahack> en dat lijkt me niet van belang in een virtuele connectie
<curahack> de server moet zichzelf het eerste IP geven in de 10.8.0.0 reeks (dat is 10.8.0.1) en dat doet hij ook, maar maakt daarnaast een Point to point met 10.8.0.2 (die niet bestaat) verder geeft hij de client een ip (10.8.0.6) en configureerd hij die ook aks een PtP met het IP 10.8.0.5 (die OOK niet bestaat) !!! :(
<curahack> ik begrijp er echt niets meer van...
<curahack> Hmn, heb iets gevonden, maar snap niet wrm het er is...
<Oer> dat is ook vreemd ja.
<curahack> tun0           inet addr:10.8.0.6  P-t-P:10.8.0.5  Mask:255.255.255.255
<curahack> 255.255.255.255 <-- is een Point to point subnet, voor alleen 1IP op 1IP conf
<Oer> hij blijft dus zoeken ?
<curahack> hoe bedoel je?
<Oer> hij blijft uitdelen
<curahack> hmn, ik test alleen met 1 client op dit moment
<Oer> nee, ik kan geen zinnig antgwoord geven :(
<Oer> -g
<lord4163> Hoi
<hansw> oi
<hansw> Werkt iemand hier toevallig met een vodafone dongel?
<hansw> ik heb hier een laptop van een maatje die erg traag werkte met windows, er staat nu ubuntu op maar hij heeft de dongel niet mee.
<johanvd> http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/index.php?action=search2&search=vodafone+dongel
<hansw> johan, dank, ik ga even spitten
<trijntje> hansw, watvoor ding is het, als het zo'n huwai ofzo is moet je usb-modeswitch installeren
<spekje> weet iemand of er problemenzijn met evolution in de classic verzie van ubuntu 11.04?
<spekje> ik krijg maar 1 specifiek account ingesteld meer niet
 * spekje is nog ff reboot doen
<trijntje> spekje, mijn evolution segfault als ik n bepaald account aan heb staan, maar lijkt me niet dat dat aan unity/classic ligt
<spekje> trijntje: ik heb 4 accounts ingesteld.. .nl werkt
<spekje> maar de .com nie :/ dacht ht net gevonden te hebben omdat ze op laptop ook ff niet werkte.. maar daar doen ze ht weer maar op desktop nog nie :(
<spekje> heb wachtwoorden laten vergeten en er wordt mij ook niet om de wachtwoorden van het account gevraagd :/
<trijntje> ik weet ook niet wat het is, ik negeer het maar gewoon ;)
<spekje> ik wil dat het werkt :P
<Cees> toegevoegd: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Openssh-server#Sleutels_maken_met_PuTTY
 * Cees heeft de windows versie van PuTTY gebruikt...
<spekje> putty is toch een windows programma
<Cees> PuTTY is open source en ook voor andere platformen, zoals voor Linux (incl. Ubuntu), windows, symbiant, ea
<Cees> _ook_ voor windows
<Cees> maar sudo aptitude install putty kan ook :)
<CyberGabber> Cees: Goed werk dit artikel!
 * CyberGabber is vaak te lui/druk om zoiets voor de community te doen ;-)
<Cees> dank je CyberGabber, het gebruik van ssh keys is simpel (als je weet hoe).
<FOAD> Als je weet hoe is alles simpel.
<Cees> eerder toegevoegd aan http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/UbuntuDownloaden#Een_CD_downloaden:
<Cees> * Als u een 64-bits systeem (AMD64-of Intel Core 2 Duo of Quad CPU) heeft moet u de 64bit versie kiezen voor betere prestaties.
<Cees> lees daar nu toch weer discussie over op het ubuntu-nl fan-forum
<Cees> gebaseerd op https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GettingUbuntu, 64 bit voor een 64-bit systeem.
<Oer> 64 bits, ligt eraan hoeveel geheugen je hebt, toch ?
<Cees> nee, met de processor architectuur toch?
<Cees> Alleen is wel waar dat 32 bit beperkt is tot 4G
<Cees> (min of meer)
<Oer> ik bedoel, of je snelheidswinst kan halen.
<Oer> 64 bit heeft grotere registers, en meer cpu-functies.
<Cees> ik ken voorbeelden dat 32 bit beter presteert, eens. Maar gebruik zelf toch ook 64 bit :)
<Oer> 32 bit heeft als voordeel dat je niet tegen IA32-libs gedoe aanloopt. 32 bit flash enzo
<Cees> tsja, zo is er altijd wel iets. Toch geeft 64 bit voor een hedendaagse pc geen probleem.
<Cees> dat gedoe merk ik in de praktijk niet
<Cees> gedoe met silverlight en drm wel, maar dat is iets anders ....
<Cees> kan ik https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GettingUbuntu aanpassen en 64 bit afraden?
<Oer> wat ik begrepen heb, is dat men 64 bits afraad, omdat er soms geen 32 bits client is.
<Oer> ik zou het afraden als starter.
<Ronnie> wanneer ik `psql` uitvoer op mijn server met een verse postgresql installatie krijg ik de volgende error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/636528/
<Oer> best wel listig, Cees ..
<Cees> weet het ook niet maar als er nu nog steeds geen 64 bit client is, zegt dat ook iets over het onderhoud van deze clientsoftware?
<Oer> ik loop te zoeken, volgens mij zijn er enkele spelen die alleen 32 bits zijn
<Oer> maar goed, IA32-libs is vaak een oplossing
<JanC> 32-bit is niet beperkt tot 4G met de PAE-kernel  ;)
<Cees> JanC, bedankt voor de feedback, maar is _dat_ een reden om nog voor 32 bit te gaan?
<JanC> Cees: ik vind dat mensen niet de 64-bits versie *moeten* gebruikebn zoals daar staat
<Cees> Vertaal: If you have a 64-bit system, you should select 64bit version for better performance.
<Cees> als je een 64-bit computer hebt kan je de 32-bit versie gebruiken?
<Cees> dat is ook waar
<JanC> persoonlijk denk ik dat je met weinig RAM beter geen 64-bits Ubuntu installeert, ook al kan je processor het aan
<JanC> de 64-bits versie gebruikt immers meer geheugen...
<Cees> verwaacht je ook dat 64-bit computers met 512Mb geheugen in de minderheid zijn?
<Cees> -1a
<JanC> met 512 MiB misschien wel, maar een Via Nano netbook met 1 GiB RAM lijkt me niet onbestaande  ;)
<Cees> en is ook 1G onvoldoende?
<JanC> wel, het werkt wel, maar doordat programma's & de kernel meer RAM gebruiken ga je sneller swappen natuurlijk, en dan verlies je alle snelheidsvoordelen
<Oer> 2 Gb lijkt mij het omslagpunt
<JanC> 2 à 3 GiB
<JanC> eventueel zelfs 4 GiB
<Cees> veel 64 bits computer zijn vanaf 2Gb, maar goed: vast niet allemaal.
<Cees> GB natuurlijk
<Oer> daarnaast checken of video onboard ram snoept van werkgeheugen.
<jemark> als je 3GiByte of meer hebt, denk dan aan x64
<JanC> maar dat is allemaal ook afhankelijk van hoe belangrijk compatibiliteit met 32-bits-only toepassingen is voor de gebruiker
<JanC> en van wat je verder met die machine wil doen
<Oer> voor een ongestoorde ervaring, 32 bitjes.
<lordzett> lo ppl
<Oer> :-)
<Cees> maar/en dat zet je toch niet allemaal op https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GettingUbuntu
<JanC> heb je bijvoorbeeld een machine met 1 GiB RAM waarop je vooral encoding wil doen, dan is 64-bits misschien wel beter  ;)
<Oer> ja, dan gebruik je specifieke 64 bits instructies
<Oer> die zijn niet allemaal voor 32 bits beschikbaar ( in de CPU )
<JanC> in feite is 64-bits een compleet afzonderlijke instructieset  ;)
 * Cees denkt aan 10 soorten mensen, de mensen die binair begrijpen en die dat niet begrijpen. De download pagina is voor...
<JanC> ik denk dat 3 à 4 GiB een goed omslagpunt is, met de bedenking over de compatibiliteit
<Oer> single/multicore ..
<JanC> mensen die 100% zeker willen spelen dat alles werkt nemen dus best 32-bits
<JanC> vooral qua non-opensource spullen dan
<lordzett> pff heb alles opnieuw geinstalleerd en nu wanneer ik win+D doe wordt alles in andere kleuren weer gegeven...
<Oer> o Cees wat je misschien meer mag benadrukken, als men tóch 64 bits wil, met een intel processor, dat men dan de amd 64 bit dient te downloaden, dat is soms ook een vraag
<Oer> wat heb je dan ingevuld in System -> preferences -> key board shortcuts ?
<Oer> lordzett ^^
<lordzett> gewoon de optie wat het ook heeft in windows
<JanC> eh?
<lordzett> show desktop
<JanC> normaal zou het je desktop moeten tonen
<JanC> right
<lordzett> alles wordt wit met grijs
<JanC> lordzett: en terug in kleur als je het nogmaals doet, of niet?
<lordzett> jha
<JanC> dat klinkt als een accessibility-functie of zo
<lordzett> en had dat menu al 2 keer door gelezen meschien dat ik wat over het hoofd zag
<Oer> dan zit het in CCSM
<Oer> unity
<lordzett> ik gebruik de gewone desktop
<lordzett> unity is zo goor
<lordzett> ik had een reinstall gedaan ivm dat ik teveel gekloot had met ook andere frontends te installeren(xubuntu lubuntu enz enz)
<Oer> check toch eens ccsm
<DickBrewer> dfd
<lordzett> Oer, jha zit net daarin wat te kutten en kwam de colorfilter
<lordzett> tis wat
<Oer> :-)
<Cees> Oer, bedankt. amd64 genoemd in http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/UbuntuDownloaden#Een_CD_downloaden
<lordzett> kast meerdere keren overheen gekeken
<lordzett> thx
<Oer> onlogische plaats, omdat je alle sneltoetsen op 1 plek zou verwachtten
<Oer> goed punt om te melden als 'bug' :P
<Cees> want zo heet de iso die je download. Dat is niet altijd duidelijk.
<Oer> idd Cees, dank u
<JanC> die sneltoets staat standaard ook niet aan  ;)
<JanC> (aangezien die kleurfilter standaard niet aan staat)
<Cees> kunnen we een weddenschap aangaan wanneer het geheugenbereik van 64bit te klein is? Of kan dat niet :P
<Cees> oeps, meer een vraag voor #offtopic?
<JanC> ik zou gewoon s/moet/kan/
<JanC> in die opmerking over 64-bits
<Oer> nou, als ik terug denk aan de win95 tijd, dat 4 mb 'genoeg' was, maar met 16 mb beter liep ..
<Oer> ik denk dat 64 bit dus ook lekkerder loopt met 16 Gb :P
<JanC> Oer: de 32-bits loopt ook lekkerder met 16 GiB  ;)
<Oer> kan PEA dat aan ?
<Oer> of PAE
<lordzett> jammer dat er geen goede en makelijke emu is voor msx in ubuntu/linux
<JanC> ja
<Oer> msx emulator ..
<Cees> JanC, bedankt. Dat is wellicht een beter vertaling: * Als u een 64-bits systeem heeft kan u de 64bit versie (amd64) kiezen voor betere prestaties.
 * Cees heeft de wiki aangepast
<JanC> de vertaling is correcter dan het origineel IMO  ;)
<Oer> http://pkgs.org/package/openmsx
<Cees> de desktop waar ik nu achter zit heeft 8GB intern geheugen, maar dat terzijde. :)
<Oer> ik 4, meer kon er niet in.
<JanC> 8 GiB ook hier
<JanC> en ik wou dat er meer in kon   :P
<Oer> er werd me deze week een originele win7 aangeboden, ik heb deze verzoeking weerstaan :-)
<lordzett> Oer, die draai ik erg makelijke interface alles in eigen script taal
<JanC> je mag die altijd naar mij opsturen volgende keer  :P
<Oer> ik heb geleerd: neem wat je nodig hebt .. maar ik zal je even opschrijven, jan
<JanC> ;)
<Cees> Oer, chance of your life for a normal life
<Oer> ja, ik hou vol
<lordzett> <Quibus> If they merge 0.8.1 into Ubuntu, it will be in the next version of it
#ubuntu-nl 2011-07-03
<KolakCC> Druk hier
<trijntje> KolakCC, geen problemen met ubuntu ;)
<KolakCC> Niet met ubuntu-nl, maar op #ubuntu wordt alleen maar doorgekletst :P
<KolakCC> weet je, ik moet toch wel sneller reageren op highlights
<trijntje> ja, daar is het altijd druk, hier valt het meestal mee
<Hugo_> Hallo ik heb een nas van netgear en wil deze aansluiten op het netwerk,(2 schijven),type sc101t,op de site v netgear word je naar hier doorverwezen,heeft iemant een idee/
<hansw> Hugo, wat heb je al nagekeken, krijg je foutmeldingen?
<Gh0sty> wij staan vermeld op de site van netgear
<Gh0sty> waaw! :P
<hansw> of #ubuntu
<hansw> Hugo_, http://code.google.com/p/sc101-nbd/
<Hugo_> nee ben net bezig maar je moet software op elke pc installerenwaar de nas mee werkt maar er is bij netgear niets te vinden voor ubuntu
<hansw> lijkt me lastig voor een beginner maar je kunt hem blijkbaar benaderen als een block device
<hansw> http://www.dknss.com/data/sc101-nbd-init/sc101_gfs_howto.pdf
<hansw> of deze: http://www.dknss.com/data/sc101-nbd-init/sc101-gfs-howto/
<Hugo_> ok zal deze linken bekijken en zien of het lukt
<JanC> eh, klinkt alsof die NAS in feite een NAS is?  ;)
<JanC> eh, "*SAN is"
<hansw> :-)
<JanC> raar dat Netgear daar geen linux drivers voor heeft?
<hansw> idd, vroeger hadden ze dat volgens mij wel
<JanC> tenzij dat een product is dat ze opgekocht hebben
<JanC> """The SC101 also has its limitations with a 125mhz processor, 2MB of flash memory, and 8MB of RAM, I'm sure after building a VxWorks OS that has all the features you want will be more than 2MB."""
<JanC> en linux er op plooien zal dus ook wel niet lukken  :P
<hansw> JanC, er zijn verschillende versies denk ik, dit ging om een t serie
<hansw> geen idee of die nog minder aan boord heeft :-)
<JanC> als ik het goed begrijp zijn die spullen ook niet meer verkrijgbaar bij Netgear?
<JanC> of ik kan ze toch niet vinden op hun site...
#ubuntu-nl 2012-06-26
<Wobbo> Ik hoop dat iemand mij kan helpen met een probleem met Audacity.
<corewillem> ik kan het proberen
<corewillem> maar heb zelf bijna geen ervaring met audacity
<Wobbo> Het gaat erom dat Audacity een bugg heeft met de classic versie  i.p.v. van de huidige Ubuntu. De optie "Applets toepassingenmenu's" zijn verplicht...
<corewillem> ik zou het is gaan vragen in #audacity
<Wobbo> Ik gebruik de classic, alleen voor Audacity moet ik de "Applets toepassingenmenu's"...
<Wobbo> Thanks
<corewillem> geen probleem hoor
<corewillem> ik hoop dat ze je daar wel kunnen helpen$
<corewillem> (wel engels daar)
<Wobbo> Gelukkig niet Chinees! lol
<corewillem> :-
<corewillem> inderdaad
<lord4163> Hoi
<lord4163> Kan iemand mij helpen java werkend te krijgen?
<corewillem> ja
<corewillem> werk je met ubuntu ?
<lord4163> Ja, 12.04
<corewillem> ah
<corewillem> dan ga je naar het softwarecentrum
<lord4163> Welke pakketten moet je nou installeren?
<corewillem> en je zoekt java
<corewillem> en dan installeer je openjdk java 7 runtime als ik me niet vergis
<lord4163> Het blijkt niet te werken aldoor als ik wat uitvoer krijg ik errors
<lord4163> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1060443/
<corewillem> heb je het geinstalleerd via software centrum ?
<rulus> "sudo update-alternatives --config java" wellicht instellen op openjdk 7
<lord4163> There are 2 choices for the alternative java (providing /usr/bin/java).    Selection    Pad                                             Prioriteit Status ------------------------------------------------------------ * 0            /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk-amd64/jre/bin/java   1061      auto mode   1            /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk-amd64/jre/bin/java   1061      manual mode   2            /usr/lib/jvm/java-7-openjdk-amd64/
<lord4163> Aah super het werkt :D
<rulus> thanks Google :P
<devin_> halloo
<devin_> is er iemand?
<lord4163> Hoi
<Luckiboy> he lord4163
<timo^> dag Luckiboy
<lord4163> Hoe kan ik een ip redirecten naar een ander ip (localhost) ?
<timo^> hmm
<timo^> lord4163:
<timo^> dan toch :P
<lord4163> Hoi :)
<timo^> hoe bedoel je precies?
<timo^> leg je situatie anders eens uit?
<lord4163> Dus als een programma probeerd te verbinden met 1.1.1.1.1.1 dat iptables hem naar localhost doorverwijst
<Maikel> wel je hem helemaal of enkel een poort?
<lord4163> helemaal
<Maikel> hmmm
<Maikel> zo gaat dat niet voglens mij
<Maikel> per poort wel
<Maikel> iptables -A PREROUTING -t nat -p tcp --dport 8000 -j DNAT --to 10.1.1.12:8000
<lord4163> volgens mij 10000, 10002 en 11000
<lord4163> alleen de eerste 2
<Maikel> de poorts?
<Maikel> hoge getallen...
<lord4163> 10000 en 10002 moeten het zijn ja
<lord4163> nu nog even het ip opzoeken
<Maikel> iptables -A PREROUTING -t nat -p tcp --dport 10002 -j DNAT --to 10.1.1.12:10002
<Maikel> en zo verder
<Maikel> moet je ook nog ff mas. aan zetten he
<Maikel> iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -j MASQUERADE
<lord4163> Ok, ga het proberen
<wulfje> hi all
<wulfje> iemand hier ik heb een vraagje
<OerHeks> :-)
<wulfje> ik gebruik ubuntu server 10.04 en heb er een webserver mee aan het draaien
<wulfje> alleen ik weet niet hoe ik de server zo kan instellen zodat ik op naam kan zoeken inplaats van ip
<wulfje> weet iemand de oplossing?
<OerHeks> hoe bedoel je dat, zoeken op naam ipv ip?
<OerHeks> je server een naam geven?
<wulfje> de website een naam geven inplaats van dat ik mijn ip moet intikken
<wulfje> zodat ik op de site kan komen met byvoorbeeld test.local inplaats van 192.168.*.*
<OerHeks> oke, zie antwoord #1 > http://askubuntu.com/questions/123965/etc-hosts-setting-for-standalone-mysql-server
<wulfje> dus kortom aanpassen in de map etc host
<wulfje> de uitleg is best wel ingewikkeld
<Maikel> gewon
<Maikel> 192.168.1.1 moederschip
<wulfje> ik kom er niet echt uit
<Maikel> in /etc/hosts knallen
<Maikel> klaar
<Maikel> wulfje
<Maikel> nano /etc/hosts
<Cugel_pad> Sudo ervoor
<Maikel> ip + servernaam, opslaan klaar
<Maikel> ah ja lubuntu
<Maikel> sudo su
<Maikel> en dan de rest
<Maikel> en daarna
<Maikel> man hosts
<OerHeks> eh, eerst networking herstart?
<Maikel> nee
<wulfje> ik heb ook win scp  en zit in de map kan ik het zo ook aanpassen?
<Maikel> oh wacht ff
<Maikel> je wilt de server benaderen van of jou client
<Maikel> je bent onduidelijk wulfje
<wulfje> ik heb mijn server in vmware
<OerHeks> resolve de server op naam, begrijp ik.
<Maikel> ahhhh
<Maikel> kan je router
<Maikel> niet een naan geven er aan
<Maikel> vai dhcp, en identificatie per mac-adres
<wulfje> nou eigenlijk ik heb morgen examen en ze hebben ons alles geleerd behalve dat omdat ze willen testen hoesnel de leerlingen het kunnen leren
<Maikel> wacht ff
<Maikel> zit ik nu jou huiswerk te doen?
<wulfje> nee
<wulfje> het is niet huiswerk
<Maikel> wat is het dan?
<wulfje> en volgens de leeraren is dit legaal om te doen
<Maikel> 'legaal'?
<wulfje> dit is een officieele manier om informatie voor mijn ubuntu server te krijgen
<Maikel> je praat abstract
<Somelauw> Hey, als ik aptitude run, krijg ik de suggestie om iets van 250 packages te verwijderen ofzo. Ik weet alleen niet of dat wel zo verstandig is.
<wulfje> moeilijk om uit te leggen
<Maikel> aptitude --keep-all
<Maikel> wulfje:
<Maikel> je wilt via je client
<Maikel> je server bereiken?
<Maikel> zoek naar het bestand hosts op windows, weet ik veel hoe dat werk daar ;-)
<Somelauw> Maikel: Ja nee ik wil het probleem oplossen en niet vermijden.
<Maikel> check dan ff of je het nodig hebt of niet
<Maikel> en doe dan autoremove of niet :)
<OerHeks> Somelauw, aptitude kan niet goed met multiarch omgaan, daarom is het verwijderd in 12.04
<Somelauw> Ja, maar weet ik veel of ik ia32-libs nodig heb.
<Somelauw> OerHeks: Ik gebruik gewoon 64 bit
<OerHeks> nee, je hebt het pakker multiarch-support nodig om 32 op 64 bit te draaien, dacht ik ( als dat pakket al niet standaard aanwezigjes is )
<Somelauw> Maar ook een helemaal lib-dingen
<OerHeks> c/pakker/pakket
<Somelauw> Maar ik ken ook geen andere manier of grafische tool om dezelfde lijst te krijgen. (Ik dacht dat synpatic gewoon een front-end voor aptitude was)
<Somelauw> En ook geen manier om te pastebinnen, omdat aptitude -s safe-upgrade weer een heel ander lijstje print.
<OerHeks> installeer pastebinit?
<OerHeks> drop aptitude, dat maakt je systeem in de war.
<Somelauw> Ik dacht dat aptitude er was om als die apt-dingen te vervangen.
<Somelauw> Maar ik wil ook wel apt-get gebruiken, maar die heeft geen simulate of interactieve mode lijkt het.
<Maikel> uhuh
<Maikel> volgens mij behoud debian het wel
<Somelauw> Oh, wacht het heeft wel simulate.
<Somelauw> Maar die laat hetzelfde zien als aptitude -s safe-upgrade
<Somelauw> Okee, maar hoe kom ik dan van eventuele gebroken packages af?
<Somelauw> Of zijn apt-get autoclean de echte gebroken dingen?
<Cugel_pad> Apt-get -f update. Volgens mij. Of upgrade, dat vergeet ik.
<Somelauw> -f is altijd gevaarlijk
<OerHeks> apt-get update -f
<OerHeks> hoezo gevaarlijk ?
<OerHeks> als je met aptitude in de weer bent geweest, ja, dan kan er vele gebroken issues bovenkomen.
<Cugel_pad> Je forceert dan herstel. Dat is tenminste mijn ervaring.
<Somelauw> Anyway, het zegt dat alles up to date is. Alleen aptitude vind blijkbaar dat er dingen gebroken zijn.
<Somelauw> En dan nog klaagt het alleen als ik het interactief run.
<rulus> oei, maakt aptitude je systeem kapot?
<rulus> ik gebruik dat elke dag
<Somelauw> rulus: Geen idee, ik gebruik het ook dagelijks
<rulus> lijkt toch prima te werken
<rulus> kan me ook niet voorstellen dat ze dat dingen kapot zouden laten maken
<Somelauw> Maar het is onder ubuntu gebruikers minder populair dan apt-get lijkt het.
<rulus> dat vind ik niet erg, dat het iets kapot zou maken vind ik erger
<rulus> OerHeks?
<OerHeks> ja?
<rulus> moet ik stoppen met aptitude te gebruiken? ^
<OerHeks> Ja, dat lijkt me beter.
<rulus> maar waarom?
<OerHeks> ik heb net al gezocht, maar een goede announcement hierover kan ik niet 123 vinden
<rulus> ah ok
<rulus> ze zouden dat toch uit de repo's halen als het niet goed zou werken
<rulus> of fixen
<Somelauw> Misschien kan dat niet omdat het uit debian doorstroomt.
<OerHeks> <ubottu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. You may encounter problems on multiarch installs (11.10 and higher) as aptitude cannot currently handle the same package with different architectures being installed at the same time. See http://pad.lv/831768 for more information.
<OerHeks> nu zijn er wel parameters waarmee je een arch kan forcen, geloof ik
<rulus> ah thanks OerHeks
<OerHeks> ajb
<rulus> blijkbaar heb ik geen foreign-architecture packages dan
<OerHeks> ik denk dat de issues pas verschijnen, zodra je 1 i386 pakketje wil installeren/geinstalleerd hebt.
<OerHeks> en updates geeft dan een foutmelding, soms.
<rulus> zo begrijp ik het ook idd
<JanC> sowieso houdt aptitude ook een andere database bij van welke pakketten bewust en welke als dependencies geïnstalleerd zijn
<rulus> dat wist ik, maar dat kan geen kwaad toch?
<JanC> wel als je zogenaamde orphans gaat deïnstalleren
<rulus> de "obsolete and locally created packages"?
<JanC> nee, de automatisch verwijderbare
<rulus> hmm
<JanC> stel je installeert blah, en daardoor wordt ook libfoo en blah-data geïnstalleerd
<rulus> ja
<JanC> als je nu blah verwijdert, dan worden die 2 andere "automatisch verwijderbaar"
<rulus> ja, die worden dan mee verwijderd, da's toch goed?
<JanC> het probleem is als je installeert met aptitude, en verwijdert met een andere
<JanC> of omgekeerd
<rulus> ah ja, daarom gebruik ik enkel aptitude :P
<pjotter> Hallo allemaal. Ik heb eigenlijk een Xubuntu vraagje: Weet iemand hoe ik de standaar bestandsbeheerder kan veranderen van Thunar naar iets anders?
<Luckiboy> Dat is wel mogelijk volgens mij
<Luckiboy> Even zoeken, er stond ergens een howto
<Luckiboy> Dit gaat over nautilus naar thunar, maar misschien wel nuttig: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DefaultFileManager
<pjotter> Ik heb het geprobeerd via Instellingen->Instellingsbeheerder->Voorkeurstoepassingen->Hulprogramma's->Bestandsbeheerder: xfe. Maar wat ik daar ook invul (ik heb ook Nautilus geprobeerd), de standaard bestandsbeheerder blijft Thunar.
<pjotter> Luckiboy: Ja, die had ik idd ook al gezien. Maar volgens mij moet het toch ook makkelijker kunnen.
<OerHeks> http://askubuntu.com/questions/74534/set-nautilus-as-default-file-manager-in-xubuntu
<OerHeks>  "/usr/share/applications/defaults.list ( voor iedereen) of ~/.local/share/applications/defaults.list alleen voor u?
<pjotter> Ha, OerHeks. Die had ik idd ook al gezien. Maar het werkt niet hoor. Als ik exo-preferred-applications start en dan Thunar verander naar Nautilus, blijft de default toch Thunar. Ik zal eens kijken naar die defaults.list files
<OerHeks> daarna keihard thunar de-installeren?
<pjotter> Ja, goeie. Zal ik eens doen.
<pjotter> Apart. Ik heb Thunar gedeinstalleerd en hij opent folders nog steeds met Thunar...
<pjotter> Moet ik opnieuw opstarten?
<OerHeks> uitloggen, inloggen misschien
<pjotter> brb
<OerHeks> Ik zie regelmatig crashes van unity lenses.
<OerHeks> bugreport bla bla
<pjotter> Ha OerHeks. Ok, Thunar is nu idd weg. Maar de standaard staat nog steeds op Thunar. Wanneer ik een map probeer te openen geeft ie nu een foutmelding dat ie Thunar niet kan vinden. Terwijl ik de default nu heb ingesteld op Nautilus.
<OerHeks> dan dan dan .. ben ik bang dat je toch dat scriptje moet runnen > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DefaultFileManager
<pjotter> Is dit een bug? Ik bedoel, normaal zou je dit toch gewoon bij instellingen moeten kunnen veranderen?
<OerHeks> Xubuntu ... ja, dat zou je wel verwachten.
<pjotter> Ik zal eens kijken of dit ook zo is op mijn andere Xubuntu systeem
<OerHeks> met Nautilus, komen er dan niet een zooi GTK dingen mee?
<pjotter> Ik wilde eigenlijk xfe gaan gebruiken.
<pjotter> Nautilus stond er om de een of andere reden al op.
#ubuntu-nl 2012-06-27
<StefandeVries> charl: verbindingsproblemen?
<StefandeVries> Teredo werkt niet geweldig..
<exalt> iemand aanwezig met verstand van netwerken ?>
<exalt> klein jong bedrijf : ip range 192.168.0.0/16 subnetten nodig: 8, hosts per subnet nodig: 1000. wat is het slimste subnetmasker om te nemen 255.255.224.0 of 225.225.248.0 ?
<szal> /22 is genoeg, maar als je uitbreidbaar wilt blijven, neem je /21 of nog meer
<szal> en dan mss ook niet 192.168.0.0/16, maar 172.16.0.0/12
<exalt> szal: wat ik hier boven neerzette was een toets vraag ik mag niet zomaar 16 veranderen naar 22
<szal> exalt: voor de enkele subnetten, bedoelde ik
<exalt> ik heb 248 gekozen omdat ik dacht dat met dat subnet masker de hosts netter verdeeld konden worden
<szal> 172.16.0.0/12, dat zijn 16 subnetten à 255.255.0.0 elk, daarvan neem je 8, dan heb je genoeg voor alle eeuwigheid ;)
<Jeeves_> http://www.change.org/petitions/canonical-ltd-make-all-ubuntu-related-services-reachable-over-ipv6
<idefix> Hoe voeg je chinese toetsenborden toe in "Keyboard Layout"?
<Pinsent> werkt Silverlight onder ubuntu 12.04?
<StefandeVries> Nee.
<Pinsent> Alleen Moonlight dus?
<StefandeVries> Ja.
<Pinsent> Kan je dan met Moonlight Silverlight dingen afspelen?
<Pinsent> StefandeVries?
<StefandeVries> Dat weet ik dan weer niet.
<Jeeves_> Moonlight is de (volgens mij discontinued) Linux-versie van Silverlight
<Jeeves_> Sommige dingen kan het afspelen dus, maar lang niet alles
<Luckiboy> Jeeves_, hij is al weg :|
<Jeeves_> Oh ja
<FOAD> Over 7 minuten een prachtige radioshow van interesse voor Ubuntuliefhebbers op radio.lichtsnel.nl!  Luistert allen!
#ubuntu-nl 2012-06-28
<jorenl_> Dag iedereen. Ben op een tweede PC ubuntu aan het installeren, hoe lang kan het verschuiven/aanmaken van partities normaal duren? :)
<corewillem> verschuiven van partities kan lang duren
<corewillem> aanmaken duurt meestal niet zo lang
<jorenl_> corewillem: hij is aan het verschuiven - grootte aanpassen enz.
<corewillem> okay
<corewillem> zet je pc NIET uit
<jorenl_> denk trouwens dat hij nu is afgelopen! mooi.
<jorenl_> Haha nenee, ik ben slim genoeg om m niet uit te zetten als de hardeschijf geherstructureerd wordt. Ik vroeg me gewoon af hoe lang het kon duren.
<jorenl_> Ok, de installatie is voltooid, ik bestestig de finale reboot, en nu verschijnt grub niet en laadt hij gewoon meteen windows. (nog eens geprobeerd om een tweede keer te rebooten ook). Wat nu?
<Luckiboy> Shift indrukken?
<jorenl_> ? gewoon bij het booten?
<Luckiboy> Ja, zo kom je normaal gesproken in de Grub
<jorenl_> luckiboy: zal direct eens proberen, windows is verzeild geraakt in een Schijfcontrole.
<jorenl_> ok, hoe ik dan wel grub zou moeten laden met een shift-toets is me toch echt wel vaag.
<OerHeks> simpel, houd shift vast @ boot
<jorenl_> Ik zie gewoon het boot scherm vh bios (F12 to open boot menu, ...), en dan windows.
<OerHeks> heb je ubuntu naast windows gezet, of met wubi geinstalleerd?
<jorenl_> naast windows, geinstalleerd vanop Live USB
<jorenl_> en als het zou uitmaken, direct via "install ubuntu" en niet eerst via "try ubuntu" en dan de shortcut vanop de desktop :)
<jorenl_> heb net nog eens geprobeerd, shift ingedrukt gehouden, haalt echt wel niets uit.
<OerHeks> dan heb je iets lopen schuiven/aanpassen, wat de boel verstoord heeft. raar, windows zou dan ook niet mogen booten.
<OerHeks> of heb je een usb toetsenbord die pas vanaf inlog werkt?
<OerHeks> zet dan USB legacy aan, in de bios
<jorenl_> wacht - dit is bizar.
<jorenl_> Ik dacht, ik boot vanop de USB Stick en kan zo wel aan de grub config.
<jorenl_> Ik open mijn boot menu, selecteer mijn USB-stick en grub verschijnt.
<jorenl_> Met de verschillende opties (Ubuntu, memory test, Windows Vista on /dev/sda1)
<Luckiboy> Heb je de boot loader per ongeluk op je usb geïnstalleerd?
<jorenl_> dat lijkt zo, maar ik heb niets gekozen voor de bootloader.
<jorenl_> Ik heb gewoon de default install gedaan: partitiegrootte selecteren (via de simpele interface), aangevinkt dat er ook software van derden bij mag, en tijdzone. dat was 't ongeveer.
<Luckiboy> Volgens mij komt dat probleem vaker voor, even de bugvermelding zoeken
<jorenl_> Luckiboy: bedankt.
<vincent> als je in 12.04 gewoon je .evolution folder in je home dir kopieert, zou het dan moeten werken?
<vincent> zo ja, waarom vraagt evolution dan om een backup file die je niet aan kunt geven omdat het een hidden directory is?
<Luckiboy> jorenl_, http://askubuntu.com/questions/135224/black-screen-on-boot-only-boots-if-usb-connected
<jorenl_> vond ook deze... http://superuser.com/questions/176050/ubuntu-server-installed-from-usb-putsgrub-on-theusb-drive-instead-of-the-hard
<jorenl_> Op de askubuntu thread lees ik ook dit; http://askubuntu.com/questions/135224/black-screen-on-boot-only-boots-if-usb-connected#comment160904_135232 - die oplossing is dus geen oplossing?
<OerHeks> grub herinstalleren op sda1
<jorenl_> Oerheks:  sudo grub-install /dev/sda1  ?
<OerHeks> boot-repair kan, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing
<OerHeks>  ik weet niet of het sda1 moet zijn, dat ligt aan de partities die je hebt
<jorenl_> fdisk -l geeft dit: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1064323/
<jorenl_> Ik ben zelf jammer genoeg niet instaat daaruit af te leiden op welke partitie grub geinstalleerd moet worden :)
<jorenl_> (hoewel de * bij "opstart" bij sda1 me wel doet vermoeden dat het  sda1 moet zijn)
<OerHeks> ik mis 1 partitie bij jou, uitgebreid met ID 5 > zie mijn fdisk http://paste.ubuntu.com/1064325/
<jorenl_> OerHeks: is dat een probleem?
<OerHeks> het valt me op ja
<OerHeks> grub moet dan verwijzen naar ID 83, Linux en dat is SDA6 in jouw geval
<OerHeks> ik zie ook geen SDA4
<jorenl_> Ik begrijp niet wat sommige partities zijn...  Er normaal gezien een partitie met windows zelf op, (ik vermoed /dev/sda2), dan een recover partitie vd fabrikant (/dev/sda5) dan linux en wisselgeheugen (sda6, sda7) - en dan de live USB stick (/dev/sdb1) waarop nu grub is geinstalleerd blijkbaar.
<jorenl_> Waarvoor dient die extended partitie normaal gezien?
<jorenl_> Ik heb net een fdisk gedaan op het (werkend) systeem dat ik nu aan het gebruiken ben, van dezelfde fabrikant. Ook hier geen "uitgebreid" partitie, noch sda4. Ik vermoed dat het wel normaal zal zijn dan?
<OerHeks> ik weet niet wat je precies gedaan hebt, met partities schuiven en vergroten?
<jorenl_> Enken aangeduid dat ik 100GB aan ubuntu wou touwijzen en op volgende geklikt :)
<jorenl_> ^ Oerheks
<jorenl_> Dit is de fdisk van het werkend systeem dat ik nu gebruik, zelfde fabrikant, zelfde recover partitie etc.: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1064362/
<jorenl_> Quasi het enige verschil lijkt mij dat de usbstick die hier insteekt niet bootbaar is :)
<ubuntu198user> how long does it take before dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda bs=1M is completed on a 500GB drive with a Intel I7-CPU
<jorenl_> #ubuntu-nl heet t dan.
<ubuntu198user> hoe geraak ik daar?
<jorenl_> je bent er.
<ubuntu198user> ok, bedankt
<jorenl_> Ik kan jammer genoeg niet helpen.
<jorenl_> OerHeks: als ik er vanuit ga dat het pet de partities voor de rest in orde is, hoe installeer ik dan GRUB correct?
<jorenl_> grub install /dev/sda1 ? Of de "linux" partitie,  grub install /dev/sda6 ? Of nog iets anders?
<Maikel>   grup_update?
<Maikel> update_grub2 of update_grub1 /dev/sda1
<jorenl_> Boot-Repair heeft gewerkt.
 * JanC vraagt zich af waarom hier plots meerdere mensen van buiten .nl/.be binnenkomen...  ;)
<timo^N900> wellicht een stiekeme reapproval ? :P
<OerHeks> meelurken, JanC, je weet nooit wat voor leuke dingen voorbijkomen
<commandoline> reapproval maakt niet zoveel uit denk ik, ubuntu nl stond toch al op de loco directory. Alleen het icoontje had een iets ander kleurtje...
<JanC> approval ==> extra voordelen (vb. CDs)
<OerHeks> Ik heb bij een blad een multi ubuntu dvd gekregen. maar ik mis het wel, een echte originele 12.04 lts cd.
<JanC> ik heb er hier 100en liggen  ;)
<Luckiboy> Ik nog een stuk of 6
<JanC> wie op 14 juli naar A'pen komt kan er één krijgen  ;)
<Luckiboy> A'pen... die afkorting ken ik niet? :P
<OerHeks> Antwerp
<Luckiboy> Ik ben dan ook geen belg ;)
<JanC> dan nog, ik weet wel wat A'dam of R'dam is
<Luckiboy> Dat is waar
<JanC> vandaag nog een video van gekke R'dammers gezien  :p
<Luckiboy> Gelukkig kom ik dan ook niet uit R'dam, voetbal zeker? :P
<JanC> enkele voetbalsupporters die jaloers waren op de beelden uit Syrië
<Luckiboy> *zucht* Voetbal...
<Luckiboy> Wat moet je er mee
<JanC> ik heb niks tegen voetbal
<Luckiboy> Tegen de "supporters" daarentegen...
<JanC> dat ook niet per sé
<JanC> sommige kennen echter geen grenzen...
<Luckiboy> daarom expres "supporters" hé ;)
<Cintajsll> ..
<JanC> eh...
<RawChid> Wij zijn hier toch ook supporters... :P
<UndiFineD> ;)
<OerHeks> Ja.
#ubuntu-nl 2012-06-29
<corewillem> hoi weten jullie btw
<corewillem> hoe ik zo snel mogelijk even men grub naar de boem help /verberg voor dit weekend
<trijntje> corewillem: je zou met ms-sys de windows bootloader kunnen installeren, als windows er nog op staat
<corewillem> dankje
<corewillem> w8
<corewillem> ahnee
<Stephan> ik heb een probleem met updaten, als ik de computer wil updaten staat er:Kon de pakketinformatie niet initialiseren
<corewillem> dan kan hij nog in windows
<corewillem> hmmmmp
<corewillem> kan ik grub niet beschadigen
<trijntje> als de pc helemaal stuk moet zou je een backup van de mbr + partitietabel kunnen maken, en die dan stuk maken
<corewillem> trijntje is er geen bestandje ofzo dat ik eve kan hernoemen
<corewillem> nene moet gewoon niet opgestart kunnen worden dit weekend
<corewillem> (door een leek)
<trijntje> corewillem: in de bios harddisk uit de lijst met opstartopties halen?
<weekend> hoi
<timo^> hoi weekend
<weekend> als goed?
<timo^> ja hoor, ik heb vakantie :)
<Luckiboy> G'middag weekend
<weekend> lekker !!!!
<weekend> hoe oud ben je ?
<timo^> Doet dat er toe? Gisteren 14 geworden.
<weekend> nee gefeliceerd
<lord4163> Hoi
<weekend> hoi
<weekend> als lekker?
<lord4163> Hoe gebruik je screen?
<lord4163> aah heel simpel :P
<ik_> hallo
<StefandeVries> Hoihoi.
<StefandeVries> ...
<lord4163> Hoi
<lord4163> Weet iemand hier iets van zenity
<lord4163> Als ik dit doe lijkt de variable leeg? : ISO=$(zenity --question --text "Wilt u de film als iso bestand bewaren?");
<lord4163> Word het dan 1 als het ja is en 2 als het nee is?
<UndiFineD> lord4163, false en true, nee en ja, 0 en 1
<lord4163> Ik snap er geen drol van :O
<lord4163> Wat doe ik nou fout? http://pastie.org/4172586
<lord4163> Ohw het word automatisch al een variable $?
<lord4163> Doei :)
<jan_> de mappen in de home map zijn ook steeds zichtbaar op het bureaublad. is dit een softwarefout of kan j dit instellen ?
<OerHeks> jan_, ik gebruik my-unity, om dit te tweaken
<jan_> iik heb dit probleem sinds 12.04
<jan_> ervoren nooit gehad ..
<OerHeks> je kan die desktop icons daarmee eenvoudig uitzetten
<jan_> ik probeer het
<OerHeks> ook mounted partitions die in unity blijven staan e.d.
<jan_> heet dat show devices icons ?
<OerHeks> de icons die jij bedoelt, staan in het tabje 'desktop'
<jan_> ja, en dan ?
<OerHeks> mounted partitions staat in het 1e tabje, 'show devices'
<jan_> alles staat hier al uit ...
<OerHeks> achter elk icoontje staat een schuifje, on-off
<jan_> snap ik, maar alles staat al uit ..
<OerHeks> dan zou ik niet weten waarom die iconen daar staan.
<Chat7257> Hallo
<Chat7257> Hallo
<Chat7257> Slm
<Chat7257> Hallo
#ubuntu-nl 2012-06-30
<OerHeks> twee en zestig
<OerHeks> http://fullcirclemagazine.org/2012/06/29/full-circle-magazine-62-has-arrived/
<StefandeVries> Zo hé.
<imkes60> weet iemand toevallig wat de instelling is Firefox bij Ubuntu waardoor Banshee aangeslingerd wordt?
<SkippersBoss> imkes: gokje Bewerken > instellingen > applicaties ??
<imkes60> daar staan allemaal cryptische omschrijvingen
<imkes60> zoals
<imkes60> use mplayerplug-in is now gecko-mediaplayer 1.0.4 (in firefox)
<imkes60> en
<imkes60> use RealPlayer 9 (in Firedox)
<SkippersBoss> Wanneer banshee wordt gestart mbv een link zou deze daar ook tussen moeten staan.
<hello51> hallo
<hello51> ik heb een vraag
<imkes60> banshee blijkt ook een optie, maar die heb ik nergens geselecteerd
<imkes60> ik heb maar even overal always ask geselecteerd, wie weet helpt het
<OerHeks> het is geen instelling in banshee zelf ..
<imkes60> wel of niet, OerHeks?
<OerHeks> niet. ik kan niks vinden wat jij bedoelt, openen in FF.
<imkes60> anders om, ik ging wat luisteren in FF en toen verschenen er uiteindelijk 8 instanties van Banshee. Dat wil ik eigenlijk voorkomen
<SkippersBoss> ONDERUIT. zojuist mijn complete xubuntu machine gecrashed...
<SkippersBoss> Thank god for the USB stick
<SkippersBoss> Flash zo verboden moeten morden :-(
<FOAD> Ja Steve.
<Priyantha> hi
<Priyantha> ik heb hier probs met flikkeringen in mijn scherm :(
<Priyantha> bij Transparantie shizzle
<Priyantha> op een gegeven moment stopt het want dan verdwijnt te transparantie
<Priyantha> en is de background van me terminal weer solid
<Priyantha> maar tijdens de overgang flikkert mijn scherm :'(
<Priyantha> iemand die een idee heeft waar dat aan zou kunnen liggen ?
<Priyantha> owja draai Ubuntu 12.04, met laatste Nvidia drivers uit de repo
<Priyantha> toch maar eens bij het internationale ubuntu kanaal support vragen ;)
<StefandeVries> Priyantha \o/
<StefandeVries> Ja, daar zijn wat meer mensen aanwezig.
<Priyantha> ;)
<Priyantha> wow meteen respons :+
<OerHeks> misschien is het Vblank setting in CCSM > openGL
<Maikel> Priyantha: hier ook al?
<Priyantha> ;)
<Priyantha> duh :+
<Maikel> ik heb trouwens gehoord
<Maikel> dat je in je stinkpad
<Maikel> je cdspeler eruit kan raggen
<Maikel> en dan een xtr hdd er in kan plaatsen
<Maikel> in dat geval ga ik wel een ssd aanschaffen
<Priyantha> jups :)
<Priyantha> dat kan ook bij mijn Elitebook :9
<OerHeks> een SSD maakt ubuntu leuker.
<OerHeks> sudo hdparm -Tt > /dev/sda  Timing cached reads:   3628 MB in  2.00 seconds = 1813.93 MB/sec Timing buffered disk reads: 584 MB in  3.00 seconds = 194.38 MB/sec
<Priyantha> http://thinkfinger.sourceforge.net/
<Priyantha> daar heb ik die flickeringen extreem
<Priyantha> Timing cached reads:   19292 MB in  2.00 seconds = 9655.66 MB/sec
<Priyantha> Timing buffered disk reads: 1474 MB in  3.00 seconds = 490.86 MB/sec
<Priyantha> hier :)
<Priyantha> SSD :9
<OerHeks> ah, maar u heeft Sata3 ?
<OerHeks> ik heb een sata3 ssd hangen aan een sata2 interface.
<Maikel> tering
<Maikel> da's snel
<Priyantha> jups OerHeks ;)
<Priyantha> uiteraard :9
<timo^> dat is ook eigenlijk een beetje het idee achter een SSD
<timo^> dat ie snel is enzo
<Priyantha> Elitebook 8560w ;)
<timo^> :P
<OerHeks> De snelheid maakt mij niet zoveel uit, Maikel, de werkelijke snelheid is de o sec accestime
<Maikel> ik wil een ssd 400gb
<Priyantha> en een Samsung 830 128GB erin
<Priyantha> ga me 750GB 7.2k schijf in me blu-ray bay doen
<Maikel> nice
<Maikel> sick shit
<OerHeks> nou, nieuwer is nog kleiner, sneller, zuiniger ..
<Eagleman> aha OerHeks ook NL
<OerHeks> Jups
<Eagleman> Altijd leuk, ddenk je dat iets werkt, ga je opnieuw opstarten en dan kan je er helemaal niet meer in....
<OerHeks> Wat is je probleem nu precies?
<Eagleman> Op het moment niks
<Eagleman> ben een week bezig geweest om een WAN IP Address te geven aan mijn server
<Eagleman> Nu heb ik waarschijnlijk een routing issue of er is weer eens wat anddders aan dde hand
<OerHeks> Hoeveel ip adressen krijg je van je provider?
<Eagleman> geen idee
<Eagleman> heb er gewoon nog 1 gestolen
<Eagleman> geen idee of het wel mag
<OerHeks> bij een zakenlijk abbo met 8 ip's zul je dat ip moeten forwarden, soms naar een specifieke poort, anders een mac/ip adres
<Eagleman> Heb nu een alles-in-1
<OerHeks> hmm begrijpen we elkaar goed, WAN adres krijg je van je provider, intern in je router kan je poorten forwarden naar je server. meerdere WAN ip's is een ander verhaal.
<Eagleman> Heb ik wel vaker last van met dit, dat mensen me niet begrijpen
<Eagleman> Server: eth0.10  inet addr:84.107.203.59
<Eagleman> En als ik naat het ip address kijk van de pc waar ik nu op zit: 84.107.205.159
<Eagleman> Hmm zie dat je bij het office pakket dit krijgt: 1 dynamisch
<Eagleman> DDus met alles-in-1 zal dat ook wel zo zijn, mja heb er toch echt 2 :)
<Eagleman> Snap je wat ik bedoel OerHeks?
<OerHeks> welke kabelprovider?
<Eagleman> Ziggo
<OerHeks> ja, vreemd, nog nooit van gehoord, maar dat zegt niets natuurlijk over wat ze verzinnen tegenwoordig
<Eagleman> Zoals?
<OerHeks> extra dynamsch ip
<Eagleman> Mja ander mac address
<Eagleman> dus het lijkt of het van een andere router komt
<OerHeks> dat las ik ja, voor dat changemac verhaal.
<Eagleman> Zeker wel een week bezig geweest om het voledig werkend te krijgen
<OerHeks> krijg je soms een lease van 24 uur? elke dag een ander ip?
<Eagleman> had de server eerst direct aangesloten maar toen kwam ik 1 poort te kort
<Eagleman> dus toen met vlan's gaan werken
<Eagleman> OerHeks: Lease-Time Option 51, length 4: 3600
<Eagleman> komt uit de BOOTP/DHCP, Reply packet
<OerHeks> 3600 minuten = 24 uur
<Eagleman> ja
<Eagleman> maar ik heb het ip adress voor mijn clients al zeker 6 maanden
<Eagleman> dus het ip address wordt op 1 of andere manier wel voor je mac address gereserveerd
<Eagleman> static leases waarschijnlijk
<OerHeks> Ik denk dat je eens met ziggo moet gaan praten, ik hoop dat ze een linux gast hebben, maar je probleem is universeel natuurlijk.
<Eagleman> OerHeks ik heb geen problemen
<Eagleman> dus waarom zou ik met ziggo moeten gaan praten :P?
<OerHeks> nou, je wil weten hoe het zit? ook al werkt het nu.
<Eagleman> met het risico dat het aangepast worddt en niet meer mogelijk wordt?
<OerHeks> als je 1 vast ip krijgt, en die gebruik je nu toevallig voor je clients, dan zou ik wisselen
<Eagleman> hoe kom je bij 1 vast ip?
<OerHeks> je zegt net: maar ik heb het ip adress voor mijn clients al zeker 6 maanden
<Eagleman> ja
<Eagleman> dat ip adddress voor mijn server heb ik ook al 4 dagen
<Eagleman> dat werkt op de zelfde manier
<Eagleman> het blijven dhcp addressen en kunnen veranderen, alleen heb het nog maar 1x mee gemaakt
<OerHeks> ehm, werken je clients allemaal wireless?
<Eagleman> nee
<Eagleman> 4 met draad
<Eagleman> omg, hier gaan we weer, wil die eth1 weer eens niet opstarten
<Eagleman> Worddt een beetje moe van dat udev
<Eagleman> en ook van mijn ddubbele ddd iedere keer
<Eagleman> toetsenbord is waarschijnlijk stuk..
<Eagleman> Dit begint zwaar irritant te worden
<Eagleman> En nu werkt het weer, hahaha.....
<OerHeks> grinnik
<Eagleman> na een paar reboots begint het weer
<Eagleman> ga nu iedere keer init 6 doen
<Eagleman> en hier gaan we weer
<Eagleman> Er zit ook helemaal geen verschil in de 70-persistent-net.rules file
#ubuntu-nl 2012-07-01
<Eagleman> OerHeks heb jij een beetje verstand van iptables?
<Priyantha> owja heren en dames
<Priyantha> mijn scherm flickering is opgelost \o/
<Priyantha> was een Dithering setting in de nvidia-settings
<Priyantha> http://www.priyantha.nl/GoT/Screenshot%20from%202012-07-01%2011:04:16.png
<Priyantha> die setings verhielpen het
<StefandeVries> Dank je voor de terugkoppeling, Priyantha. :)
<Priyantha> uiteraard ;)
<Priyantha> kan je andere weer mee helpen he
<StefandeVries> Inderdaad.
<Priyantha> wow zelfs Flash FHD filmpjes spelen goed af nu in Ubunthoer :9
<Helen> ik heb een acer pc met windows vista erop. Dat wil ik eraf om ubuntu erop te doen. Maar als ik de ubuntu schij plaat en op f12 druk voor de bootvolgorde vraagt dit ding om een password, wat ik ook al lang kwijt ben. Hoe kan ik deze akelige windows vista eraf krijgen?
<Maikel> bios reset
<Maikel> batterij opzoeken en eruit laten voor een paar min.
<Helen> ik heb een desktop, vergat ik te vermelden en ik heb een schij gemaakt van een of ander prog dat heet ubcd 5.03 dit werkt wel op andere pc's om de bios te resetten, maar dit ding blijft maar om een password vragen
<Helen> ik ga mijn man maar optrommelen om de batterij voor mij eruit te proberen te halen. Is dit de enige oplossing? Al;s ik de hele boel vanuit windows  delete, dus via pcbeheer de hele schijf formatteer, wordt het dan erger of zou ubuntu dan wel installeren?
<Maikel> kan je wel in bios komen?
<Maikel> of wordt je dan geprompt voor een passwoord?
<Helen> vraagt meteen password
<Maikel> het is een desktop toch?
<Maikel> easy peasy
<Helen> yep
<Maikel> gewoon ff de kast openschroeven en zoeken naar de pil batterij
<Maikel> zo'n een die in je horloge gaat
<Helen> yep ken ik zo'cell
<Helen> ok thanks, ga ik nu doen
<Maikel> gewoon ff 5 min wachten
<Maikel> moet je wel heel bios ff instellen weer en vooral de klok
<Helen> pfft, hoop dat je me dan strak wel wilt helpen met de bios instellen, want daar weet ik maar een heel klein pietsietje van
<Maikel> komt goed helen niet zo moeilijk
<lord4163> Hoi
<lord4163> Zijn hier mensen die veel afweten van SSH?
<Maikel> jax
<Maikel> hoezo?
<jelmer> hi lord4163
<lord4163> Ik krijg aldoor errors
<lord4163> Als ik hem wel openen met X
<Maikel> kan je een pastebin maken?
<lord4163> Ja dat kan ik zo doen, als ik mijn IP van de server heb gevonden :(
<lord4163> Heb geen idee hoe ik dat kan checken :(
<Maikel> pardon?
<Maikel> ben je het ip adres kwijt?
<Maikel> heb je geen domein die er naar toe gewezen staat?
<lord4163> Ja, geen vast IP ingesteld nog :(
<Maikel> wat voor server is het dan?
<lord4163> Een paar overgebleven onderdelen op een plankie :P
<Maikel> oohhh
<Maikel> nou naar toe lopen dan maar he
<lord4163> Aaaah ik snap het al xD
<lord4163> Heb de internetkabel er niet in :P
<Maikel> o-0
<lord4163> Zo haha :)
<Maikel> ik ga een bash.org ubuntu quote page aan maken
<lord4163> :P
<Maikel> nu brand los
<lord4163> Lol, het kan niet gekker worden, nu werkt X gewoon over SSH!
<Maikel> inshallah
<willem2> wie kan mij helpen met 2 voudig opstartbaar computer probleem, ubuntu doet het wel, maar windows niet meer
<lord4163> Back
<XD> hi
<Guest18105> hi
<CasW> Als ik m'n harde schijf helemaal opnieuw formatteer, gaat grub dan ook uit de MBR?
<Maikel> CasW: nope
<CasW> Hm, oké.
<Maikel> http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=786505
<Maikel> google: delete mbr
<CasW> Ik zal eerst nog wel wat andere dingen proberen, ik heb een aardig hardnekkig grub-probleem...
<Maikel> wat is je partitie waar m$ opstaat?
<CasW> Staat er niet op, er staat alleen Lubuntu op
<Maikel> beter om het andersom te doen....
<Maikel> maarrr.
<Maikel> google ff naar add windows partition of zo
<CasW> Er komt ook geen Windows op.
<Maikel> maar wat is het dan?
<Maikel> ahh ik gooi je in de ar met willem2 , padon
<Maikel> s/ar/war
<CasW> Grub zegt dat 'ie geen harde schijf kan vinden, of zo, ik probeer eerst nog wat, als het niet lukt, hoor je het wel ;)
<Maikel> sterkte
 * Maikel eten
<CasW> Smakelijk.
<lord4163> Hoi
<lord4163> Hoe kan ik een grafisch programma "screenen"
<lord4163> ?
<rork> lord4163: bedoel je een screenshot ervan maken?
<rork> CasW: heb je zojuist (l)ubuntu geinstalleerd vanaf een USB stick?
<lord4163> nee ik bedoel een programma met screen laten draaien via SSH
<lord4163> Dat kan, maar alleen command line programma's blijkbaar.
<CasW> Nee, vanaf een cd
<lord4163> Weet iemand hoe je dat kunt doen?
<rork> CasW: zie je helemaal geen grub of zie je wel het menu en krijg je bij een van de keuzen die error?
<CasW> Dus het gaat om een verse installatie van Lubuntu 12.04 op een Pentium M, één harde schijf (gecheckt op errors; geen), geïnstalleert met de optie "schijf leegmaken en Lubuntu als enige installeren"
<CasW> Ik krijg te zien: "error: out of disk" en beland in de rescue mode
<CasW> Als ik daar ls doe, krijg ik (hd0) en (hd0,msdos1), ik start nu gparted op
<CasW> (In een livesessie)
<viezerd> lord4163: waar loop je vast ?
<CasW> Partities: /dev/sda1 (primair, boot), /dev/sda2 (extended, /dev/sda5 (linux swap))
<CasW> Oh, en /dev/sda1 is ext4
<lord4163> Ik wil Firefox kunnen openen, en daar een website kunnen openen en dan mijn ssh client kunnen sluiten ;)
<lord4163> En dat dan Firefox blijft draaien natuurlijk
<lord4163> Ik kan blijkbaar met screen geen programma's openen met een GUI
<CasW> Kan het zijn dat Grub geen ext4 ondersteunt?
<rork> CasW: nee
<lord4163> Niemand?
<viezerd> lord4163: firefox staat remote ?
<lord4163> Ja
<viezerd> lukt het wel zonder screen ?
<rork> CasW: volgens mij twee (simpele) opties: 1) Grub herinstalleren vanaf de livecd, 2) linux starten vanuit rescuemode en grub herinstalleren
<CasW> Of dat de oudere Grub van de vorige installatie er nog op staat? Ook al heb ik al grub-install gedraaid?
<CasW> Linux starten vanuit de recuemode lukt natuurlijk niet ;) Alleen live
<lord4163> Ja FIrefox draait wel goed via SSH maar ik wil dat hij blijft draaien als ik hem wegklik :P
<viezerd> dan open screen, ssh naar je bakkie en start firefox :P
<lord4163> Nee want screen werkt alleen op programma's die GEEN GUI hebben
<lord4163> SNap je het?
<CasW> Tenzij je een X Server doorgeeft, dacht ik laatst te hebben gelezen ;) Geen idee waar, echter.
<viezerd> t werkt hier prima
<lord4163> Kan jij het wegklikken en Firefox blijft aan staan?
<viezerd> yes
<viezerd> of iig, Konsole heb ik mee getest
<lord4163> zodra ik de terminal wegklik staat er: Er is nog een taak actief. En als ik hem dan sluit, sluit firefox
<viezerd> dan he bje screen niet goed gestart
<lord4163> Hoe dan? :P
<viezerd> 1x intypen: screen
<viezerd> dan zit je in een 'screen' sessie
<viezerd> dan ssh -X blaatserver
<lord4163> Nee ik wil het op de server
<lord4163> Ik wil mijn client uit kunnen zetten...
<viezerd> dat gaat niet, tenzij je X installeert op je server
<viezerd> en dan later met VNC connect
<Maikel> screen werkt
<Maikel> maar waarom wil je een X serveR?
<lord4163> ja er staat x op
<Maikel> je kan gewoon X programma's starten in screen
<lord4163> maar het kan dus niet via ssh
<Maikel> jawel
<Maikel> de vraag is waarom je dat zou willen
<Maikel> op een 'server'
<lord4163> Ja starten, maar ze blijven niet draaien als je ze wegklik!!!!!
<Maikel> remote desktop wel eens geprobeerd?
<Maikel> oid
<Maikel> ik werkt er niet mee, wie wilt nu een fancy gui ...
<Maikel> :P
<viezerd> lord4163: start gewoon een VNC server op je server ;)
<lord4163> zoveel werk... https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/TightVNC
<CasW> Ik weet niet of het überhaupt wel kán ;)
<Maikel> ik vraag mij af wat de reden zou zijn omdat te willen...
<viezerd> ik ook, er zijn vast betere oplossingen
<viezerd> bv. een terminal browser
<CasW> Maar hij wil het blijkbaar, dus waarom zouden wij dat betwijfelen? ;)
<viezerd> omdat hij de oplossing VNC al als teveel werk ervaart :)
<lord4163> Hij is lui
<Maikel> lord4163: http://maikel.tiny-host.nl/artikelen/epics.html
<Maikel> smile you are on...
<lord4163> :D
<Maikel> ik kon deze echt niet laten
<CasW> Hm, als ik de MBR uitlees, krijg ik een stel onleesbare tekens en "GRUB GeomHard DiskRead Error"...
<Maikel> volgens mij is het in binar
<Maikel> kan je ook niet uitlezen
<Maikel> binary
<CasW> Nee, dat snap ik, maar die snippet ASCII erin, daar ga ik nu op googelen.
<Maikel> :)
<lord4163> ik ga cya
<CasW> Ah, het is dus een combinatie van de "Stage 1"-errors "Geom Error", "Hard Disk Error" en "Read Error," denk ik.
<CasW> Ah, het is geen fout, het staat er gewoon in voor het geval dat het voor kan komen. Denk ik.
<CasW> Hm, wat zou er gebeuren als ik gewoon het MBR helemaal wis? Ik denk dat 'ie dan helemaal crasht...
<CasW> Ik bedoel, dan wis ik ook de partitietabel.
<StefandeVries> Nou, richt een VM in en sla je slag.
<CasW> Hm, ik krijg de fout ook als ik ls (hd0,msdos1)/boot doe, error: out of disk.
<viezerd> heb je goeie backup ? :p
<Maikel> CasW: nee
<Maikel> crasht niet
<Maikel> je hebtn wel alles kwijt
<Maikel> dd=/dev/random of=/dev/hd0
<Maikel> sterkte
<StefandeVries> WAARSCHUWING: niet doen als je niet weet wat je doet.
<StefandeVries> en /dev/urandom levert je sneller veel meer bytes.
<viezerd> dd=/dev/random of=/dev/hdX bs=512 count=1 is genoeg, duurt 1 seconde
<Maikel> ja, leuk
<Maikel> als een n00b dit ff c&p ;-)
<viezerd> dan gebeurt er niks, want hdX bestaat niet
<Maikel> true
<Maikel> /dev/sda
<Maikel> vroem vroem
<StefandeVries> Even nog een keer.
<StefandeVries> WAARSCHUWING: niet doen als je niet weet wat je doet.
<StefandeVries> Zo, ook weer aan m'n operatorplicht voldaan. En nu gauw naar Offtopic terug. :p
<viezerd> :)
<Maikel> lol
<Maikel> sorry
<Maikel> ik ben af en toe een trol
<StefandeVries> Daar merk ik weinig van.
<Maikel> :)
<CasW> En /dev/null is wat we willen als we hem leeg willen maken ;) Maar goed, dat gaat ook niet helpen.
<CasW> Ik geef het op voor vandaag en ga er morgen gewoon Ubuntu op proberen te installeren...
<willem2> om ruimte te winnen heb ik Windows van schijf C geformatteerd (met ubuntu) Nu staat er geen Windows meer in Grub Hoe kan ik dit herstellen?
<viezerd> willem2: wat bedoel je precies met 'geformatteerd' ?
<willem2> met schijfgereedschap links boven, boven volumen,staat "station formateren
<viezerd> wat was je verwachting dat er zou gebeuren ?
<OerHeks> netjes, dat gparted dan ook de grub-entry weghaald.
<willem2> het was de bedoeling om de C schijf te formatteren, omdat ubuntu en windows op de D-schijf staan, de windows versie op de c-schijf was defect. ik had dus in het grub menu 2x een windows staan
<OerHeks> En nu nog maar 1x?
<OerHeks> ( de werkende)
<OerHeks> Nou, als je dat wil herstellen, installeer weer windows op je C schijf, in ubuntu grub updaten en voila
<willem2> windows komt nu niet 1x meer voor, ook niet na sudo update-grub, als ik windows opnieuw moet instaleren, ben ik ook alle bestanden , lees mp3, kwijt, dan krijg ik ruzie met mijn zoon
<timo^> doe eerst eens 'sudo os-prober' om daarna 'sudo update-grub' uit te voeren :)
<willem2> heb dit geprobeerd, op aanraden van iemand uit het forum, maar dat lukt niet, ziet nog steeds geen windows
<Maikel> willem
<Maikel> live cd er in gooien
<Maikel> mounten, externe hardschijf eraan gooien
<Maikel> alles overkopieren en de volgende keer ALTIJD en dan ook ALTIJD een backup maken alvorens in onbekend terrein begeven ;-)
<willem2> wat bedoel je precies met mounten
<rick_> hoe kan je een login boodschap maken?
<OerHeks> rick_, op een server kan dat message-of-the-dat MOTD, ik weet niet of dat ook op de desktop werkt.
<OerHeks> dat/day
<rick_> zegt mij niks, bedankt voor het meedenken
<OerHeks> voor de desktop kan je wel gebruik maken van het notify systeem > notify-send 'tekst1' 'tekst2' -i ~/Afbeeldingen/plaatje.png
<rick_> oke bedankt
<OerHeks> dit knal je in een scriptje en gooi je in opstart toepassingen o.i.d.
<rick_> oke bedankt
<OerHeks> of een cron job, dat de message verschijnt om de zoveel tijd of op een tijd.
<rick_> kan je nog iets zeggen over: :Rechten  van de gebruikers t.o.v. de administrator.  Gebruiker = gast account.
<OerHeks> een gast kan bijna niets.
<rick_> klopt, maar wat zijn de exacte verschillen in rechten
<OerHeks> Daar zal wel een wiki pagina over zijn, denk ik
<OerHeks> het menu users & groups is niet standaard meer  (vreemd) maar dit kan je eenvoudig installeren met ' sudo apt-get install gnome-system-tools  "
<willem2> maikel, hoe kan ik die gegevens van mijn  windows krijgen, mounten, hoe?
<OerHeks> dit is wel een helder stukje > http://www.techzine.nl/tutorials/332/ubuntu-gebruikersrechten.html en off docu https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/user-management.html
<rick_> bedankt. laatste vraag klopt mijn verhaal:
<rick_> NOS journaal kan je bijvoorbeeld wel bekijken met Moonlight. Maar uitzending gemist van rtl 4 is echter niet te bekijken. Het nadeel van Linux is dus, dat sommige silverlight websites niet werken.  Er is wel een oplossing op langere termijn, namelijk html5 een ( programmeer taal voor websites). Html 5 maak silverlight overbodig. Maar het duurt nog een tijdje voordat alle websites met html 5 overweg kunnen.
<OerHeks> als alles goed verlopen is, staan er schijven op je unity balk, anders via nautilus bestandsbeheer, willem2
<OerHeks> zo niet, plak in paste.ubuntu.com de output van ' sudo fdisk -l  '
<Maikel> willem2: koppelen van de schijf
<Maikel> dat heet in linux mounten
<Maikel> kan er ook niets minder van maken ;)
<Maikel> gooi dus een cd erin (live cd van ubuntu)
<Maikel> koppel je harde schijf en trek er alles vanaf
<Maikel> voor dat je al het bovengenoemde doet
<Maikel> ga ff naar my computer
<OerHeks> ..?
<Maikel> linkerpad zie je dan je schijf staan (als je een live cd hebt)
<Maikel> in gnome dan
<OerHeks> ja, daar doel ik ook op, maikel
<Maikel> :)
<Maikel> happy happy joy joy
<OerHeks> als dat er niet is, heeft hij misschien iets anders gewist dan c... vandaar fdisk -l
<Maikel> precies
<Maikel> :)
<Maikel> voor dit soort dingen zou je eien een ssh sessie moeten starten ;)
<Maikel> ik moet weer afk
<rick_>  klopt mijn verhaal: [22:23] <rick_> NOS journaal kan je bijvoorbeeld wel bekijken met Moonlight. Maar uitzending gemist van rtl 4 is echter niet te bekijken. Het nadeel van Linux is dus, dat sommige silverlight websites niet werken.  Er is wel een oplossing op langere termijn, namelijk html5 een ( programmeer taal voor websites). Html 5 maak silverlight overbodig. Maar het duurt nog een tijdje voordat alle websites met html 5 over
<willem2> okee, heb het gevonden, kan wel op 1 dvd, ga ff kijken of ik windows of ubunu opnieuw installeer, windows is wel erg veel werk, allen dank voor de tips
<OerHeks> Uiteindelijk word het html5, youtube doet dat al. silverlight verdwijnt, gelukkig.
<rick_> maargoed, mijn verhaal klopt dus>
<OerHeks> ja
<rick_> dank je. was effe snel uit mijn hoofd getypt
<viezerd> rick_: tis geen nadeel van linux, tis een beperking van Silverlight dat die alleen op windows en Mac draait
<OerHeks> DRM, je mag niet uit een ander europees land kijken.
<rick_> klopt, maar het is wel een consequentie als je linux gebuikt
<viezerd> jah, maar niet alleen linux. Maar alles dus wat niet windows/mac is
<rick_> klopt
<rick_> weet ij de Rechten  van de gebruikers t.o.v. de administrator
<rick_> ggebruiker= gast account
<rick_> de exacte verschillen
<viezerd> root (administrator) heeft alle rechten, en die van de gebruikers bepaal je zelf
<rick_> en de standaard instellingen
<rick_> welke rechten heeft de gast account dan?
<viezerd> geen idee wat standaard is
<viezerd> in ubuntu
<rick_> oke bedankt. Iemand anders?
<Luckiboy> Wat wil je weten, rick_ ?
<rick_> eet ij de Rechten  van de gebruikers t.o.v. de administrator> gebruiker= gast account
<rick_> de exacte verschillen
<StefandeVries> Gastaccount kan volgens mij überhaupt geen root worden. Zelfs niet met sudo.
<Luckiboy> Gast account weet ik niet exact, die gebruik ik nooit
<viezerd> wat wil je bereiken met dat account ?
<rick_> het is voor een verlag
<rick_> om de ecaxte verschillen aan te geven
<OerHeks> zitten slapen in de les :-D
<rick_> daarna ook in de praktijk uitvoeren, maar dan weet ik de verschillen
<viezerd> :D
<viezerd> verslag over linux of ubuntu ?
<rick_> Nee, stage opdracht:D
<rick_> een internet pc bouwen op basis van linux
<OerHeks> een gast kan niets opslaan, installeren of verwijderen.
<OerHeks> *tenzij je dat wel toestaat
<Luckiboy> Met andere woorden, gewoon alleen de "look and feel" van ubuntu proeven
<OerHeks> non-persistent, als je met duure woorden wil gooien.
<Luckiboy> Dure woorden doen het altijd goed in verslagen :P
<viezerd> gast account bestaat niet in linux, is een ubuntu dingetje
<rick_> dank allemal, wat betekend dan  non-persistent
<SkippersBoss> Rick linux is geen Windows. Zoals OerHeks al aangeeft is het een sudoer die kan aangeven wat ieder andere gebruiker wel en niet kan doen op een linux machine
<OerHeks> Fedora kent ook wel een guest account, maar die moet je zoals ubuntu tot 11.10 zelf aanzetten...
<rick_> klopt
<rick_> maar mijn machine start automatisch op in een start account
<rick_> ik wil de standaard rechten weten
<OerHeks> geen W, soms XR
<Luckiboy> Standaard rechten = lezen en schrijven in /home
<SkippersBoss> & lezen in /
<Luckiboy> SkippersBoss, idd
<rick_> je kan wel schrijven in home
<rick_> maar alles is weg zodra je uitlogt
<rick_> of opnieuw opstart
<Luckiboy> Als Gast wel ja
<rick_> wat is dan: & lezen in /
<Luckiboy> Als gewone gebruiker heb je dus het recht om te lezen en te schrijven in /home, en te lezen in / (SkippersBoss vulde mij aan)
<viezerd> lijkt me sterk dat je mag schrijven in /home
<rick_> je mag wel wat opslaan
<rick_> maar is weg
<rick_> zodra je uitlogt of opnieuw opstart
<viezerd> in /home ...?
<Luckiboy> viezerd, wat doe je dan als je een documentje opslaat?
<rick_> ja
<OerHeks> het word weggeschreven in je werkgeheugen, niet op disk.
<viezerd> Luckiboy: in /home/viezerd
<rick_> het staat dus in het ram geheugen
<rick_> vandaar dat alles weg is, dat verklaard een hoop
<Luckiboy> viezerd, als admin in /home, als andere gebruiker in /home/gebruikersnaam
<Luckiboy> (en aangezien ik de enige gebruiker ben op mijn PC zeg ik altijd /home)
<Luckiboy> Das korter ;)
<StefandeVries> Doch onjuist. ;)
<Luckiboy> Voor mij juist :)
<viezerd> Luckiboy: /home en /home/username is een _aanzienlijk_ verschil
<viezerd> en kan een enorm veiligheidsprobleem zijn'
<Luckiboy> Is waar, excuseer mij, ik spreek weer vanuit mijn eigen gemak ;), moet ik niet doen
<viezerd> stell je voor dat een gast account alle home mappen van alle users zomaar kan deleten :P
<rick_> De root (administrator) heeft alle rechten. De gebruikers maken gebruik van een gast account. Als gebruiker heb je dus het recht om te lezen en te schrijven in /home.  Het wordt echter wegeschreven in het ram geheugen en niet op de harde schijf.  Hierdoor is alles verdwenen zodra je uitlogt of je computer opnieuw opstart. Een gebruiker  kan ook niets installeren of verwijderen.
<rick_> klopt dit een beetje
<viezerd> nee
<rick_> wat is er fout?
<StefandeVries> Gebruikers maken geen gebruik van een gastaccount.
<Luckiboy> Als admin heb je het recht om te schrijven in /home, als gewone gebruiker in /home/user
<Luckiboy> En dat van StefandeVries idd
<rick_> mijn machine start automatisch op in de gast account
<viezerd> en gast mag niet schrijven in /home
<OerHeks> grinnik, hoe krijg je dat voor elkaar, opstarten auto in gast?
<rick_> op deze manier:
<rick_> Configuratie voor het instellen van een gast account:  Open een terminal en pas in editor lightdm.conf aan. Dat is het configuratie bestand van de loginmanager: sudo leafpad  /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf Je editor (leafpad) laat dan de inhoud van het configuratiebestand zien. Voeg daar aan toe:  allow-guest=true autologin-guest=true autologin-user-timeout=0
<OerHeks> nou, mooi dan.
<rick_> klopt dit nu wel:
<rick_> De root (administrator) heeft alle rechten. Als administrator  heb je het recht om te schijven in / home.  De gebruikers maken gebruik van een gast account. Als gebruiker heb je dus het recht om te lezen en te schrijven in /home/ user.  Het wordt echter wegeschreven in het ram geheugen en niet op de harde schijf.  Hierdoor is alles verdwenen zodra je uitlogt of je computer opnieuw opstart. Een gebruiker  kan ook niets installeren o
<viezerd> nee
<rick_> wat is er fout
<Luckiboy> Gebruikers maken geen gebruik van een gastaccount
<Luckiboy> Maar van een standaard gebruikersaccount
<rick_> Mijn gebruikers wel
<rick_> ik heb geen standaard account
<viezerd> ook jouw gebruikers niet
<Maikel> rick
<Maikel> volgens mij als ik er niet overheen gelezen is
<Maikel> kan je prima nos kijken
<Maikel> via het wmv formaat
<StefandeVries> Het gastaccount bestaat de facto niet eens.
<OerHeks> nos wel, rtl ligt dwars
<Maikel> http://nos.nl/nieuws/live/journaal24/wmv/
<StefandeVries> Maar is gewoon een nog verder beperkt gebruikersaccount.
<Maikel> http://nos.nl/nieuws/live/politiek24/wmv/
<Maikel> http://nos.nl/nieuws/live/geschiedenis24/wmv/
<Maikel> :)
<rick_> bedankt, weet ik van nos
<Maikel> de rest...tja wie wilt rtl4 kijken
<Maikel> is voor het telegraaf volk ;-)
<Maikel> peppie en kokkie niveau
<StefandeVries> Dit lijkt me niet de plek om dat te bespreken. ;)
<rick_> maar een gast account is hetzefde als een gebruikers acount ,maar bij een gebruikers account wordt alles weggeschreven in het ram geheugen
<StefandeVries> Ja, plus: het gastaccount kan geen root worden.
<Maikel> rick_: mag ik vragen waarom je dit schrijft?
<viezerd> rick_: dat klopt dus niet
<OerHeks> jeumig, kan je me niet eens goed citeren ?
<rick_> om de verschillen aan te geven
<OerHeks> knip & plak kleuterschool
<Maikel> jongens/meisjes
<Maikel> waar gaat dit over?
<rick_> iemand die het precies kan vertellen
<Maikel> lesje informatica ubuntu?
<viezerd> lesje slecht kopieren en plakken ;)
<Maikel> ja
<Maikel> ik snap dat verhaal niet van gast vs. gebruiker en ram
<Maikel> lol en om correct te zijn, als er geen sync gedaan is, zit het ook nog eens in het swap :P
<rick_> Niemand die mij het kan vertellen
<StefandeVries> Dat proberen we al een tijdje, rick_.
<viezerd> rick_: alles is al vermeld
<Maikel> rick_: waa rben je mee bezig?
<StefandeVries> Maar om de een of andere reden komt het niet door.
<Maikel> ik zie wat tegenstellingen en wat verwarringen
<rick_> ja, maar het klopt nog steeds niet
<Maikel> rick_: waarvoor?
<Maikel> wellicht wil ik dan wel tijd er aan spenderen
<rick_> maar wat weet ik nog steeds niet
<rick_> ik heb nu dit, nog een keer: De root (administrator) heeft alle rechten. Als administrator  heb je het recht om te schijven in / home.  De gebruikers maken gebruik van een gast account. Als gebruiker heb je dus het recht om te lezen en te schrijven in /home/ user.  Het wordt echter wegeschreven in het ram geheugen en niet op de harde schijf.  Hierdoor is alles verdwenen zodra je uitlogt of je computer opnieuw opstart. Een gebruiker
<Maikel> nee
<Maikel> niet corecct
<Maikel> hoe verklaar je dan dat je soms in /var/www kan schrijven
<Maikel> of /tmp
<Maikel> om maar een voorbeeld te noemen
<Maikel> of ik chown een dir met chown gebruiker:gebruiker /opt?
<OerHeks> in jouw situatie maak je gebruikers gast.
<OerHeks> die hebben geen account, om iets weg te schrijven.
<Maikel> OerHeks: kan jij mij vertellen waar dit precies naar toe gaat?
<viezerd> _gasten_ maken gebruik van het gast account, geen gebruikers
<rick_> Ik snap er nu eerlijk gezegd niks meer van
<rick_> er is nu zoveel verteld, dat ik niet meer weet wat wel en niet juist is
<rick_> iemand die het aub duidelijk wilt vertellen
<StefandeVries> Wat heb je zelf al gedaan om bekend te raken met het onderwerp?
<viezerd> rick_: je verwart gasten met gebruikers
<rick_> maar mijn gebruikers loggen in met een gast account
<Maikel> rick_: je mag het mail naar maikel@puscii.nl
<rick_> vandaar mijn verwaring
<Maikel> zal ik er dan overheen gaan een keer?
<Maikel> hoewel ik nogsteeds niet begrijp wat je doel is
<Maikel> anyhow...ik ga maffen
<Maikel> salute
<Maikel> deze pinguin gaat slapen
<rick_> mail gestuurd
<viezerd> rick_: laatste poging. Wie een gast account gebruikt is een gast, en geen gebruiker
<viezerd> is dat verwarrend ?
<rick_> dank je, nu niet meer
<viezerd> ok
<viezerd> en dan deze ook. Wie een gebruikersaccount gebruikt is een gebruiker, en geen gast
<viezerd> is dat verwarrend ?
<rick_> De root (administrator) heeft alle rechten. Als administrator  heb je het recht om te schijven in / home.  Als gebruiker heb je het recht om te lezen en te schrijven in /home/ user. Een gebruiker  kan ook niets installeren of verwijderen. Wie een gast account gebruikt is een gast, en geen gebruiker. Bij een gast account  wordt alles wegeschreven in het ram geheugen en niet op de harde schijf.  Hierdoor is alles verdwenen zodra je u
<rick_> klopt dit beter
<OerHeks> in ubuntu is de 'administrator' het 1e account dat je aanmaakt. die heeft sudo rechten, de volgende accounts niet.  dit is het verschil tussen ubuntu en andere linux versies.
<rick_> oke, maar klopt mijn verhaal
<rick_> nu
<rick_> ?
<OerHeks> het zijn weer jouw zinnen, op een manier die wij niet gebruiken.
<OerHeks> ik heb eigenlijk verder geen zin om je huiswerk te doen, succes!
<Priyantha> lijkt me wel te kloppen rick_ :)
<rick_> bedankt, klopt het nu wel of niet
<rick_> het klopt dat ik mijn eigen zinnen gebruik, maar beter dan knippen of plakken
<JanC> je kan gewoon kiezen of een gebruiker admin is of niet op het moment dat je die aanmaakt (of later)
<rick_> maar wat is er nog fout aan mijn verhaal?
<Priyantha> lijkt me weinig fout aan
<rick_> dus oerheks zit fout
<viezerd> kun je aangeven waarom je denkt dat een gebruiker niks mag installeren ?
<Priyantha> nouja kan wel shizzle installeren
<rick_> omdat je daarvoor je sudo rechten moet geven
<Priyantha> maar alleen in je eigen home-dir
<Priyantha> en dus niet bruikbaar voor andere users
<Priyantha> én het moet iets zijn wat static is óf gebruik maakt van libaries die er al zijn, libaries installeren zal niet gaan
<JanC> je kan sudo-rechten zo fijn instellen als je zelf wil...
<rick_> maargoed, het klopt nu wat ik heb
<JanC> vb. iemand één commando laten gebruiken dat anders root-rechten nodig heeft
<rick_> of iemand moet nog een fout
<rick_> ziet
<viezerd> rick_: lees hierboven, je verhaal  klopt dus niet
<viezerd> maargoed, /me is slapen :P
<viezerd> fijne avond nog !
<rick_> De root (administrator) heeft alle rechten. Als administrator  heb je het recht om te schijven in / home.  Als gebruiker heb je het recht om te lezen en te schrijven in /home/ user. Een gebruiker  kan niets  verwijderen. Installeren kan alleen maar in je eigen home-directory.  Wie een gast account gebruikt is een gast, en geen gebruiker. Bij een gast account  wordt alles wegeschreven in het ram geheugen en niet op de harde schijf. 
<rick_> is dit wel een beetje juist?
<JanC> het klopt min of meer, maar is nogal simplistisch, dus hangt van je doelpubliek af allemaal  ;)
<rick_> nouja als het maar klopt
<JanC> wel, het klopt niet echt, maar sommige mensen hoeven niet meer te weten, gok ik  ;)
<rick_> dan ga ik wel op internet kijken
<rick_> ben een beetje moe, vandaar mijn fouten
<JanC> de belangrijkste documentatie staat ook op je PC al...
<rick_> zit nu op windows :)
<JanC> op je Ubuntu dan
<JanC> maar het is een combinatie van zaken die best ingewikkeld kan zijn
<rick_> maar dat wil ik duidelijk in kaart brengen
<JanC> gebruikers & groepen; unix-permissies & acls & ownership op bestandssystemen, pam, sudo, dbus, apparmor of selinux, cgroups, etc. etc. etc.
<rick_> bedankt
<rick_> ik moet gewoon op internet kijken
<JanC> of in de manpages
<rick_> om een duidelijk verhaal te kunnen maken
<rick_> want nu klopt er telkens geen reet van
<Priyantha> wie is je doelgroep rick_ ?
<rick_> mijn stage begeleider en mijn docent
<Priyantha> ahja, maar hoe diep moet je gaan ?
<rick_> hoeft niet heel diep te gaan
<Priyantha> want voor een 'stock' ubuntu systeem klopt je verhaal wel redelijk, tenzij je als admin dingen gaat aanpassen e.d klopt het redelijk
<rick_> als de basis maar duidelijk is
<Priyantha> er zijn wel nuances te maken
<rick_> en 100% juist
<Priyantha> wat voor opleiding is het ?
<rick_> maar een mbo
<Priyantha> ah
<Priyantha> nou zou ik me niet druk maken ;)
<Priyantha> die tekst is goed zat
<Priyantha> ik heb me met minderen teksten ervan af gemaakt :P
<rick_> wat doe jezelf dan
<rick_> of wat heb je gedaan
<Priyantha> ik heb ook een mbo ict opleiding gedaan ;)
<Priyantha> uiteindelijk een tijdje als unix/linux systeem beheerder gewerkt
<Priyantha> eerst als junior linux beheerder
<rick_> oke
<Priyantha> daarna met HP-UX en AIX en Solaris aan de gang gegaan
<rick_> dus heb je verstand van zaken
<Priyantha> toen ook maar weer Linux :P
<rick_> wel handig om te weten
<Priyantha> en toen noemde ze me opeens 'senior' 8)7
<Priyantha> maarja ach titels ;)
<Priyantha> en nu doe ik er niks meer mee :P
<Priyantha> doe geen beheer meer iig
<Priyantha> alleen in me vrijetijd nog :)
<Priyantha> maar weet je wat het is, je kan het zo moeilijk maken als dat je zelf wilt he rick_
<Priyantha> je verhaal klopt voor de gemiddelde gebruiker
<rick_> dat is het belangrijkste
<Priyantha> voor de wat meer gevorderde gebruiker niet, want die gaat vast het systeem verder aanpassen :)
<Priyantha> jups
<rick_> zit in tijdnood, ik moet morgen mijn verslag afhebben:0
<rick_> anders moet ik een paar maanden extra wachten op mijn diploma
<Priyantha> lol :D
<Priyantha> kut is dat he :P
<Priyantha> ik moest ook mijn scripties in 1 dag nog eventjes afraffelen :P
<rick_> idd
<Priyantha> en mijn stageverslagen :D
<Priyantha> was echt geniaal die nacht :D
<rick_> ik heb ook een hekel aan verslagen
<JanC> mja, eigenlijk zou je het verschil moeten maken tussen root, een Admin-gebruiker, een gewone gebruiker (en eventueel een gast, wat in feite een tijdelijke gewone gebruiker is die binnen een speciaal afgeschermde sessie zit)
<Priyantha> ik vind het nooit zo erg om te schrijven, maar ik vond het gewoon teveel nuteloos :+
<rick_> is het ook, slaat nergens op. of je dat nodig hebt voor je werk
<Priyantha> nouja je moet in het echte leven wel eens verslagen schrijven :P
<Priyantha> tenminste ik moest dat toch regelmatig, bleek toch wel nuttig achteraf
<Priyantha> maar aan de andere kant...
<Priyantha> :+
<JanC> en documentatie, en cursussen, en ...
<Priyantha> jups :)
<Priyantha> en nog eens documentatie :P
<Priyantha> en overdracht en weer documentatie :+
<rick_> nouja ik laat het zo
<JanC> anyway, ik ga ervandoor
<rick_> anders heb ik straks nog niet
<rick_> s
<Priyantha> truste JanC :)
<rick_> alleen een verhaaltje wat geheel correct is over dit onderwerp
<rick_> maar je kan ook instellen volgens mij dat bepaalde iconen op de unity balk staan
<rick_> wordt dat gedeelte dan opgeslagen op de hd en de rest in de ram?
<Priyantha> ik zou het niet weten eigenlijk
<Priyantha> ik heb Unity verbannen :P
<Priyantha> en heb zelfs Ubuntu van m'n laptop gehaald en Debian ervoor in de plaats gedaan :)
<Helen> vanmiddag, sorry gistermiddag, heeft maikel me advies gegeven om de batterij uit de pc te halen, omdat ik met geen mogelijkheid voorbij een password kwam dat ik vergeten heb, en omdat ik windows vista eruit wil hebben om ubuntu te installern. Het is een Acer pc, dus alles wil ik eruit hebben. Password eruit  is dus gelukt, nu zou het fijn zijn als maikel of iemand anders mij kan helpen om deze weer in te  stellen
#ubuntu-nl 2013-06-24
<lieverqw> hoi kan ik ubuntu runnen op een tablet
<Fermata> lieverqw: welke tablet?
<lieverqw> fview momenteel met android besturing
<Fermata> Hmm, dat zou ik niet weten.
<Fermata> Op een iPad gaat het in ieder geval niet.
<lieverqw> die android  geeft veel storingen aan en kan dus ook geen a[[d gebruiken
<mvn071> l
<mraben> hallo
<jelmer> hoi mraben
<mraben> vraagje over de installatie van ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS op mijn laptop
<mraben> als ik mijn netwerk kies dan freeze´d alles
<Timo> Draadloos?
<mraben> ja
<mraben> Toshiba C850D 11K
<Timo> Heb je de cd op fouten gecontroleerd?
<mraben> nog niet, heb hem net gebrand....
<mraben> zowel de 32 als 64 bits lopen vast
<Timo> dat is wel heel toevallig.
<Timo> Ik ben niet zo enorm goed vwb draadloos, dus wacht even op iemand met meer expertise, of stel je vraag op het forum :)
<mraben> ok, thx
<OerHeks> mraben, start ubuntu eerst eens in de live mode ?
<mraben> Al geprobeerd. Dat werkt wel totdat ik mijn netwerk ga selecteren
<mraben> althans het draadloze netwerk en dan loopt het vast
<OerHeks> FN key op toetsenbord geprobeert ?
<OerHeks> brand wlan lampje ?
<mraben> wat doet FN key?
<OerHeks> sommige laptops hebben een anders gekleurde FN key met symbolen naast de cijfers e.d.
<OerHeks> wireless/2e scherm/muis/contrast/geluid
<OerHeks> andere laptops hebben darvoor een speciale key, om wireless hardwarematig aan/uit te zetten
<lg188> Hallo, waarmee kan ik zien als ik kapote of defectieve hardware heb?
<OerHeks> Dat is een hele ruime vraag.
<OerHeks> Analyse is soms niet eenvoudig.
<FOAD> lg188: als het doormidden gebroken is, is het kapot.
<lg188> Ik heb namelijke een probleem met een netbook die crasht als ik er windows op run en met linux doet het perfect.
<lg188> Hij hangt na ongeveer 1 minuut na het inloggen
<OerHeks> dan lijkt het me geen hardware failure.
<lg188> Kan het zijn dat de CPU oververhit? Wan ik riek juist iets verbrand...
<OerHeks> alle tools van de website opgehaald ?
<lg188> Welke website?
<OerHeks> ownee, een minuut is niet genoeg om te zoeken
<OerHeks> ja weet ik veel, welke netbookmerk ?
<lg188> Ah Acer is het,
<lg188> ik heb hem niet gekocht
<OerHeks> die kant en klare restore iso heeft al die drivers in zich natuurlijk
<OerHeks> behalve bij sommige vaio's staat in ubuntu de fan altijd standaard aan/voluit. maar windows, tjonge ...
<lg188> het is dit model btw http://www.amazon.co.uk/Acer-Netbook-Dual-Core-Processor-Bluetooth/dp/B005G9C4L8
<lg188> Even safemode proberen
<lg188> En nu hopen dat speedfan die fans laat draaien.
<lg188> En hij doet het.
<lg188> Het is ook uitzonderlijk dat een CPU vastloopt aan 30 Graden denk ik....
<lg188> Fijn dat all die bloatware hier nog op staat, Ben ik nog een uur aan bezig eer dat er allemaal af is!
<OerHeks> hmmm ccleaner kan dat goed wissen, laatst nog gebruikt met een vista bak.
<OerHeks> maar dat kan wel een uur zijn ja :-D
<lg188> Met de uninstaller tool dan?
<OerHeks> zal ook wel kunnen, maar die tool kan ook lekker register cleanen en verborgen cache. daarna defragmenteren en je hebt een mooie eigen image om terug te zetten.
<OerHeks> dd bla bla
<lg188> Welke tool raad je aan om te defragmenteren? Ik gebruik ultraDefrag meestal
<OerHeks> kan, UBCD staat vol tools.
<OerHeks> feitenlijk maakt defragmentatie niet uit, zelfs niet als je een compressed image maakt.
<lg188> Compressed image? nu heb je me even verloren
<OerHeks> je kan 1:1 copieren, of in elkaar persen
<OerHeks> veilig is 1:1 maar kost wel ruimte
<lg188> Ah, maar ik ben niet van plan een backup te maken op dit moment, als dat is wat je bedoelt?
<OerHeks> ja, daar had ik het over
<OerHeks> grinnik
<lg188> okay :-)
<lg188> Windows programma's zijn een hel, verschillende setup types en veel te veel wizards!
<lg188> Eindelijk.
<lg188> Even herstarten en kijken hoe de performantie is
<lg188> De defragmentatie gaat te lang duren.
<lg188> Goeie nach!
<OerHeks> :-)
#ubuntu-nl 2013-06-25
<bogus-> hm waarom is het zo'n gekloopt om je apache via een gmail ding te laten mailen
<mvn071> wat is je fout melding?
<Skald_9_> omdat Obama meekijkt ?
<mvn071> dat zou het makkelijk er maken
<mvn071> bogus_ je vraag is niet erg speciek... wat wil je doen? en hoe specifiek is dat voor ubuntu?
<serge> Beste , voor de eerste maal gebruik ik Ubuntu :-( via virtual box , als je een usb stick instopt waar kan je die dan terug vinden ??
<_WolfeZ_> Tussen devices of in de starter
<serge> huh ??
<serge> ik heb links een kolom maar staat er niet tussen
<lordievader> serge: Je moet eerst in VB aangeven dat je deze wilt aankoppelen aan de VM.
<serge> ik heb in virtual box de optie aangeklikt en ook het optiepaket gedownload
<_WolfeZ_> serge: Vind hij de usb wel in windows?
<serge> in win geen probleem
<_WolfeZ_> Kijk je instellingen van vb even na
<serge> usb 2.0 staat actief in VB
<Luckiboy> Misschien moet je de guest additions nog installeren.
<_WolfeZ_> serge: Isd het misschien 3.0?
<serge> ik gebruik 2.0 en de adds heb il geinst.
<serge> als ik in de map dev kijk staat daar wel usb 001 en 002
<lordievader> Goede middag.
<DhrElien> hallo, ik heb nog steeds problemen met het inloggen op mijn account. Als ik inlog op mijn account wordt ik opnieuw doorverwezen naar het inlogscherm
<DhrElien> Ik kan inloggen op de Guest acount, en een nieuwe account aanmaken 'test' end aarop perfect inloggen. Waarom kan ik niet inloggen op mijn gewone account?.
<DhrElien> inloggen via gdm brengt ook geen oplossing...
<DhrElien> Mijn .Xauthority map is leeg 0kB en de rechten staan op mijn gewone gebruiker als -rw-----------
<DhrElien> is het mogelijk om al mijn instellingen en documenten over te zetten op een niewe gebruiker (vb test) waarop ik nu wel nog kan inloggen?
<_WolfeZ_> DhrElien: ja, hoeveel bestanden heb je?
<DhrElien> ~40GB maar ik wil vooral mijn instellingen en accountinstellingen overdragen (opmaak bureaublad, favorieten chrome, etc.)
<_WolfeZ_> Dat lukt (denk ik) niet
<DhrElien> dacht ik ook, en daarom wil ik mijn eigen account opnieuw aan de praat krijgen (om niet openieuw al mijn instellingen te moeten doen)
<DhrElien> het is zo stom dat andere gebruikers wil kunnen inloggen, behalve de account dat ik wil :s
<DhrElien> *wel
<JanC> DhrElien: ik vermoed dat een bepaalde instelling er juist voor zorgt dat je niet kan inloggen
<DhrElien> ja maar welke?
<JanC> in elk geval iets wat kritisch is voor het systeem
<_WolfeZ_> JanC: Zoals?
<DhrElien> het moet ergens een detailke zijn, ..., heb al enkele dingen geprobeerd die ik vind vind op de ubuntu help pagina's, maar geen oplossing
<JanC> misschien kan je iets vinden in ~/.xsession-errors ?
<DhrElien> hoe kan ik die uitlezen (lukt niet via cat)
<JanC> dat moet lukken met cat of less of more
<JanC> eventueel met sudo  :)
<JanC> aangezien het standaard enkel leesbaar is door de gebruiker
<DhrElien> ik krijg als foutmelding: openconnection : connect: Bestand of map bestaat niet         cannot connect to brltty at :0
<JanC> ik bedoel .xsession-errors in de map van de oude gebruiker
<DhrElien> ik ben nu ingelogd op mijn eigen account op tty0...
<JanC> hm
<lordievader> _WolfeZ_: Je statment dat 40Gb verplaatsen niet gaat, waar baseer je dat op?
<DhrElien> eventueel pipen naar pastbin, maar wat is het commando daarvoor?
<_WolfeZ_> lordievader: Ik heb het niet over zn 40gb, meer over al zn instelingen
<lordievader> DhrElien: Als het niet te veel moeite is kun je natuurlijk de data zonder settings overhevelen naar een ander account en vervolgens de settings opnieuw instellen.
<DhrElien> pff mijn setting zijn mij dierbaar, vooral paswoorden van websites enzo...
<JanC> of de settings ook backupen, maar selectief terugzetten
<JanC> de kans dat het probleem met je browser-settings is, is erg klein
<JanC> dus die kan je gerust terug zetten
<DhrElien> JanC hoe backup ik settings (via commandline)
<DhrElien> ik vind het vooral raar dat mijn .Xauthority een lege map is, dat is toch niet normaal.
<JanC> met cp of rsync of zo, of door alles in een archief op te slaan met tar
<JanC> DhrElien: een ap?
<lordievader> DhrElien: .Xauthority is een file, niet een map.
<JanC> *map
<JanC> als dat een map is kan je het beter even wissen  ;)
<DhrElien> heb ik al gedaan... sindsdien is ze leeg.
<JanC> lijkt me net het soort ding waardoor je niet kan inloggen
<DhrElien> JanC die mening deel ik ook
<JanC> ik bedoel de map verwijderen
<JanC> als het echt een map is
<_WolfeZ_> ahhrg
<_WolfeZ_> hoe krijg je wifi verbinding via terminal
<DhrElien> JanC het is een bestand maar het is leeg
<_WolfeZ_> het moet via een bestandje
<lordievader> _WolfeZ_: Vaak via wpa_supplicant.
<JanC> _WolfeZ_: met nmcli of zo?
<_WolfeZ_> oh heb het al
<_WolfeZ_> via
<_WolfeZ_> vim etc/network/interface
<lordievader> _WolfeZ_: http://linux.icydog.net/wpa.php
<_WolfeZ_> en dan auto wlan0 enz enz
<JanC> _WolfeZ_: is dat op een systeem met NetworkManager?
<DhrElien> waar zijn al mijn ubuntu settingen opgeslaan en waar zijn de paswoorden voor chrome gestokeerd?
<_WolfeZ_> JanC: Idk, het is via ubuntu mini wat ik straks ga installeren
<JanC> DhrElien: Chrome settings zullen ergens in ~/.config/chrome o.i.d. staan
<DhrElien> JanC ook de paswoorden?
<JanC> geen idee
<JanC> DhrElien: maar ik veronderstel van wel
<_WolfeZ_> Bah, kan mn usb niet vinden'
<_WolfeZ_> oh
<_WolfeZ_> hij lag op de grond
<_WolfeZ_> HUH
<_WolfeZ_> Ik heb ubuntu mini via unetbootin naar mn usb geschreven maar als ik hem wil booten zegt ie: verwijder usb of media
<_WolfeZ_> en druk op een toets en dan boot ie debian?
<_WolfeZ_> Weet iemand wa er is?
<lordievader> _WolfeZ_: Ligt eraan wie/wat die foutmelding genereert.
<_WolfeZ_> lordievader: Mijn boot
<_WolfeZ_> ik druk op f9 dan krijg ik het boot menu, dan selecteer ik de usb en geeft hij die melding
<lordievader> _WolfeZ_: Wat ik bedoel, is het je bios. Of is het grub?
<_WolfeZ_> lordievader: ik denk niet grub, wnat als ik de usb verwijder en op enter klik dan zie ik welcome to grub
<JanC> _WolfeZ_: de Ubuntu mini iso gebruikt de Debian text installer
<lordievader> Als het goed is plaatst Unetbootin een versie van grub op de stick. (Het zou goed kunnen dat het anders is.)
<_WolfeZ_> JanC: ??
<_WolfeZ_> Moet ik hem nog eens proberen te instaleren?
<JanC> je dacht toch niet dat daar een volledige X-omgeving op stond?
<JanC> mogelijk denkt Unetbootin dat het Debian is...
<_WolfeZ_> JanC: Nee, maar er is een grafische installer
<_WolfeZ_> en daar maak ik graag gebruik van
<_WolfeZ_>  Dus wat moet ik doen?
<_WolfeZ_> lordievader: ?
<lordievader> _WolfeZ_: Gebruik maken van de text installer, zoals JanC al zei.
<_WolfeZ_> Hoe?
<lordievader> _WolfeZ_: Door de text installer op te starten en de stappen te doorlopen.
<_WolfeZ_> lordievader: Want vorige keer had ik gewoon grafische install, maar nu geeft ie error
<_WolfeZ_> lordievader: HOE? Ik kan niks, hij geeft een error...
<lordievader> _WolfeZ_: Dan ga je je error debuggen, kijk eens of de stick in een andere pc wel werkt. Ga systematisch dingen weg strepen.
<_WolfeZ_> lordievader: Dus via de usb KAN IK NIKS op starten
<_WolfeZ_> Is er een simpelere oplosing, ik heb geen 2de pc..
<JanC> recente Ubuntu hebben ook de Gtk/framebuffer-installer, dacht ik
<_WolfeZ_> JanC: Ik download 13.04 wel en kijk wat hij doet.
<_WolfeZ_> lordievader: JanC Denk dat ik het al heb
<_WolfeZ_> Had geloof ik de verkeerde usb aan geklikt
<_WolfeZ_> Pfff
<_WolfeZ_> Ik probeer de server versie wel, die is ook zonder gui
<wolfje> Hallo
<wolfje> Het is gelukt :)
<_WolfeZ_> lordievader: Weet jij waar ik de dir van de lamp-server kan vinde (de www map?)
<lordievader> _WolfeZ_: Ligt er hoogstwaarschijnlijk aan waar je lamp naartoe hebt geinstaleerd. Apache uit de repo kijk per default in /var/www/
<_WolfeZ_> lordievader: Oke
<_WolfeZ_> lordievader: Ah bedankt! Heb hem gevonden
<_WolfeZ_> even kijken of mn irssi file het doet brb
<_WolfeZ_> Hmm
<_WolfeZ_> Hij wil de autojoin niet pakken
<_WolfeZ_> lordievader: Bedankt nog :)
<_WolfeZ_> Hij joint de server, maar het kannaal niet..
<lordievader> _WolfeZ_: Sure, no problem ;)
<_WolfeZ_> lordievader: Dan kan je vast wel even helpen met mijn irssi probleem :)
<lordievader> _WolfeZ_: Wellicht.
<_WolfeZ_> name = "#ubuntu-nl"; chatnet = "Ubuntu"; autojoin = "yes";
<_WolfeZ_> (met alle {} erbij!)
<Fermata> Niet chatnet = "freenode"?
<_WolfeZ_> Maar hij pakt hem niet
<_WolfeZ_> hij logt netjes in pakt de server maar het kanaal niet?
<_WolfeZ_> lordievader: Vind het n beetje raar
<_WolfeZ_> lordievader: Weet jij wat er is?
<lordievader> _WolfeZ_: Chatnet heb je gedefineerd als "Ubuntu"?
<_WolfeZ_> ja (zonder de citaat tekens ja)
<_WolfeZ_> lordievader: Mijn chatnet heet Ubuntu
<lordievader> _WolfeZ_: Irssi leest ook de correcte config file?
<_WolfeZ_> Ja, anders zou hij me niet kunnen inloggen,
<_WolfeZ_> en de server niet kunnen joinen'
<_WolfeZ_> ik zit ook in:
<lordievader> Ik zou die conclusie niet zo snel trekken. Een andere config kan daar ook voor zorgen ;)
<_WolfeZ_> 3:Ubuntu/#ubuntu-nl
<_WolfeZ_> lordievader: Met het zelfde chatnet>
<_WolfeZ_> > = ?
<lordievader> _WolfeZ_: Dit heb je uitgevoerd neem ik aan? http://irssi.org/beginner/#c3
<_WolfeZ_> lordievader: Weet niet? Kan die link moeilijk klikken, zit op server :)
<FOAD> Dan tik je het over.
<lordievader> _WolfeZ_: Ik zou zeggen, doe je best ;)
<FOAD> Da's minder letters dan de zin die je er net over typte.
<lordievader> Ben altijd van mening dat support van twee kanten moet komen.
<_WolfeZ_> ja ja, ben al aan het typen
<_WolfeZ_> Oh ja
<_WolfeZ_> Dat kon ook nog he
<_WolfeZ_> channel ADD oops
<_WolfeZ_> lordievader: HUH, ik heb die channel auto gedaan en hij doet het nog neit...
<lordievader> _WolfeZ_: Heb je je config ook opgeslagen?
<_WolfeZ_> lordievader: Ja
<_WolfeZ_> brb
<_WolfeZ_> Haha
<_WolfeZ_> Heb een makelijkere manier gevonden
<_WolfeZ_> via autosendcmd
<marlinc> http://weblate.mms-projects.net/engage/copyit/
<_WolfeZ_> lordievader: Zo kan het dus ook
<_WolfeZ_> hoi
<_WolfeZ_> es kijken of ik door het installeren van qt creator op server ook alles krijg :)
<_WolfeZ_> Ja dus
<_WolfeZ_> lordievader: Gebruik jij ok irssi?
<lg188> Goede nacht, eerst en vooral is er een programma waarme ik mijn dotfiles mee kan behere?
<lg188> Als in, programmas die niet mergeinstallerd zijn
<FOAD> Zitten ze je in de weg?
<Cugel> Wat zijn dotfiles?
<FOAD> SRSLY.
#ubuntu-nl 2013-06-26
<duvelke> beste ik probeer ubuntu te installeren via dvd maar krijg de melding boot mngr ontbreekt . wat doe ik fout?
<lg188_> okay, ja er zijn veel dotfiles en 't is vervelend om der tussen te zoeken
<lg188_> dus, is er een tool om die te managen ofzo?
<lg188_> exit
<leoquant> wat is een irc bouncer eigenlijk?
<Luckiboy> leoquant: Volgens mij store je je dan op een hostserver.
<Luckiboy> Maar ik weet er niet zo veel van af, ik gebruik het niet.
<leoquant> een vhost dus Luckiboy?
<Luckiboy> Yep.
<leoquant> zijn die kostenloos beschikbaar?
<Luckiboy> Vast wel, moet je even Googlen.
<leoquant> ja :)
<leoquant> je zou ook kunnen inhaken bij een bestaande. sharen zou kunnen?
<leoquant> ok ik bounce verder
<Luckiboy> Geen idee, ik heb geen ervaring. ;)
<leoquant> thx
<joostvb> gewoon zelf n vps huren bij soleus.nu
<joostvb> of je deelt m met wat vrienden
<leoquant> dank
#ubuntu-nl 2013-06-27
<TuXer> Hallo
<Luckiboy> Hallo TuXer.
<TuXer> Hoi
<lg188> Hey, Ik vroeg me af hoe ik een Network Attached Storage via linux doe?
<lg188> Als in ik heb een server met een hardeschijf aan waar ik graag aan zou kunnen
<lg188> In het LAN netwerk liefts
<commandoline> lg188: er zijn gespecialiseerde distro's voor dacht ik. Als die server al geinstalleerd is zou ik gewoon samba installeren.
<lg188> commandoline: Samba? Dat is geinstaleerd, geen idee hoe ik die moet configureren though
<commandoline> https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/samba-fileserver.html lijkt me wel nuttig. (Maar: geen persoonlijke ervaring hiermee.)
<lg188> Okay, bedankt
<lg188> Heb die configuratie gedaan, en ik kan die niet open via windows
<lordievader> lg188: Als je op je netwerk alleen linux boxes hebt staan kun je ook naar NFS kijken.
<lg188> lordievader: nope, zit ook met windows
<lg188> Ik zal even kijken als hij via linux werkt
<lg188> Via een arch setup, komt hij niet te voorschijn in de "browse network" tab
<lg188> enig idee hoe ik een shell xfce4 kan oproepen?
<lg188> Ik wil die over ssh runnen met x11
<lg188> en xming
<JanC> eh
<lg188> in een shell*
<JanC> ssh -Y
<JanC> en dan het programma dat je wil gebruiken starten
<lg188> Kan ik geen hele desktop enviriment runnen?
<JanC> eh, in theorie kan dat, maar je hebt al een DE op Windows?
<JanC> ik heb xming nog nooit gebruikt, maar ik hoop dat het gewoon X-vensters als Windows vensters creëert?
<lg188> ja, 't is een server en wil een beetje gemakelijker aan dingen kunnen, of het toch eens uit testen
<JanC> als je een hele desktopomgeving op de server wil draaien en die remote gebruiken, kijk dan misschien beter eens naar VNC?
<JanC> of eventueel een oplossing via XDMCP
<lg188> okay zal beide bekijke
<JanC> VNC is het simpelste normaal
<lg188> mhm
<JanC> maar je kan dus ook gewoon X-programma's opstarten op de server via "ssh -Y"
<lg188> mhm, doe ik soms met emacs
<JanC> en in theorie zou je dus ook xephyr of zo kunnen opstarten, en dan daarin een desktop  :)
<JanC> xephyr of xnest of een andere nested X server
<JanC> maar Xorg binnen xnest binnen xming binnen Windows is er misschien een beetje over  :p
<lg188> Wel, je kan toch xfce in vnc gebruiken he?
<JanC> lg188: VNC stuurt gewoon een kopie van de desktop door
<JanC> dus je kan alles gebruiken wat je wil, maar liefst geen dingen met heel veel grafische fantasietjes  :)
<lg188> JanC: Dan probeer ik toch even team fortress 2 uit :p
<JanC> dus liever XFCE dan Unity/Compiz of GNOME Shell
<lg188> Vnc vraagt voor een paswoord, maar ik heb nergens gekozen wat dat moet zijn
<lg188> En het is te kort voor mijn gebruikers password
<lg188> vncpasswd lost dat op
<JanC> er zijn meerdere implementaties van VNC
<lg188> En het is gelukt
<JanC> VNC is een protocol, zoals RDP (Windows Remote Desktop) en ICE (onderdeel van kvm/qemu) enigszins vergelijkbare protocols zijn
<lg188> Ahzo
<JanC> als je dit buiten je LAN of op een slecht beveiligde WLAN gebruikt, best VNC tunnelen via SSH of SSL of zo
<lg188> Even een vraagje, kan je in xfce een panel aan de rechterkant of onder kant zetten?
<lg188> Unlocken doet het precies
<lg188> :/ rare methode
<JanC> met xrdp kan je blijkbaar ook Windows Remote Desktop gebruiken
<lg188> Ik begrijp dat ze geen ruimte willen verspillen aan icons ofzo
<lg188> maar geen icons is echt wel verwarrend
<JanC> ?
<lg188> Er zijn geen icoontjes in de thunar
<lg188> filemanager*
<JanC> is dat geen intellign of zo?
<JanC> instelling
<lg188> Daar staat gebruik icoontjes
<lg188> is dat een package misschien?
<JanC> lg188: standaardpictogrammen zitten in een (thema-)pakket, ja
<lg188> Ik wil mijn terminal emulator veranderen maar die wilt geen parameters aanemen
<lg188> Ik wil die bvb -rv meegeven zodat ik tenminste kan lezen wat er staat
<lg188> En hij weiger dat
<lg188> weigert*
<lg188> is hier geen manager voor ofzo
<marlinc> Goeie middag :)
<lg188> Kan ik zorgen dat unity wegblijft?
<lg188> Ik wil geen unity op men server draaien als ik gnome gebruik
<OerHeks> To use GNOME Shell instead, from 12.10 an up install the "ubuntu-gnome-desktop" package and "gnome-tweak-tool"
<OerHeks> of iets lichter, openbox?
<lg188> Openbox is lichter, idd thanks
<lg188> Okay, Ik ben eens door
<lg188> tot later, en bedankt voor de hulp!
<KaasIsGeel> are windows games / programs compatible with unbuntu?
<KaasIsGeel> ubuntu*
<Fermata> KaasIsGeel: welke games wil je spelen?
<KaasIsGeel> Minecraft, LoL, Bo2, Skyrim
<Fermata> Minecraft draait probleemloos.
<Fermata> (Dat speel ik zelf namelijk ook.)
<Fermata> De andere games, geen idee.
<KaasIsGeel> Tog bedankt voor het antwoord :D
<Fermata> Zeker. :)
#ubuntu-nl 2013-06-28
<perre`vl>  g'middag
<lg188> Hallo, Ik vroeg me af welk script dat er uitgevoert wordt bij de instalatie van de server? Waar je all die doelen kan selecteren.
<exalt> tasksel ?
<exalt> of bedoel je de spiegelservers ?
<lg188> even proberen
<lg188> Jup dat is em, bedankt
<lg188> mhm, ik vraag me af welke hostname ik de server moet geven.
<lg188> Is daar een regeling rond?
<exalt> weet ik niet ?
<karimi> hi
<karimi> waar zijn jullie
<JanC> thuis
<JanC> ook goeiendag...
#ubuntu-nl 2013-06-29
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<Simona> Hallo
<Luckiboy> Hoi Simona.
<Luckiboy> Dan niet.
<F1Online> is hier een oerheks ?
<F1Online> ;)
<F1Online> hoi Andy :)
<F1Online> getting 13.04
<F1Online> 50 seconds to go
<F1Online> burning medium
<F1Online> installing on bare maertal optiplex 330
<F1Online> metal dus
<F1Online> niet de meest spraakzame groep hier he
<Fermata> Het wisselt nogal.
<OerHeks> Hee ed :-)
<F1Online> :)
<F1Online> heyyyyyy
<F1Online> ik heb je pc uitgeafseerd
<OerHeks> Ow heb je een pc nodigjes?
<F1Online> nopes
<F1Online> zuur kool kwam met een paar mooie
<F1Online> op een ervan
<F1Online> ben ik nu ubuntu desktop aan het installeren
<F1Online> hoe is het oerheks >?
<F1Online> gaat het goed >?
<OerHeks> Ja, ik rommel wat aan met Kubuntu, kde desktop
<F1Online> ja nee
<F1Online> das met het prutswerk :)
<F1Online> hoe gaat het met jou :)
<OerHeks> prima, prima, wellicht kunnen we offtopic gesprek in offtopic voeren of pm, dat is onhandig in het helpkanaal
<F1Online> ja
<F1Online> is betertjes
<car> hallo, ik heb per ongeluk bij de gebruikersaccounts de beheerder veranderd in standaard, hoe kan ik dit weer omdraaien?
<OerHeks> oei, goeie vraag.
<car> heb je enig idee?
<OerHeks> volg deze stappen van lost password, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword en bij stapje 3: " adduser <username> admin "  en dan zou je weer rechten moeten hebben na herstart
<OerHeks> dacht ik
<OerHeks> gevonden op http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1983989
<car> Voorafgaande dit probleem, had ik nog een probleem;  na mijn wachtwoord te hebben veranderd kan ik niet meer afsluiten, ubuntu vraagt steeds om  mijn wachtwoord weer in te voerenn
<ringo32> ohw :p
<OerHeks> Hoe krijg je dat voorelkaar? of heeft 1 en ander met elkaar van doen?
<ringo32> je login wachtwoord veranderd?
<OerHeks> Nou, uit administrator groep en niet meer uit je sessie kunnen ..
<OerHeks> open terminal en tiep"id"  en plak de zin eens hier
<car> Iedereen super bedankt voor de reacties ga morgen hier verder naar kijken...
#ubuntu-nl 2013-06-30
<Gert> Goedemorgen allen, wie kan me helpen met het in Ubuntu herkennen van een netwerkschijf? Onder netwerk staat nu alleen "Windows-netwerk" en de netwerkschuif is onvindbaar. Moet ik aparte software installeren? Schijf is verdwenen na herinstallatie.
<Luckiboy> Gert: Staat 'ie niet onder "Windows-netwerk"?
<Luckiboy> Gewoon er op klikken in nautilus.
<Gert> Nee, er komt helemaal niets bovendrijven als ik op windows netwerk klik. Vreemd toch?
<Luckiboy> Ja, een beetje wel.
<Gert> Sinds die herinstallatie is het volledig verdwenen. Misschien nog maar een een keertje alles opschonen dan? Er is wat oude troep achter gebleven denk ik.
<Luckiboy> Misschien heb je samba niet geïnstalleerd?
<Gert> Daarin niets gewijzigd. Volgens mij wil er iets niet mounten.
<Gert> Foutmelding: Kan de locatie niet aankoppelen, Kon lijst van gedeelde mappen niet van server opvragen
<Luckiboy> Heb je je netwerkschijf wel goed ingesteld of zo?
<Luckiboy> (n.b. ik heb er geen ervaring mee)
<Gert> Ja, vanuit windows wel inzichtelijk.
<Gert> Ik ga denk ik maar alles eraf gooien en opnieuw installeren.
<DhrElien> hallo, ik heb Ubuntu 12.4 geinstalleerd op een / partitie; mijn data staat op een andere partitie (/home). hoe kan ik mijn nieuwe installatie wijs maken dat mijn data op een andere partitie staat?
<DhrElien> hallo, ik heb Ubuntu 12.4 geinstalleerd op een / partitie; mijn data staat op een andere partitie (/home). hoe kan ik mijn nieuwe installatie wijs maken dat mijn data op een andere partitie staat?
<car> goedemiddag, ik heb een probleem ik heb per ongeluk in de gebruikersaccounts beheerder veranderd in standaard, hoe kan ik dit terug draaien?
<DhrElien> hallo, ik heb Ubuntu 12.4 geinstalleerd op een / partitie; mijn data staat op een andere partitie (/home). hoe kan ik mijn nieuwe installatie wijs maken dat mijn data op een andere partitie staat?
<commandoline> DhrElien: je kan volgens mij bij handmatig partitioneren die schijf aankoppelen als /home (wel opletten dat er geen vinkje bij 'formatteren' staat, en eerst een backup maken).
<DhrElien> dat weet ik, maar ik heb dit niet gedaan, en mijn ubuntu 12.4 is nu goed geinstalleerd. ik zou nu (met een wekrende ubuntu versie) nog mijn /home willen aanpassen
<commandoline> ah. Je zou de partitie dan in je fstab-bestand kunnen toevoegen. Ik weet alleen niet zeker of 'ie dan goed wordt gelinkt aan je gebruikersaccount.
<commandoline> http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html
<commandoline> iig zorgen voor een backup dus.
<lord4163> Wat is dit nou weer? Ik probeer Ubuntu in VB te installeren, krijg ik low graphics mode
<lord4163> Nog nooit gehad
<lord4163> of eigenlijk wel, even updates installeren
<lord4163> en gefixt
<Fermata> Dat helpt.
<lord4163> Mag ik vragen waarom het commando free -m corrupt is? Hij geeft aan dat ik 5GB in gebruik heb en gnome-system-monitor zegt 2GB
<Danny> hallo
<Danny> kan iemand mij helpen
<Danny> met ubuntu
<lordievader> Goede avond.
<FOAD> Hoi lordievader.
<lordievader> Hey FOAD, hoe is het ermee?
<FOAD> Excellent, en daar?
<lordievader> Hier gaat het ook goed :)
#ubuntu-nl 2014-06-23
<Dirk_> Hallo
<trijntje> hey Dirk_
<Dirk_> Ik heb een vraag weet iemand hoe je openldap kunt koppelen met active directory?
<Dirk_> Is hiervoor een goede tool? ik heb al 6 uur lopen zoeken maar niets wijst op een goede synchronisatie
<izzi> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ActiveDirectoryHowto had je deze al gevonden?
<Dirk_> Bedankt ik zal het even doorlezen
<Dirk_> Ik zoek eigenlijk iets meer richting een synchronisatie
<izzi> ah okay
<izzi> http://lsc-project.org/wiki/
<izzi> en dan deze pagina http://lsc-project.org/wiki/documentation/howto/activedirectory
<Dirk_> Dit zijn idd goede sites, hierop heb ik al gekeken en geprobeerd uit te voeren.
<Dirk_> Het probleem is dat er een config bestand aangepast moet worden en het onduidelijk hoe en wat er aangepast moet worden.
<Dirk_> eigenlijk zoek wel zoeits
<Dirk_> alleen dan richting een tool of iets dergelijks
<izzi> zeggen je logfiles niks dan?
<izzi> kijk anders nog evne hierna staan voorbeelden van conf files
<izzi> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1846796
<Dirk_> aha
<Dirk_> Dit is volgens mij nuttig
<izzi> Dirk_: hoop dat het je lukt, heb er zelf nog niet echt mee gewerkt, komt bij ons niet zo veel voor!
<Dirk_> Nee het is ook een omslachtig gebeuren
<Dirk_> Bedankt voor de info in ieder geval
<izzi> je zal toch in een stenen vagina vast zitten :) http://www.sueddeutsche.de/panorama/steinerne-vulva-in-tuebingen-heillos-verklemmt-1.2010137
<izzi> schaam schaam
<lordievader> izzi: Is dat niet meer iets voor #ubuntu-nl-offtopic?
<izzi> uh
<izzi> ja kan
<izzi> lordievader: ben een tijdje hier weggeweest, kende de regels niet meer
<lordievader> izzi: Geeft niet, ik dacht ik wijs je er even op ;)
<izzi> :) tnx
<klaas_> wat zijn de verschillen tussen ubuntu en centos met commands en apps
<Fermata> Die vraag komt me bekend voor.
<Fermata> 2014-06-17-22:20:12-!- Landegaard [5f604e81@gateway/web/freenode/ip.95.96.78.129] has joined #ubuntu-nl
<Fermata> 2014-06-17-22:20:57< Landegaard> wat betreft de commands en apps in ubuntu en centOS
<Fermata> Ah ja.
<klaas_> kan want ik vind deze vraag wel belangrijk voor de gebruikers van ubuntu en centos, ik vraag me echt af wat de verschillen zijn
<OerHeks> distrowatch is een mooi antwoord
<OerHeks> met ubuntu ben je rijk, voorgecompileerde pakketten en gratis ontwikkelomgeving.
<klaas_> sorry maar wat betekent distrowatch nou precies
<OerHeks> http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=centos
<OerHeks> http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=ubuntu
<jpjacobs> veel van de pakketten zijn uiteraard voor beide verkrijgbaar, maar 't verschil zit hem meer in hoe het systeem is opgebouwd, hoe het wordt beheerd, welke versies van die programma's er insteken, welke grafische schil ze er rond draaien, ...
<klaas_> Alleen dit?
<jpjacobs> wel, waarschijnlijk nog een hoop, maar dat is wat je er als desktop gebruiker het meest van merkt denk ik
<jpjacobs> Verder denk ik dat debian gebaseerde systemen als ubuntu en Linux mint momenteel de grootste user base hebben, en er dus ook veel voor te vinden is, zowel support als software
<OerHeks> de verschillen zijn gelijk aan redhat vs debian
<klaas_> de vraag is wat betreft de commands en apps (centos en ubuntu), ik wil een nette antwoord, alsjeblieft kunnen jullie mij helpen, wat je net opgenoemd hadden waren de verschillen
<OerHeks> uhh moeten wij de lijst gaan overtiepen, en per stuk kommentaar geven?
<klaas_> geen idee, de vraag is: nu je ook centos geinstalleerd hebt, maakt je een verslagje waarin je 5 verschillen aangeeft. Ook wat betreft de commands en apps
<klaas_> die 5 verschillen heb ik, maar die commands en apps heb ik niet
<OerHeks> knap dat je al 5 verschillen hebt.
<klaas_> siktir lan
<OerHeks> yum vs apt
<OerHeks> selinux vs apparmor
<OerHeks> sudo vs su
<OerHeks> man vs man
<jpjacobs> tsss
<jpjacobs> huiswerk ...
<OerHeks> beter opletten in de les :p
<jpjacobs> :)
<jpjacobs> tijd voor bed hier. Slaapwel
#ubuntu-nl 2014-06-24
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<Paul__> Hallo mensen ,ik wil graag mijn Linux PC koppelen aan een Windows netwerk.In Linux zie ik mijn Windows netwerk maar als ik verbinding wil maken krijg ik een venster met de tekst:'Wachtwoord benodigd voor (windows pc) dan vraagt hij om een Gebruikersnaam ,Domein (WORKGROUP) en Wachtwoord....Welke wachtwoord ik ook instel ik krijg geen verbinding....Gaarne hulp
<lordievader> Paul__: Meestal kun je daar inloggen met een geldig useraccount van die Windows pc.
<Paul__> Hallo Lordievader Helaas lukt dat niet. Wat word precies bedoeld met het wachtwoord? Dat van het Netwerk of mijn Linux hoofdwachtwoord?
<lordievader> Paul__: Het heeft allemaal niks te maken met Linux, het gaat om het Windows account ;)
<Paul__> Nu heb ik een Windows Thuisgroep.....Daar heb ik het wachtwoord van ........Werkt ook niet......
<Paul__> Start ik die Linux PC op in Windows boot dan zie die mijn netwerken direkt en kan ermee werken.Maar wat ik ook probeer in Linux....Hij ziet de netwerken wel maar vraagt om een wachtwoord.ik heb die van Windows thuisgroep geprobeerd...Helaas geen contact
<lordievader> Welke credentials gebruik je als je Windows hebt opgestart, zijn deze hetzelfde als je met Linux probeert te verbinden?
<Paul__> Windows heeft geen wachtwoord verder nodig als ik hem opstart
<Paul__> Ik heb dus slechts een wachtwoord.Die van de Windows thuisgroep
<lordievader> Heb je al eens geprobeerd zonder ww in te loggen?
<Paul__> Ja zonder wachtwoord: dan wordt na een paar sec weer de vraag om wachtwoord weer gesteld
<Mickeytje> #windows
<lordievader> Paul__: Wellicht word het tijd om logs te gaan bekijken, zowel van Linux als van de Windows target.
<Paul__> mm intressant.......Hoe?
<lordievader> Paul__: In Linux /var/log/{auth.log,syslog}. Misschien nog iets smb-related. In Windows, er is ergens een log viewer, moet je even de control panel doorspitten o.i.d.
<Paul2_> FYI Lordievader... ik ben even omgezet naar PAUL2
<lordievader> Dat zie ik ;)
<Paul__> In Linux /var/log/{auth.log,syslog}
<Paul__> sorry ,moest ff
<Paul__> Lordie waar input ik die regel? Ik was hem al aan het plaatsen in de terminal..
<lordievader> Paul__: Dat zijn paden naar log files. Die logfiles kun je lezen met cat, dog, less, tail, head, kate, gedit, etc.
<Paul__> In gedit verschijnt er niets als ik laat zoeken
<lordievader> Zoeken?
<Paul__> ja op locatie
<lordievader> /var/log/{auth.log,syslog} expands to "/var/log/auth.log" and "/var/log/syslog"...
<Paul__> niks gevonden
<lordievader> Hoe bedoel je niks gevonden.
<Paul__> die tekst zie ik........Maargoed ik ga er maar mee leren leven dat mijn Linux geen netwerk heeft
<lordievader> Dat is onzin.
<lordievader> Hoe probeer je de file te bekijken?
<Paul__> heb samba geplaatst en ook al van alles geprobeert......Miss is het wel een router instelling waar Windows makkelijker mee omgaat
<lordievader> Krijg je je smb shares te zien via de command line? http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/SMB-HOWTO-8.html
<Paul__> Als ik naar netwerken ga zie ik Windows Netwerk pictogram
<Paul2_> usr/bin/smbclient -L host Enter paul's password:  Connection to host failed (Error NT_STATUS_UNSUCCESSFUL)
<Paul__> heb je daar wat aan Lordievader?
<lordievader> Paul__: Kun je de output van "nmap -T4 <windows-ip-adres>" pastebinnen (http://paste.ubuntu.com)
<Paul__> mmmmmm die link werkt bij mijn Linux pc niet
<Paul__> wel op deze pc (=windows)
<lordievader> ?
<Paul__> ohw sorry
<Paul__> nu is ie er wel
<Paul__> momentje aub
<Paul__> er verschijnt Download as tekst
<Paul__> er verschijnt Download as tekst nmap -T4 <windows-ip-MIJN ADRES>
<lordievader> Waar zie je dat staan?
<Paul__> Ik zie Poster (laat ik leeg) Syntax (Plant Text) en content (daar vul ik die nmap -T4 <windows-mijnipadres>) in klopt dat?
<lordievader> Bij de content vul je de output die je krijgt van dat commando.
<lordievader> Daarna klik je op post (of upload) en kopieer je de url hierheen.
<Paul__> waar vul je dat commando in?
<lordievader> Paul__: In je terminal, waarschijnlijk moet je nmap nog wel even installeren.
<Paul__> ja maar ik ziet nog op die link en krijg daar geen antwoord
<Paul__> (http://paste.ubuntu.com)
<lordievader> Ik snap je niet meer.
<Paul__> ik klik op die link waar vul ik die "nmap -T4 <windows-ip-adres
<Paul__> in?
<Paul__> Bij Poster?
<Paul__> Content?
<lordievader> Paul__: Dat is een terminal commando, die vul je in je terminal in. Daar krijg je output uit, die output kopieer je naar content in paste.ubuntu.com.
<Paul2_>  nmap -T4 <windows-ip-adres bash: windows-ip-adres: Bestand of map bestaat niet
<lordievader> Paul2_: Daar dien je het ip adres van je Windows bak in te vullen ;)
<Paul__> ga nmap installen
<Paul__> nmap zit er nu op de linux
<Paul2_> nmap -T4 <windows-ip-adres bash: windows-ip-adres: Bestand of map bestaat niet
<Paul__> na install Nmap krijg ik via terminal :nmap -T4 <windows-ip-adres bash: windows-ip-adres: Bestand of map bestaat niet
<Fermata> Je moet daar het ip-adres van de Windowsmachine invullen.
<Fermata> Zonder de vierkante haken.
<Paul__> moet er staan : windows-ip- en dan mijn adres?
<Fermata> Nee.
<Fermata> Enkel het adres.
<Paul__> nmap -t4 <ipadreswindows?
<lordievader> Paul__: Linux is hoofdletter gevoelig: nmap -T4 <ip-windows> <-- daar vul je het ipje van je Windows bak in, iets als: 192.168.1.20
<Paul2_> Starting Nmap 6.40 ( http://nmap.org ) at 2014-06-24 12:55 CEST Note: Host seems down. If it is really up, but blocking our ping probes, try -Pn Nmap done: 1 IP address (0 hosts up) scanned in 2.11 seconds
<Paul__> dit hierboven verschijnt er als ik intyp
<lordievader> Paul__: Doe eens wat hij zegt: nmap -Pn -T4 <ip-windows>
<lordievader> En graag niet de output hier posten maar op http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Paul__> - Pn:opdracht niet gevonden
<Paul__> er versijnt nu een lange lijst
<Paul__> verschijnt sorry
<lordievader> Paul__: Zonder spatie, "nmap -Pn -T4 <ipje>"
<Paul__> moet ik die lijst nu plaatsten in Ubuntu pastebin?
<lordievader> Jup.
<Paul__> er verschijnt een lange lijst wat heeft pastebin precies nodig?
<lordievader> Ik wil alles zien.
<Paul__> hier in de chat>
<Paul__> >
<Paul__> ?
<lordievader> Paul__: Nee via http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<Paul__> Lordi je moet hem nu hebben
<Paul__> (heb wel ff mijn IP adres weggelaten ok?)
<lordievader> Paul__: Nu is overdreven, maar als je wilt dat ik je help wil ik het graag zien.
<lordievader> Paul__: Het interne ip kun je gewoon op het internet plaatsen, heeft niemand wat aan.
<Paul__> zie je de gegevens?
<lordievader> Paul__: Je hebt nog geen link geplaats naar de paste.
<Paul2_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7694617/
<Paul__> Lordie ik neem aan dat je begrijpt dat ik even verder moet.......Is het oke met jou dat ik er later op terugkom?
<lordievader> Hmm, je poorten staan open. Ik hou het erop dat je een verkeerd wachtwoord gebruikt.
<Paul__> heel vreemd dan......want ik heb alleen een thuisgroep wachtwoord voor de rest geen een
<Paul__> ja en natuurlijk een wachtwoord voor Linux
<Paul__> dus alleen een Windows thuigroepwachtwoord en een Linux hoofdwachtwoord........
<lordievader> In de Windows logs staat vast een hint naar de oplossing.
<Paul__> ja oke
<Paul__> maar welke log moet ik dan hebben windows heeft er zo veel ;-)
<lordievader> Geen flauw idee. Ken Windows niet al te best wat dat betreft.
<Paul__> Kijk jammer.....
<Paul__> maargoed evengoed heel fijn dat je met me meedacht
<Paul__> en bedankt voor de acties.....misschien kom er nog eens samen met jou of andere hulp op de oplossing
<lordievader> Workaround, Windows eraf -> Linux + NFS erop :P
<Paul__> Helaas is een netwerkje aanleggen in Linux mij nog nooit gelukt,maargoed ik ben dan ook een nieuwe Linux gebruiker
<Paul__> ja nou ik wilde op mijn hoofd pc ook linux Mint versie 17
<Paul__> maar helaas geen driver voor mijn grafische kaart
<Paul__> die gaf helaas erg ''blurrie'' beeld
<Paul__> probeem scheen vaker voor te komen (grafische kaart driver) dus helaas toch maar weer Wind(ho)o(w)s erop laten staan
<Paul__> anyway: Hartelijk bedankt Lordievader
<lordievader> Paul__: Graag gedaan hoor.
<lordievader> Paul__: Welke grafische kaart heb je eigenijk?
<Paul__> Radeon X1600 serie
<Paul__> tijd van napoleon weet ik
<lordievader> Ah, dat verklaart een hoop.
<lordievader> TIjd voor een upgrade?
<Paul__> nee haha eerder een complete nieuwe pc
<Paul__> voordat de HDD het begeeft
<Paul__> tja en welke besturingsysteem zet ik daar dan op he ;-)
<Paul__> ik moet gaan nu ciao!
<lordievader> Paul__: Kubuntu!
<Heertrap> Goedemiddag
<trijntje> goeden middag Heertrap
<lordievader> o/
#ubuntu-nl 2014-06-25
<exalt> Hello
<exalt> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0zJftAnrSNc <- nixie pixel in trouble
<Guus_> hallo kan iemand mij helpen
<Guus_> ik probeer een harde schijf te mounten waar windows 8 opstaat omdat ik de bestanden er van nodig heb, maar omdat windows niet correct is afgesloten lukt dat zo niet
<jpjacobs> je kan eens met ntfsfix -d proberen
<jpjacobs> (nooit zelf geprobeert, maar lees man ntfsfix eens)
<Guus_> dit helpt niet
<Guus_> chkdsk helpt ook niet verder
<jpjacobs> anders moet je eens van de HD opstarten he
<jpjacobs> mss ntfsck ?
<lordievader> Guus_: Start Win8 op, en sluit deze normaal af.
<Guus_> als dat nou eens zou kunnen, ik heb daar en blue screen
<lordievader> NTFS dingen proberen te fixen vannuit Linux blijf ik eng vinden.
<Guus_> normaal opstarten gaat dus helaas niet meer. zelf een bootable usb herkent hij niet.....wel de unbutu usb
<jpjacobs> vreemd
<jpjacobs> safe boot toestanden?
<lordievader> Heb je laatst hardware gewijzigd?
<jpjacobs> Nu, als je echt wanhoopig bent, ik heb overlaatst ook een HD probleem gehad, en toen nog een deel van de bestanden terug kunnen opvissen met "kernel data recovery" (payware spijtig genoeg)
<Guus_> ik heb geen idee, dit is een laptop van iemand anders die vroeg mij om hulp
<trijntje> Guus_: wat is de exacte melding die je krijgt? Als je alleen bestanden wil recoveren kan je het ook readonly mounten, dan maakt het denk ik niet uit dat windows niet correct is afgesloten
<Guus_> en hoe doe ik dat?
<Guus_> in ieder geval, dat windows niet correct is afgesloten, maar aangezien ik daar niet meer inkom is voor mij ubuntu de enige oplossing
<Guus_> en ik gebruik zelf al jaren geen windows meer
<jpjacobs> had ie zelf geen windows CD of recovery stick?
<lordievader> Guus_: mount -o ro /dev/something /mnt/windows
<lordievader> Guus_: mount -t ntfs -o ro /dev/something /mnt/windows (als je volledig wilt zijn)
<Guus_> only root can do that
<jpjacobs> sudo ervoor plakken
<Guus_> maar dat heb ik al vaker gelezen, hoe krijg ik de rechten
<trijntje> die heb je al, gewoon het wachtwoord van de gebruiker invoerne
 * lordievader werkt teveel met root shells...
<trijntje> foei ;)
<Guus_> ik werk nu met een ubuntu op een usb stick
<trijntje> dan werkt sudo zonder wachtwoord
<Guus_> ik heb ubuntu nog niet naast windows geinstaleerd
<trijntje> nee, dat zou ik ook niet proberen zolang die partitie niet gerepareerd is
<Guus_> we zijn er!!!!
<Guus_> dank u allen
#ubuntu-nl 2014-06-26
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<bogus-> *status clearallchannelbuffers
<peter__> i have a problem and i hope someone can help me out
<Fermata> Wat is het probleem?
<peter__> i try to connect to a gatewayserver but it does not work
<peter__> i also tried wine
<peter__> i get an error saying connections throw gatewayserver are not supported
<peter__> my english is not so good
<peter__> i come from the netherlands
<Fermata> Je mag hier Nederlands spreken :)
<peter__> ok mooi zo
<peter__> ik krijg dus problemen als ik via een gateway server wil inloggen
<peter__> ook met remote desktop via wine word de optie niet ondersteund
<peter__> remmina mist ook het veld om een gateway server in te vullen
<peter__> via windows gaat het gewoon wel goed
<Fermata> Ik zou dat niet weten.
<peter__> ik ben maar aan het zoeken maar kom er niet uit
<peter__> bij geen enkele linux variant werkt het
<peter__> is er ergens een telefoonnummer van een ubuntu heldesk die mij verder zou kunnen helpen weten jullie dit
<Fermata> Er is een Amerikaanse helpdesk, maar die support moet je afkopen.
<peter__> ok jammer
<peter__> ik moet dit implementeren voor een opdrachtgever van mij
<peter__> is er iemand anders die wel eens hiermee iets gedaan heeft
<lordievader> peter__: Wat probeer je eigenlijk te doen?
<bogus-> peter__: ik ben heir ook naar op zoek geweest
<bogus-> maar volgens mij is er nog geen linux client die het kan/snapt
<bogus-> lordievader: wss heeft hij een klant met een loadbalancer/microsoft RDP gateway server
<bogus-> dit is volgens mij sinds een recente versie van windows server
<bogus-> maar nog geen enkele linux client ondersteunt dit op een degelijke manier
<Mickeytje> peter__:
<Mickeytje> je kan via reverse ssh aan de slag
<Mickeytje> maar een opdrachtgever, betekent dat je betaald wordt voor deze klus?
<bogus-> hoezo Mickeytje?
<bogus-> dat je vanaf de rdp sessie naar je lokale machine ssh-ed en via die tunnel connect naar de rdp server?
<Mickeytje> Nou, dan veranderd het.
<Mickeytje> juist
<bogus-> hoezo verandert het?
<Mickeytje> nee of het een betaalde klus is of niet
<bogus-> dan helpen we ineens niet meer?
<Mickeytje> Oh als jij dat wilt, dan is dat prima, maar ik ga dan wel tikken.
<bogus-> :)
<bogus-> lekkere open source community dan
<Mickeytje> dan snap je niet OSS
<bogus-> als hier iemand de kennis heeft die hem verder kan helpen dan is dat toch prima
<Fermata> OSS != gratis, toch.
<bogus-> op een ander moment heeft diegene weer kennis uit de community nodig
<bogus-> zo werkt dat
<bogus-> als je elkaar de hele tijd over en weer rekeningen gaat sturen draag je niet echt bij aan een comminitygevoel
<Mickeytje> onzin
<Mickeytje> Daar gaat het niet om
<Mickeytje> Ik quote "“Vrije software” gaat over vrijheid, niet over prijs. (nvdv: het Engelse “free” kan zowel vrij als gratis betekenen, vandaar de nadruk in deze en andere artikelen op de betekenis van de term " vrij". Dit wordt nog verder bemoeilijkt doordat vrije software meestal ook vrijelijk te verkrijgen is, (bijna-) gratis dus. Maar vrije software slaat dus vooral op vrijheid, niet op gratis). "
<bogus-> dat ben ik met je eens
<bogus-> maar we zijn met zijn alleen een community
<bogus-> *allen
<bogus-> geinige freudiaanse typfout
<Mickeytje> Kijk: als jij een particulier bent met je eigen ding, prima, maar advies voor een opdracht waar het persoon $$$ verdiend
<Mickeytje> waarom zou ik dan mijzelf gratis voor lenen ipv een graantje mee pikken?
<bogus-> zoals ik al zei
<Mickeytje> Ubuntu genereerd keiharde pegels
<bogus-> in andere gevallen haal jij weer gratis info op
<bogus-> voor een professionele opdracht
<Mickeytje> een manpage is totaal wat anders dan direct advies 1 op 1, he
<Mickeytje> maar hey, veel plezier!
<bogus-> oneens
<bogus-> je hebt me nog steeds niet uitgelegd waarom het verhaal anders is als hij het wil gebruiken voor een professioneel iets ipv zijn eigen klooiverhaal thuis, maargoed
<bogus-> behalve eigenlijk afgunst :p
<bheerschop> Via twitter heb ik begrepen dat jullie mensen zoeken die willen bijdragen aan het promoten/ondersteunen van Ubuntu. Bij wie moet ik zijn voor verdere informatie?
<lordievader> bheerschop: Ik denk dat je #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo zoekt.
<bheerschop> Ja, dat denk ik ook. Maar aangezien daar maar weinig mensen online zijn, dacht ik, laat ik het hier vragen..
<bheerschop> Kan ik mijn e-mailadres achterlaten op het mwanzo-kanaal zodat ze contact met mij kunnen opnemen?
<lordievader> Dat moet je niet aan mij vragen ;)
<bheerschop> ok..
#ubuntu-nl 2014-06-27
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<antithesis> In Windows is er een US-variant van de Nederlandse keyboard layout (of misschien andersom). Het houdt in dat alles nog precies is zoals bij Amerikaanse keyboards, maar met aanhalingstekens kan je speciale characters maken, zoals trema's boven de e
<antithesis> Weet iemand hoe ik die kan inschakelen?
<antithesis> Als ik setxkbmap -layout nl doe, krijg ik niet de juiste. Die verschuift namelijk ook een hele hoop andere toetsen
<OerHeks> ik tiep altijd '+ e é "+e ë
<lordievader> antithesis: Je zoekt de compose key ;)
<lordievader> En je kunt natuurlijk ook altijd unicode gaan tikken.
<antithesis> lordievader die vind ik dus onhandig
<antithesis> Hoe werkt dat?
<lordievader> De compose key, of Unicode tikken?
<antithesis> unicode
<antithesis> Nvm da's nog erger
<antithesis> Ja, ik heb toch het liefst het systeem dat windhoos gebruikt
<antithesis> Weet niemand hoe dat moet?
<lordievader> antithesis: Ik heb er een hekel aan, zou dus ook niet weten hoe je het aanzet ;)
<OerHeks> hmm bug 1
<jcfp> antithesis: dat is de "intl" variant van de "us" keyboard layout
<antithesis> jcfp Danke!
<jcfp> staat hier via /etc/default/keyboard als standaard voor het hele systeem ingesteld, dan werkt zelfs het login scherm ermee
<antithesis> Hmpf
<antithesis> It doesn't work with xmodmap :(
<antithesis> Ik heb mijn eigen keyboard layout gemaakt met xmodmap, maar als ik die laad, wordt de intl-variant weer ongedaan gemaakt
#ubuntu-nl 2014-06-28
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<goudvink3991> Hallo is daar iemand??
<Fermata> Hmmhmm.
<goudvink3991> hallo Fermata
<Fermata> Hallo.
<goudvink3991> kan ik je even wat vragen
<Fermata> Ga je gang.
<goudvink3991> ik heb een desktop
<goudvink3991> en op die desktop had ik windows xp
<goudvink3991>  maar nu heb ik windows 7 op mijn tweede harde shijf
<goudvink3991>  en hij heeft zich goed geinstalleerd
<Fermata> Dat is goed.
<goudvink3991> maar bij het instellen zie ik de knop voor aan/uit niet meer???
<Fermata> In Windows?
<lordievader> En nu wil je Win XP vervangen door Ubuntu?
<goudvink3991> nee nee ik hen op de eerste 1Tera windows 7 en op de tweede 1Tera Ubuntu
<goudvink3991> sorry ik heb
<goudvink3991> alles staad goed alleen ik zie geen aan/uit opzie meer en vroeger wel bij mijn XP
<lordievader> Van welk OS zie je die optie niet meer?
<goudvink3991> ik kan die optie met mijn muis niet aan ook al zet ik het scherm anders??
<goudvink3991> o sorry lordievader van de OD 13.10
<goudvink3991> OS
<lordievader> Heeft Unity geen uitknop meer tegenwoordig? (Deze zat altijd in het menu rechts-boven)
<goudvink3991> ja dat klopt wel voorheen bij mijn Windows xp zat hij Rechts boven aan ja maar ik heb alles goed geinstalleerd
<goudvink3991> en ik zie geen button meer voor aan.uit want die kan ik met mijn muis niet aan ookal zet ik het schermanderss
<goudvink3991> ik werk met een 29inch scherm
<goudvink3991> wie weet de oplossing???
<goudvink3991> Hallo is daar nog iemand
<Fermata> Gaat hij nog wel uit als je op de aan.uitknop voorop duwt?
<lordievader> goudvink3991: Heb geduld, als niemand het antwoord weet kun je het later nog eens proberen. Of kijk eens rond op de verschillende fora.
<goudvink3991> ik vind het zeer vreemd eerst was het wel goed toen ik nog XP er op had want daar heb ik 10 jaar mee gedraaid
<goudvink3991> ik heb extra een andere HD genomen zodat ik geen problemen zou krijgen het is ook nooit goed ook
<goudvink3991> OK beste mensen nog een prettige dag verders en bedankt.
<joostvb> doei
<bheerschop> Goedemiddag. Ik heb een vraagje over 'de' webbrowser in Ubuntu 14.04 LTS. Ik zie bij Applications --> Internet een wereldbol met daarachter de tekst Browser staan. Als ik er vervolgens op klik dan lijkt er niks opgestart te worden..Iemand een idee?
<Dombo> Hallo, ik heb een vraag, ik probeer een linux versie  te instateren, maar of ik nu ubuntu, lubuntu of  xubuntu probeer, ik blijr hangen bij het voorbereiden. Iemand een idee wat het probleem kan zijn?
<lordievader> Dombo: Bij het voorbereiden, ik kan mij niet voor de geest halen welke fase dat is. Kun je het iets meer omschrijven?
<Dombo> is het scherm waar je aan moet geven of je updates wil instaleren
<Dombo> of programma's van derden
<lordievader> Dat is een van de eerste stappen, is het niet?
<Dombo> ja
<Dombo> na de taalkeuze
<lordievader> Dombo: Heeft je pc een netwerk verbinding?
<Dombo> ik heb dit nog nooit eerder meegemaak
<Dombo> ja die heeft hij
<Dombo> maar ik moet zeggen, dat het een laptop is van een ander waar windows niet meer op wilde starten.
<lordievader> Dombo: De pc/laptop werkt volledig als je een live-sessie start?
<Dombo> Er is volgens mij ook geen mogelijkheid om de harde schijf te formatere. Ik maak nu gebruik van een usb stick
<lordievader> Dombo: Die stap komt later pas.
<Dombo> niet volledig, want ik kan wine bijv. ook niet instaleren
<Dombo> onder de live sessi
<lordievader> Dat is niet heel gek. Doelde meer op hardware fouten, etc.
<Dombo> ja vrees, dat de harde schijf kapot is
<Dombo> en dat ding is nog geen 18 maanden oud
<Dombo> ik heb wel de bestanden van de harde schijf kunnen redden met ubuntu
<lordievader> Kun je de files nog lezen vanaf de hdd?
<Dombo> dat was mogelijk, maar inmiddels niet meer kan niet meer mounten en weet niet meer hoe ik het gedaan heb
<lordievader> Dombo: Ben je bekend met de terminal?
<Dombo> enigzins
<Dombo> maar ik heb nu lubuntu ben bekend met ubuntu maar zal niet anders zijn toch?
<lordievader> Zou je de output van "sudo parted -l" willen pastebinnen (http://paste.ubuntu.com)
<lordievader> Dombo: De core van alle Ubuntu-flavours is gelijk.
<Dombo> weet jij misschien ook of er iets van een programma is om via een usb een harde schijf te formateren? Ik kan in iedergeval de schijf niet wissen met Dban
<Dombo> en dit notebookje heeft geen dvd rom
<lordievader> Dombo: Ja, maar ik wil graag eerst je paste zien.
<Dombo> is lastig zit nu voor mijn pc
<lordievader> Dombo: Je zei dat die laptop een internet connectie had?
<Dombo> Error: Could not stat device -- no such file or directory
<lordievader> Dombo: Dat is wat parted geeft?
<Dombo> ja
<lordievader> Hmm, klinkt niet goed idd.
<Dombo> denk dat de harde schijf kapot is
<Dombo> maar weet jij iets om de harde schijf via aan usb te formateren?
<Dombo> ding herkend ook geen usb met een windows versie namelijk
<lordievader> Als deze echt dood is kun je hem niet meer formateren.
<Dombo> ik wil het toch graag proberen als laatste redmiddel
<lordievader> Dombo: Om dingen te formateren moet je schijf nog reageren als deze dood is kan hij niet worden geformatteerd.
<Dombo> dat moet hij toch nog doen, als ik de bestander er af heb kunnen halen of ben ik echt gek?
<lordievader> Dombo: Als parted de drive niet kan lezen kan hij hem al helemaal niet herpartitioneren.
<Dombo> moet de drive niet gemount zijn dan?
<lordievader> Nee.
<Dombo> Okay bedankt voor jou tijd en info. Dan denk ik, dat ik het maar op ga geven. Wel bijzonder dan en een geluk voor de eigenaar, dat ik toch nog de bestanden heb kunnen redden
<lordievader> Dat zeker.
<Dombo> Kan ze nog verder met haar studie
<Dombo> nogmaals bedankt
<lordievader> Geen probleem ;)
<le> ik heb op een netbookje Xubuntu geinstalleerd. Nu probeer ik hier crashplan op te installeren. het installatieproces van crashplan heb ik succesvol doorlopen wanneer ik de crashplandesktop applicatie wil opstarten krijg ik het scherm waarop ik moet aangeven met welk programma de applicatie gestart moet worden.  Er wordt geen aanbevolen programma weergegeven. Wat moet ik doen om crashplan werkend te krijgen?  alvast bedankt
<le> kan  iemand mij hier mee helpen?
<lordievader> le: Wat krijg je als je in een terminal 'whereis crashplan' intikt?
<le> crashplan:
<le> gebruikersnaam@naampc:~s
<lordievader> le: Mag ik de guide eens zien?
<le> http://www.unixmen.com/install-crashplan-backup-tool-in-linux/
<le> dit bedoel je?
<lordievader> Wat gebeurd er als je "/usr/local/bin/CrashPlanDesktop" uitvoert vanuit een terminal?
<lordievader> le: ^
<le> niet beschikbaar
<le> maar als ik vanuit de filestructuur naar de crashplandekstop ga staat die in: /home/gebruikersnaam/usr/Crashplandekstop
<lordievader> Dan heb je iets fout gedaan tijdens de installatie, als ik dat zo lees.
<le> ok
<le> opnieuw installeren dus? of moet ik daarvoor nog iets anders doen
<lordievader> Deze install deinstalleren lijkt mij.
<le> ok e ik ga het proberen
<le> bedankt
<Joey_> is dit een hulpchat?
<OerHeks> awel
#ubuntu-nl 2014-06-29
<Ubontor> Morge
<joostvb> mogge
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<michiel81> Hallo?
<michiel81> Ik zoek hulp met mijn D525 systeem en touuch screen, ik heb de touch in zekere mate aan de praat gekregen maar krijg hem met geen mogelijkheid gecalibreerd
<jpjacobs> Geen ervaring mee, maar misschien helpt dit je: http://www.thefanclub.co.za/how-to/how-ubuntu-1204-touchscreen-calibration
<michiel81> Ja die ben ik al tegen gekomen, helaas werkt dat alleen met touch controllers die 'herkend' worden
<michiel81> Via een omweg heb ik de dev/ven id's 1bfd/3050 toegevoegd via modprobe usbhid
<michiel81> ik heb wel touch, maar ik krijg hem niet gecalibreerd
<michiel81> Klikken werkt, maar bewegen werkt niet.
<OerHeks> probeer het engelse kanaal, #ubuntu-touch
<michiel81> Dank je zal daar even kijken.
#ubuntu-nl 2015-06-22
<mandje> ik ben benieuwd naar wat je ziet in alsamixer UI in terminal met werkend geluid uit pc speakers. is daar onder de kolom 'speakers' 00 te zien en bij 's/pdif' juist niet?
<mandje> omdat bij mij het geluid dus niet meer werkt. vandaar de vraag wat je ziet als het wel werkt.
<markdark> Heb hier een 2de monitor (via VGA :S) aangesloten. De resolutie op 2de monitor is niet echt super. Als ik die wil aanpassen via settings -> displays, dan krijg ik een doorzichtig scherm te zien met de tekst "Could not get screen information". Iemand een idee hoe ik de resolutie goed krijg op 2de monitor? Ik draai 15.04
<markdark> bij additionele drivers staat nu NVIDIA GM108M: Using X.Org X server
<markdark> En er staat een Unknown: Unknown tussen bij additionele drivers
<markdark> hier ook een output van 'sudo lshw -C video': http://paste.ubuntu.com/11755285/
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<mauro_> wie kan mij helpen?
<OerHeks> hallo mauro_, met wat?
<mauro_> ik heb ubuntu 12.04 en nu heb ik in het softwarecentrum een download die blijft hangen daardoor kan ik ook geen andere updates downloaden en verwijderen gaat ook niet
<OerHeks> download blijft hangen, wat probeer je te installeren ? restricted extra's vraagt tussendoor om een UELA, die verdwijnt soms achter het softwarecenter venster
<OerHeks> alt tab haalt hem dan naar voren
<mauro_> het is en blijft bezig met zoeken ,al weken lang
<OerHeks> breek het af, en probeer opnieuw?
<mauro_> doe ik dagelijks al opnieuw openen
<OerHeks> open terminal: ctrl alt T >  sudo apt-get install -f
<OerHeks> en zie wat er dan gebeurt?
<mauro_> hulpbron is tijdelijk onbeschikbaar en kan de beheersmap niet vergrenden of er een ander proces loopt
<OerHeks> sluit software center als je met terminal verder gaat, je kan maar 1 lijn openen naar de servers
<mauro_> hetzelfde verhaal
<OerHeks> :-( vreemd
<lordievader> ps aux|grep dpkg
<mauro_> vertel mij wat , ben zo al weken bezig
<lordievader> Geeft dat iets terug?
<mauro_> uro@mauro-NM789AA-ABH-CQ5012NL:~$ ps aux|grep dpkg root      2498  0.0  0.2  14488  5916 pts/1    SNs+ Jun21   0:00 /usr/bin/dpkg --status-fd 14 --configure -a --force-confdef --force-confold root      2500  0.0  0.0   4400   612 pts/1    SN+  Jun21   0:00 /bin/sh /var/lib/dpkg/info/nautilus-dropbox.postinst configure  mauro     7658  0.0  0.0  13624   892 pts/3    S+   13:51   0:00 grep --color=auto dpkg
<lordievader> There you go ;)
<mauro_> huh?
<OerHeks> sinds 21 juni /usr/bin/dpkg --status-fd 14 --configure -a --force-confdef --force-confold
<OerHeks> reboot eens, en start updates opnieuw?
<mauro_> niet all updates kunnen worden geinstaleerd dus een gedeeltelijke update,dan....kon geen exclusieve blokkering verkrijgen en dat er al iets anders loopt....
<lordievader> Dpkg draait nog, die heeft de lock.
<mauro_> apt-get of aptitude
<lordievader> mauro_: Schiet eerst dpkg af.
<lordievader> Daarna een 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a'.
<mauro_> en hoe ga ik dat doen ?
<lordievader> mauro_: sudo killall dpkg
<lordievader> Dan een 'ps aux|grep dpkg' om te kijken of het nog draait.
<mauro_> mauro@mauro-NM789AA-ABH-CQ5012NL:~$ sudo killall dpkg [sudo] password for mauro:  dpkg: geen proces gevonden
<mauro_> auro@mauro-NM789AA-ABH-CQ5012NL:~$ ps aux|grep dpkg mauro     7848  0.0  0.0  13620   892 pts/1    S+   14:12   0:00 grep --color=auto dpkg
<lordievader> mauro_: Prima, sudo dpkg --configure -a
<mauro_> ok dat is gelukt maar...bij het gedeeltelijke updaten krijg ik weer dat er nog iets anders geopend is enz...
<mauro_> apt-get of aptitude is actief
<SCHAAP137> misschien software center sluiten
<lordievader> mauro_: De dpkg --configure is gelukt zonder errors?
<mauro_> mauro@mauro-NM789AA-ABH-CQ5012NL:~$ sudo dpkg --configure -a [sudo] password for mauro:  Instellen van nautilus-dropbox (0.7.1-2) ...
<mauro_> is 100%
<lordievader> Krijg je je promt terug?
<mauro_> nee
<lordievader> Dan is dpkg nog niet klaar, laat hem lekker even ratelen.
<mauro_> software centrum is gesloten
<mauro_> Downloading Dropbox... 100%sudo dpkg --configure -afiles online. Want to learn more? Head to http://www.dropbox.com/
<lordievader> Je hoeft niet alle output te vermelden, alleen als het stuk gaat ;)
<mauro_> kee , wacht ik het af tot mijn prompt terug is
<mandje> is /home op eigen partitie nog altijd aan te raden?
<OerHeks> Ik vind het geniaal, ja.
<mandje> stel dan je overgaat op btrfs en zo.
<mandje> *dat
<OerHeks> ook om LVM
<OerHeks> om-op
<OerHeks> *hips* sorrie, komt door die vette moorkop die ik net op heb
<mandje> weer feest in huize OerHeks vandaag. haringen, moorkoppen.
<OerHeks> gelukkig weet je niet waar me huisje staat :-P
<mandje> leeft er maar op los jij.
<Maikel> mandje ja. partities apart is meestal beter
<Maikel> dit, omdat dan niet je hele system crashed
<Maikel> op het werk defineren we standaard 5 partities per vm en soms zelfs meer nagelang de complexiteit  van de vm
<Maikel> thuis defineer ik vaak /home los van /
<Maikel> en op server gebied / /var
<OerHeks> met ontwikkeling kan /opt op een part ook handig zijn
<Maikel> mja zo ken ik er nog wel een paar die wss niet echt generiek zijn
<Maikel> zoals /var/lib/mysql
<JanC> /srv en/of /home lijkt me wat je afzonderlijk wil op een server?  :)
<Maikel> tenzij dev'ers daar rond kloten
#ubuntu-nl 2015-06-23
<mauro_> dpkg is nog niet uitgerateld na 23 uur !
<lordievader> mauro_: Wat was het laatste waar die mee bezig was?
<mauro_> het downloaden van dropbox als ik de terminal wil sluiten waarschuwt het dat het nog niet klaar is
<lordievader> Pff, is de dropbox package stuk?
<mauro_> van mij mag die hele dropbox ook wel weg maar dat lukt dus niet
<OerHeks> schuilt er een UELA vraag venster onder de update window?
<lordievader> mauro_: sudo dpkg -P dropbox
<mauro_> dpkg: error: dpkg status database is locked by another process
<lordievader> mauro_: Kill dpkg eerst ;)
<mauro_> dpkg: waarschuwing: there's no installed package matching dropbox
<lordievader> Niet? Wat is de output van 'dpkg -l|grep dropbox'?
<mauro_> iF  nautilus-dropbox                           0.7.1-2                             Dropbox integration for Nautilus
<lordievader> Mieter die eraf ;) 'sudo dpkg -P nautilus-dropbox'
<mauro_> ok done
<lordievader> Wat geeft 'sudo apt-get install -f' (hint output via http://paste.ubuntu.com)
<mauro_> 0 opgewaardeerd 0 geinstaleerd enz....
<lordievader> Mooi zo: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<mauro_> beide gedaan en afgerond
<lordievader> mauro_: Cool, dan ben je weer up to date.
<mauro_> eindelijk weer pfff thnx a lot , en nog ff iets anders he...ik heb ook al meerdere malen versie 14.04 willen instaleren maar onderweg blijft het steeds weer hangen op verschillende momente !
<lordievader> Hmm, zou je smartmontools willen installeren.
<mauro_> ok als dat de oplossing is
<lordievader> mauro_: Nee, ik wil wat controleren ;)
<lordievader> mauro_: Zou je de output van 'sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda' willen pastebinnen (http://paste.ubuntu.com)
<mauro_> opdracht niet gevonden staat er
<lordievader> Dan heb je smartmontools niet geinstalleerd.
<mauro_> ok done
<lordievader> mauro_: Zou je de output van 'sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda' willen pastebinnen (http://paste.ubuntu.com)
<mauro_> had ik al gedaan toch ?
<lordievader> Ik zie geen paste ;)
<lordievader> Zou je een linkje daar naar toe hier willen plaatsen?
<mauro__> firefox gecrasht hoop dat het gelukt is ?
<lordievader> Nope.
<mauro__> nu dan toch wel?
<lordievader> Ik zie nog geen link.
<lordievader> mauro__: Waar ben je precies mee bezig?
<mauro__> heb het gecopieerd en in de bin gezet en gepaste
<lordievader> Oke, dan wil ik graag de link naar die paste.
<mauro__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11761838/
<lordievader> Je disk ziet er nog prima uit :)
<mauro__> ok maar waarom crasht de insalatie dan telkens op verschillende momenten?
<lordievader> Dat is een goeie vraag, zonder verdere informatie kan het van alles zijn.
<mauro__> oow ok,anders blijf ik toch fijn met mijn 12.04 die weer in orde is nogmaals thnx voor de service
<lordievader> Je kunt je huidige install ook upgraden naar Trusty.
<mauro__> ok,heb je daar een link van?
<lordievader> mauro__: sudo do-release-upgrade
<lordievader> Neem er wel de tijd voor ;)
<mauro__> ok dan word het een later tijdstip
<nikio_> hoi
<nikio_> wat is een goed nederlands irc kanaal? ik ben op zoek naar advies over een goed webhosting service in Nederland
<Sling> nikio_: geen idee of er een irc kanaal is specifiek voor de NL hostingmarkt
<Sling> waarom in NL en niet globaal kijken?
<nikio_> Sling, server in Nederland, betere netwerken.
<lordievader> *voor Nederland ;)
<Sling> ligt eraan wat je publiek is inderdaad, of dat betere netwerken zijn :)_
<nikio_> ik neem een VPS by OVH.nll
<lordievader> Specs?
<Maikel> 512mb met 2gb aan hdd
<Maikel> als het kapot gaat...
<nikio_> lordievader, https://www.ovh.nl/vps/vps-classic.xml
<nikio_> Maikel niet 512
<SCHAAP137> kheb een VPS bij TransIP
<SCHAAP137> goed platform
<nikio_> SCHAAP137, had ik ook overwogen. Mijn enigste zorgen is nu dat als ik OVH neem de SEO een beetje slechter is omdat het geen Nederlandse IP is. En de website is voor Nederland.
<nikio_> het IP is noord Frankrijk
<nikio_> toch best dichtbij
<SCHAAP137> ach, SEO heeft weinig met IP-adressen te maken
<SCHAAP137> dat zou geen issue moeten vormen vanuit SEO-perspectief
<SCHAAP137> als je er gewoon een .nl domein aanhangt
<SCHAAP137> als het geen shared hosting is, en je de reverse DNS voor dat Franse IP ook gewoon kunt laten verwijzen naar het .nl domein, zou er niets aan de hand moeten zijn
<SCHAAP137> is dat echt zo, nikio_, dat de geografische ligging van het IP-adres van invloed is op SEO? Ik kan me dat niet goed voorstellen
<SCHAAP137> kben geen SEO expert, maar heb wel vrienden die zich er heel veel mee bezig houden, en dit heb ik nog niet eerder gehoord
<nikio_> SCHAAP137, kijk zelf maar: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=keIzr3eWK8I
<nikio_> het is wel ui 2009
<nikio_> uit
<Maikel> hmm lijkt mij vrij sterk nikio_
<SCHAAP137> ik vraag het ff na
<lordievader> nikio_: Welke classic class?
<nikio_> Maikel, het was de waarheid in 2009, aangezien die video van Google zelf komt : ]
<nikio_> lordievader, voorlopig de goedkoopste, omdat we nog geen klanten hebben
<lordievader> Dat is vreemd, ze draaien OpenVZ maar ze hebben het wel over KVM.
<lordievader> Of is dat de andere KVM?
<SCHAAP137> heb het even nagevraagd nikio_
<SCHAAP137> geografische ligging is niet zo belangrijk, maar laadtijden wel
<nikio_> weet ik niet lordievader
<SCHAAP137> zolang het .nl is, en de website ook snel laadt voor een bezoeker uit .nl, en je andere zaken goed afgesteld hebt, maakt de geografische ligging niets uit
<nikio_> SCHAAP137, ik denk dat de laadtijden uit N Frankrijk wel goed zitten
<SCHAAP137> die maat van me geeft aan prima te ranken voor NL sites, vanaf Franse IP's
<SCHAAP137> dus met goede laadtijden is het een non-issue
<SCHAAP137> idd, vanuit Roubaix zit dat wel goed sowieso
<SCHAAP137> OVH zit in Roubaix toch?
<SCHAAP137> juist ja
<nikio_> ja
<nikio_> ook
<nikio_> thx
#ubuntu-nl 2015-06-24
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<Rambo1990> goedenavond samen
<OerHeks> Hallo Rambo1990
<lordievader> o/
<Rambo1990> ik probeer ubuntu te installeren op een usb drive maar ik krijg deze niet werkend. De VMBox hangt zich telkens op
<Rambo1990> iemand enig idee hoe ik ubuntu wel werkend kan krijgen?
<lordievader> VMbox? Gebruik gewoon Unetbootin.
<Rambo1990> Ik ben een beginner wat betreft ubuntu (op het werk gebruiken ze het)
<Rambo1990> is deze ook op te starten zonder de laptop opnieuw op te starten?
<lordievader> Nee.
<lordievader> Tenzij je je usbstick een vm in propt.
<Rambo1990> heem dan moet ik even kijken. Ik krijg zelf namelijk niet de bios zomaar geopent tijdens het opstarten :(
#ubuntu-nl 2015-06-26
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<bartje> hallo
<lordievader> o/
<bartje> ik heb hier een vervelend probleem, maar ik weet niet goed hoe ik de oorzaak ervan moet zoeken.
<lordievader> Wat is het probleem?
<bartje> de software lijkt regelmatig vast te lopen voor een tijdje  waarna het dan weer gewoon verder doet alsof er niets gebeurd is.
<bartje> de 'gui' reageert toch niet meer, ik weet niet wat er in de achtergrond gebeurt natuurlijk
<lordievader> bartje: Draai 'vmstat 1' eens in een terminal en let op de io wait column.
<bartje> lordievader: de eerste zegt bi:51 bo:64 de rijen die volgen zijn 0 tot nu toe
<bartje> ah, nee de bo-kolom  verandert soms in 12, 24, 40
<lordievader> Je bent geintreseerd in de 'wa' column.
<lordievader> Buffer in en out maakt niet zo heel veel uit.
<bartje> ok, 96, 97
<lordievader> Is dat 'wa'?
<bartje> yep
<lordievader> Niet de 'id' die ernaast staat? (hij wil nog wel eens verspringen).
<bartje> id zegt 1
<lordievader> bartje: Zou je een stukje van de output willen pastebinnen (http://paste.ubuntu.com)
<bartje> ok, of, de uitlijning is niet goed denk ik :-)
<lordievader> Dat bedoel ik ;)
<bartje> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11778086/
<lordievader> Ja, die is gewoon idle. Maargoed zie je hetzelfde als je de 'freezes' krijgt?
<bartje> dan zal ik even moeten wachten tot ik er één heb
<bartje> net nu gebeurt er natuurlijk niets... typisch
<bartje> de wa kolom is wel al versprongen naar 92, 93 wanneer ik pitivi opende en video wilde laden uit het netwerk.
<exalt> Hallo, iemand een idee hoe ik tegenwoordig in vim een .spl file kan genereren dmv myspell en het commando mkspell?
<lordievader> bartje: Hmm, dat is niet echt best.
<lordievader> Dat ie omhoog gaat oke, maar naar ~90% springt...
<exalt> volgens de online documentatie zou ik mkspell ~/.vim/spell/nl /usr/share/myspell/nl_NL moeten doen, maar die map bestaat bij mij niet (myspell-nl) is wel geinstalleerd.
<bartje> lordievader: wil dit zeggen dat het aan de harde schijf ligt?
<lordievader> bartje: Wat voor een hardeschijf is het?
<lordievader> Of beter: sudo hdparm -tT /dev/sda
<bartje> een gewone sata schijf, vraag me niet meer naar het merk :-), heeft wel al een leeftijd
<bartje> /dev/sda:
<bartje>  Timing cached reads:   21870 MB in  2.00 seconds = 10947.83 MB/sec
<bartje>  Timing buffered disk reads: 202 MB in  3.01 seconds =  67.14 MB/sec
<bartje> kijk, 250 GB schijf, was ik blijkbaar vergeten
<lordievader> Hmm, should be okay.
<bartje> ik kijk nu eens in sdc, dat is de schijf waar \home op staat
<bartje> cached reads: 2MB in 2.02 seconds = 1011
<bartje> *1011.43 kB/sec
<bartje> Timing buffered disk reads:  44 MB in  3.01 seconds =  14.64 MB/sec
<bartje> een heel ander resultaat
<lordievader> Oeh. Hoe kan die zo laag zijn?
<bartje> misschien een defect, of een kabel die niet goed zit? Gelukkig heb ik een backup
<lordievader> bartje: Zou je smartmontools even willen installeren?
<bartje> ok
<bartje> 'done' :-)
<lordievader> bartje: Wat is de output van 'sudo smartctl -a /dev/sdc' (graag via http://paste.ubuntu.com)
<bartje> ok, voila, nu vertraagt heel de boel. Ik heb wel -s on moeten toevoegen omdat smart disabled was
<lordievader> Het zou mij niet verbazen als dat ding aan het eind van zijn latijn is.
<bartje> het ziet er inderdaad niet goed uit : http://paste.ubuntu.com/11778402/
<lordievader> Die is heel erg stuk.
<lordievader> Als je nog geen back up hebt: MAAK DIE NU.
<lordievader> Dat ding is niet meer te gebruiken.
<bartje> ok, daar ligt het dus aan, nieuwe schijf kopen is dus de boodschap
<bartje> backup is er al, 2 zelfs
<bartje> bedankt voor de hulp in elk geval :-) , ik ga dat hier noteren, hoe we dat hebben gevonden
<lordievader> Of sda gebruiken voor wat er op sdc staat.
<bartje> sda is niet groot genoeg
<lordievader> Smart data is altijd goed om in de gaten te houden.
<bartje> blijkbaar :-)
<lordievader> Oh, en koop in het vervolg geen Seagate ;)
<bartje> ah, een slechte reputatie dus.
<lordievader> Ja.
<SCHAAP137> kdraai een Toshiba hierzo
<lordievader> bartje: https://www.backblaze.com/blog/best-hard-drive-q4-2014/
<lordievader> en https://www.backblaze.com/blog/best-hard-drive/
<bartje> wow, veel info... :-) tot nu toe heb ik me beperkt tot 500GB schijven, omdat ik er altijd minsten twee moet kopen, één voor de backup, dus als ik nu een schijf van 2TB koop moet ik ook een nieuwe backup schijf kopen van 2TB... *zucht
<lordievader> Je hoeft niet alles te back uppen.
<bartje> ik zal gaan voor een 1TB :-) dan heb ik nog genoeg over
<bartje> ik ben ermee vandoor, nogmaals bedankt :-)
<Laetitia> Ik probeer al een aantal dagen de updates te installeren en dat gaat steeds fout.
<lotuspsychje> Laetitia: wat gaat er precies fout?
<Laetitia> installArchives() failed: (Reading database ...  (Reading database ... 5%% (Reading database ... 10%% (Reading database ... 15%% (Reading database ... 20%% (Reading database ... 25%% (Reading database ... 30%% (Reading database ... 35%% (Reading database ... 40%% (Reading database ... 45%% (Reading database ... 50%% (Reading database ... 55%% (Reading database ... 60%% (Reading database ... 65%% (Reading database ... 70%% (Readin
<lordievader> Laetitia: Zou je in het vervolg http://paste.ubuntu.com willen gebruiken voor console output?
<Laetitia> unrecoverable fatal error, aborting:  reading files list for package 'linux-headers-3.2.0-39-generic': Input/output error Error in function:
<lordievader> Dat klinkt alsof je een stukke disk hebt.
<Laetitia> Is goed, ik ben niet zo bekend met dit. Heb Ubuntu nu 2 jaar en bevalt goed, maar dit kan ik niet oplossen. Enig idee?
<lordievader> Laetitia: Wat krijg je als je 'sudo apt-get install smartmontools' uitvoert?
<Laetitia> Hoe doe ik dat precies?
<lordievader> Laetitia: Weet je hoe je een terminal opent?
<Laetitia> Geen flauw idee
<lordievader> Laetitia: Gebruik je Unity? If so: ctrl + alt + t
<Laetitia> Inderdaad, gelukt
<lordievader> Laetitia: Voer dan het bovenstaande commando uit.
<Laetitia> heb ik al gedaan, vraagt nu om password, geen idee wat dat moet zijn. Niet mijn password voor de uploads kennelijk
<Laetitia> Ha gaat nu wel goed
<lordievader> Gewoon je user password ;)
<Laetitia> Klopt, nu heleboel tekst en aanwijzingen, lijkt goed te gaan. Weer wat geleerd!
<lordievader> Ach, we zijn er nog niet ;)
<Laetitia> Klopt weer die onherstelbare fatale fout
<lordievader> Hmm... smartmontools is niet geinstalleerd?
<Laetitia> Geen idee, bij het inlezen van de database na 95% fout
<Laetitia> als laatste regel staat er E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<lordievader> In het beste geval is alleen je database corrupt
<Laetitia> Ik heb een paar weken geleden getracht om onze brother laser printer te instaleren en heb daarvoor wat software geladen. Kan dat er beter afgooien lijkt me, verstoort misschien
<lordievader> Laetitia: sudo dpkg --clear-avail && sudo apt-get update
<Laetitia> De printer wil trouwens nog steeds niet. Ook niet met de andere Ubunte computer.
<Laetitia> uitgevoerd, opdracht niet gevonden zegt ie
<lordievader> Welke opdracht?
<Laetitia> sudo dpkg --clear enz. had paar tekens vergeten, is nu wel gelukt
<lordievader> Oke, de apt-get update ook?
<Laetitia> Nee blijft zelfde error code
<lordievader> Laetitia: Zou je de volledige error willen pastebinnen: http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Laetitia> Wil je de gehele tekst zien? dan kopieer ik die even naar paste.ubuntu.com
<Laetitia> ja dus
<Laetitia> Kun je er nu iets van zien?
<lordievader> Laetitia: Je hebt nog geen link gepost.
<Laetitia> Paste from Laetitia at Fri, 26 Jun 2015 17:33:54 +0000 staat erboven, moet ik verder nog iets doen?
<Laetitia> of heb je dit nodig? http://paste.ubuntu.com/11779631/
<lordievader> Ja ;)
<lordievader> Hoe vol is je harde schijf?
<Laetitia> Zal even kijken,
<Laetitia> waar vind ik dat ook al weer?
<Laetitia> Zie het niet bij systeeminstelingen, maar dat zou het probleem wel eens kunnen zijn. Zal even wat gaan verplaatsen naar externe harde schijf, vooral fotobestanden, die tikken lekker aan.
<lordievader> Laetitia: In je terminal: df -h
<Laetitia> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11779806/
<lordievader> Hmm, dat is het dus ook niet.
<lordievader> Je zou [1] kunnen proberen: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1265373&p=7943852#post7943852
<OerHeks> lijsen wegdoen en opnieuw laden? sudo rm -rf /var/lib/apt/lists/* && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<OerHeks> *lijsten
<Laetitia> 28,9 MB opgehaald in 22s (1264 kB/s)                                            Pakketlijsten worden ingelezen... Fout! E: Kon het bestand /var/lib/dpkg/status niet openen - open (2: Bestand of map bestaat niet) E: De pakketlijsten of het statusbestand konden of niet ontleed, of niet geopend worden.
<Laetitia> Het begint een beetje op nieuw Grieks te lijken, ik heb de link naar ubuntuforums ook geprobeerd en de codes in de terminal ingevoerd.
<Laetitia> Ik zal het hele zootje even in een nieuwe paste.ubuntu zetten
<OerHeks> je hebt toch niet softwarecenter/synaptic open samen met terminal?
<OerHeks> je kan maar 1 service tegelijk gebruiken
<Laetitia> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11779923/
<lordievader> Heb je ook 'sudo cp /var/lib/dpkg/status-old /var/lib/dpkg/status' uitgevoert?
<Laetitia> Ik heb op de computer openstaan een tekstverwerker, 2 schermen  inhoud, de terminal en in Firefox: outlook, onedrive, agenda, live chat, pastebin, apt-get input
<Laetitia> 'sudo cp /var/lib/dpkg/status-old /var/lib/dpkg/status' doet verder niets
<lordievader> Hoe bedoel je? Geen output? Dat is prima.
<Laetitia> Mooi, het gaat mijn begrip allang te boven. Ik heb inmiddels wel flink wat opgeruimd van de harde schijf gehaald en prullenbak geleegd.
#ubuntu-nl 2015-06-28
<sebas_> hello
<lordievader> o/
<sebas_> how remove vsftpd form my server?
<lordievader> sebas_: This is the Dutch support channel, for the English one see #ubuntu. To answer your question, use apt-get.
<sebas_> fijn me engels is niet al te goed :)
<sebas_> ik zit het me het volgende probleem dat ik vsftpd wil verwijderen van me server
<lordievader> sebas_: Gebruik apt-get ;)
<sebas_> check gelukt
#ubuntu-nl 2016-06-27
<pvh> goedemorgen, iemand hier ervaringen met Postfix autoresponders?
#ubuntu-nl 2016-06-29
<OeleGeirnaert> Hallo!
<OeleGeirnaert> Iemand ervaring met lubuntu & PXE?
<systeem> OeleGeirnaert: nee, hoezo?
<Wobbo> Hoi! Weet iemand hoe ik via de terminal een keyboard knop kan indrukken?
<Wobbo> Ik wil via de terminal min of meer fake een programma via de terminal een knop indrukken.
<systeem> mss eens xmodmap checken
<Wobbo> Ik wil dit via de toetsenbord > sneltoets > aangepaste...
<Wobbo> Ik geloof dat ik het via dat kan doen.
<Wobbo> Via xmodmap moet ik, geloof ik, een betand maken met extra opdrachten.
<Wobbo> Het moet zoiet dat als ik een "0" nautilus start.
<Wobbo> Nou eigenlijk meer dat als ik shift+) word er "0" ingedrukt.
<lordievader> Wobbo: xdotool kun je daarvoor gebruiken.
<asfyxia> ubuntu-nl-raad
<Wobbo> Ok, ga ik dat zo proberen. Bedankt.
<Wobbo> Ok dat command werkt prima, alleen, hoe krijg ik [num insert] key?
#ubuntu-nl 2016-06-30
<Wobbo> Goede morgen. Ik gebruik xdotool. Het is om een knop een andere knop de te gebruiken. Maar als ik de opdracht start zal het programma je op hetzelfde moment tmp uit selectie (net of je even alt-tab doet).
<Soul-Sing> goedemiddag
<Wobbo> Goede middag.
<jan__> dvd gebrand op iso is dat goed de dvd start niet goed op
#ubuntu-nl 2016-07-01
<Kebabfish> situatie: 2 computers op hetzelfde netwerk, en ik wil graag een folder tussen deze 2 syncen (liefst automatisch wanneer ze aan staan). De data mag alleen op deze 2 computers staan (niet via dropbox oid dus). Het moet geen problemen opleveren wanneer 1 van deze computers uit staat, en ze moeten weer automatisch syncen wanneer ze allebei aan staan. Iemand ideeën voor een programma die dat kan?
<Kebabfish> sparkleshare al geprobeerd, maar die gebruikte veel ruimte op de schijf en een publieke server voor notificaties (en dat levert problemen op als die server offline is)
<OerHeks> unison/unison-gtk ?
<Kebabfish> ah, ik ga even kijken
<Kebabfish> klinkt als een goede oplossing, nu nog even toepassen wanneer ik vanmiddag tijd heb :)
<OerHeks> anders grsync, of kijk hier eens https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_file_synchronization_software
<OerHeks> unison onderaan
<Kebabfish> ik denk dat unison wel aan mijn eisen voldoet
<OerHeks> oude tool hoor
<lordievader> Is Bittorrent Sync niet de tool die alle coole kids gebruiken tegenwoordig?
<Kebabfish> oldskool vind ik wel mooi
<lg188> Heb een nieuwe kernel geinstaleerd, maar hij gaat telkens in panic als ik probeer te starten zonder recovery mode
<lg188> hij zegt dat hij niet kan syncen
<robb_nl> lg188, wat is de exacte error?
<robb_nl> wellicht SELinux uitschakelen?
<robb_nl> zie http://stackoverflow.com/questions/12867591/how-to-solve-kernel-panic-not-syncing-attempted-to-kill-init-without-er
<lg188> is selinux geinstaleerd by default?
<robb_nl> dat kan je in selinux config zien.... en in grub.conf
<robb_nl> als die als actief staan dan is selinux blijkbaar geinstalleerd...
<lg188> mhm heb selinux=0 er tijdelijk achter geplakt
<lg188> nu blijft hij "hangen" op initramd
<lg188> Hoe reduceer ik men packages tot het minimum?
<lg188> als in is er een andere methode dan met aptitude alles te uninstallen in de hoop dat je niets breekt?
<systeem> wat probeer je te doen/bereiken?
<lg188> tot een minimal install te gaan en daarmee terug opbouwen wat ik nodig heb
<lg188> gelijk lightdm and xfce
<lg188> Zonder een hele resem aan dingen die automatisch geinstaleerd zijn
<systeem> je kan denk ik beter beginnen met een minimal install
<systeem> en dan packages toevoegen die je nodig hebt
<lg188> ik ga niet formateren :/
<lg188> der staan al gegevens op
<systeem> heb je geen backup?
<lg188> Nope
<lg188> En ik denk niet dat het probleem bij selinux ligt
<systeem> ubuntu heeft geen selinx
<systeem> maar, geen backup... dus geen belangrijke data (neem ik aan). dan is herinstall toch geen probleem?
<JanC> Ubuntu kernels hebben standaard geen SELinux (wel AppArmor)
<JanC> lg188: heb je zelf een kernel gecompileerd?
<lg188> nope
<JanC> en kan je niet met de vorige kernel booten?
<lg188> dat kon ik voor eventjes
<lg188> maar dat is geen oplossing
<JanC> wat bedoel je?
<lg188> dat is gewoon rond het probleem gaan
<lg188> rescue entry werkt wel, dus ik kan aan een shell
<JanC> ik bedoel oude kernel, niet rescue
<JanC> misschien is er gewoon een bug in die nieuwe kernel, moet je die dus rapporteren
<JanC> je hebt ook geen zelf-gecompileerde drivers voor nvidia of zo?
<lg188> urgh whatever zal gewoon een ander distro instaleren
<JanC> trouwens, je kan ook starten zonder grafisch opstartscherm, door "quiet" & "splash" weg te halen van de kernel commandline in GRUB
<yellabs-r2> hallo
<yellabs-r2> alles goed hier ?
<yellabs-r2> ;)
<Peterarrow> hoi
<Peterarrow> iemand die my kan helpen? ik ben een totale newbie met linux unbutu, en heb mijn eerste fout waar is even niet uit kom
<OerHeks> hoi Peter, stel je vraag, misschien weet iemand het antwoord
<Peterarrow> hoi
<Peterarrow> ik wilde skype installeren, dus alles gevolgd zoals op de site vermeld staat, tot dat er niks meer gebeurde
<Peterarrow> nu krijg ik de fout melding
<Peterarrow> moment ff kopieren
<OerHeks> oei, skype, die applicatie is oud, en ms doet er niks aan :-(
<Peterarrow> E:Malformed line 58 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (URI parse), E:The list of sources could not be read., E:The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<Peterarrow> ow oke
<Peterarrow> dit is de melding
<OerHeks> heb je zelf iets veranderd aan de sources.list??
<Peterarrow> staat veel op internet over dit probleem maar alles wat ik volg loopt op een dood end ...ik zal wel iets over het hoofd zien denk ik
<Peterarrow> nope
<Peterarrow> ik denk dat het installeren iets veranderd heeft
<Peterarrow> en als ik "sudo -H gedit /etc/apt/sources.list"open, zie ik ook niks waarvan ik denk...daar zit het
<OerHeks> deze opdracht upload je sourceslist en geeft een url:  cat /etc/apt/sources.list | nc termbin.com 9999
<Peterarrow> moeet ik deze in terminal zetten?
<OerHeks> jups
<Peterarrow> ok ff doen, moment
<Peterarrow> gdaan
<Peterarrow> url hier plakken?
<OerHeks> Ja, graag
<Peterarrow> http://termbin.com/m1hp
<OerHeks> helemaal schoon ja
<Peterarrow> hmmm..ik hoopte op een ...ojaaaahh hahahah
<OerHeks> sluit softwarecenter/synaptic, en probeer dit: sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/* -vf
<OerHeks> en daarna sudo apt-get update
<Peterarrow> hoe sluit je software centre?
<OerHeks> gewoon, kruisje
<Peterarrow> ben nieuw he sorry hahah
<Peterarrow> owww haha
<OerHeks> * als je die open had staan, tenminste
<Peterarrow> nee volgens mij niet
<OerHeks> omdat je met de lijsten gaat prutsen, moet ik die waarschuwing geven. je krijgt anders een flauwe error :-)
<Peterarrow> krijg na update regel:
<Peterarrow> sudo apt-get update
<Peterarrow> ow mom
<Peterarrow> E: Misvormde regel 58 in bronlijst /etc/apt/sources.list (URI parse) E: De lijst van bronnen kon niet gelezen worden.
<OerHeks> hee ja, de op 1 na onderste regel is fout.
<OerHeks> deb http//archive.canonical.com/ trusty partner moet zijn >> deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu trusty partner
<OerHeks> vreemd, dat 'ubuntu' verdwenen is
<Peterarrow> ow oke
<OerHeks> ik keek er overheen ook nog :-P
<Peterarrow> en die moet ik aanpassen in die lijst?
<Peterarrow> ja zijn van die kleine dingen he haha
<OerHeks> ja, dit moet je handmatig doen
<Peterarrow> oke ff proberen
<OerHeks> en daarna gewoon update & upgrade
<Peterarrow> in de lijst aanpassen en dan saven?
<OerHeks> ja, alleen ubuntu ertussen, verder schoon houden
<OerHeks> 1 spatie
<Peterarrow> ok ff proberen
<Peterarrow> nope, na het toevoegen unbutu in de regel en get update:
<Peterarrow> E: Misvormde regel 58 in bronlijst /etc/apt/sources.list (URI parse) E: De lijst van bronnen kon niet gelezen worden.
<Peterarrow> :-(
<OerHeks> die 2 onderste lijnen lijken wel met de hand...
<OerHeks> de : mist tussen http en //archive.canonical
<OerHeks> :-(
<OerHeks> en ze staan nu dus dubbel, verwijderen is de beste weg denk ik
<Peterarrow> hmmm die is misvormt?
<Peterarrow> helemaal verwijderen bedoel je?
<OerHeks> ja, cp /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.listoud
<OerHeks> en dan de 2 laatste regels verwijderen
<OerHeks> * sudo cp /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.listoud
<Peterarrow> grrr krijg de lijst nu niet meer geopend??
<Peterarrow> staat nog geopend sorry
<Peterarrow> deb http//archive.canonical.com/unbutu trusty partner # deb-src http//archive.canonical.com/ trusty partner
<Peterarrow> deze totaal verwijderen dus?
<OerHeks> ja
<Peterarrow> ok
<Peterarrow> done
<Peterarrow> en wat bedoel je met deze line?
<Peterarrow> sudo cp /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.listoud
<OerHeks> daarmee maak je de backup
<Peterarrow> oke
<OerHeks> dat is nu telaat natuurlijk
<Peterarrow> ah oke
<Peterarrow> hmmm
<Peterarrow> bash: /etc/apt/sources.list: Toegang geweigerd
<Peterarrow> grr hahahah
<Peterarrow> ben er weer in
<Peterarrow> hoe test ik het nu of de fout weg is?
<Peterarrow> gewoon rebooten?
<OerHeks> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Peterarrow> ah oke
<Peterarrow> hij is bezig met updaten
<OerHeks> mooi mooi
<Peterarrow> hij lijkt klar te zijn
<Peterarrow> onee er gebeurd weer wat
<OerHeks> dan zou je nu skype moeten kunnen installeren, maar gewaarschuwd: skype werkt niet altijd, geheel.
<Peterarrow> unpacking ....
<OerHeks> oww updates zijn altijd leuk.
<Peterarrow> ah oke, ik denk dat ik het er gewoon af laat... is niet echt een must, heb nog een windows laptop waar het gewoon opzit
<Peterarrow> valt nog een hoop te leren voor mij, maar dat vind ik juist zo leuk...door schade en scande wordt men wijzer he
<OerHeks> zeker, sommige fouten moet je ervaren. dan herken je later de symptomen.
<Peterarrow> ja prcies... ik wilde dit ook eens ervaren...
<Peterarrow> en tot nu toe bevalt het gewoon,
<OerHeks> error meldingen hebbem vaak een clue wat er loos is
<OerHeks> geen nummerke
<Peterarrow> HEYYY ik zie het stp bordje niet meer rechts boven, dat is mooi
<Peterarrow> ja precies
<Peterarrow> lijkt er op dat het gelukt is, maar nog steeds aan het updeten ...
<Peterarrow> we zitten nu hier
<Peterarrow> Processing triggers for man-db (2.6.7.1-1) ... Processing triggers for ureadahead (0.100.0-16) ... Processing triggers for shared-mime-info (1.2-0ubuntu3) ...
<Peterarrow> moet wachten tot de curser weer normaal knippert zeker?
<OerHeks> ja, tot je de prompt krijgt
<Peterarrow> ok duidelijk
<OerHeks> nadeel van handmatig: je moet zelf opletten of een reboot gewenst is, nieuwe kernel ofzo
<OerHeks> de gui geeft dat netjes aan
<Peterarrow> ok thx...hij loopt nog steeds
<Peterarrow> tis een aardig lange bewerking hahah loopt nog steeds
<OerHeks> :-)
<OerHeks> dat is best lang, ligt aan je processor en de snelheid hdd of ssd
<Peterarrow> het is geen snel computertje, celeron dacht ik i3 processor?? en hdd.. heb nog wel een ssd liggen hier... kn ik er ook wel inzetten... maar is niet echt nodig
<Peterarrow> het hetrageerd allemaal lekker snel tot nu toe
<OerHeks> nou, je menu's worden wel sneller
<Peterarrow> jep
<Peterarrow> ik doe geen zware dingen op deze laptop, gewoon beetje internet, thats all
<Peterarrow> hmmm dit zie ik wel voorbij komen..
<Peterarrow> (gtk-update-icon-cache-3.0:25459): GdkPixbuf-WARNING **: Cannot open pixbuf loader module file '/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/gdk-pixbuf-2.0/2.10.0/loaders.cache': Bestand of map bestaat niet  This likely means that your installation is broken. Try running the command   gdk-pixbuf-query-loaders > /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/gdk-pixbuf-2.0/2.10.0/loaders.cache to make things work again for the time being.
<Peterarrow> loopt wel gewoon verder
<OerHeks> geen idee, ik denk dat dit maar een warning is.
<Peterarrow> we gaan het zien hahaha
<OerHeks> je ziet veel meldingen, ook als je een gui programma start vanuit terminal
<Peterarrow> ja
<OerHeks> ik vind dat wel mooi :-D
<Peterarrow> ja inderdaad
<Peterarrow> ;-)
<Peterarrow> hij loopt nog steeds hahah, maar ik ga mijn bedje opzoeken, ik kijk morgen wel even verder, ik laat hem gewoon lekker door lopen
<Peterarrow> heeeeeeeellll erg bedankt voor je hulp.
<Peterarrow> ik heb deze site favo gemaakt en ga me ook regitreren morgen, nogmaals bedankt voor je tijd en hulp, fijne nacht verder en misschien tot later doei doeiii
<OerHeks> have fun Peter :-)
#ubuntu-nl 2016-07-03
<Costas> goedemorgen jongens.heb een vraag met de irritatie van ms
<Costas> zou iemand mij kunnen helpen?
<Costas> ben nieuw met ubuntu namelijk
<Costas> en ik had windows 19 op mijn systeem.Heb nu eindelijk ubuntu kunnen installeren maar ik verder geen andere besturing systeem installeren
<Costas> en waar windows was op de hdd, is toch nog een stuk ook na veel keer formaat ca 75mb bezet
<Costas> dit is eigenlijk de probleem
<Costas> ik wil helemaal ef van ms,bios ezv,heb alles geadaan uefi drivers te deistalleren,ik kan niet bij deze instellingen te bij komen
<Costas> hebben jullie van mijn vorige vraag wat gekregen eigenlijk?heb hulp nodig als imeand wel kennis heeft,want ik ben niet zo erg handig
<Costas> thx,ik wil een vrij systeem hebben zoals het hoort,heb het alleen zelf gekocht zonder ms maar ms heeft het op slot gezet alsof ze onderdelen van mij pc heeft gekocht(!!!??)
<Costas> Heb uiteindelijk ubuntu 16.04 kunnen erop gezet maar verder de hdd waar win 10 zat toch na veel keer formaat is nog steeds ca 75mb bezet en ik niet een andere besturing systeem instelleren zoals mint,kubuntu ezv.
<Costas> graag als iemand weet hier wat hoor ik het de nooby.
<Costas> thx a lot
<systeem> Costas: als Ubuntu er al op staat, wat is dan het probleem? :)
<Docker> hallo
<Docker> is er iemand die mij even verder kan helpen met install ubuntu
<Docker> eerste keer kreeg ik een error na opstartne na install
<Docker> ben nu bezig met 2e install en ben benieuwd wat er nu gebeurd
<MichaelTiebesl> Docker:wat gaat er fout dan?
<Docker> ik heb denk de eerste keer de dvd er te snel uitgehaald, nu start hij netjes op
<Docker> bij windows kan de install dvd eruit als de pc moet hetstarten
<Docker> updates gaan nu vanzelf binnen komen neem ik aan
<MichaelTiebesl> dus het is nu okay?
<Docker> internet werkt
<MichaelTiebesl> heb je een dual installatie met Windows?
<Docker> nee alles van windows is eraf
<MichaelTiebesl> uefi installatie?
<Docker> uefi?
<Docker> alleen ubuntu
<MichaelTiebesl> ah okay
<MichaelTiebesl> eerste keer ubuntu?
<Docker> yep
<Docker> is wat oudere laptop en windowes 7 was al 2 weken doenden met updates
<MichaelTiebesl> Pjotr heeft een handige website voor de beginner
<Docker> volgens mij moet het nu geschikt zijn voor een vakantie laptoppie
<Docker> ik zal het aan mijn dochter doorgeven
<MichaelTiebesl> https://sites.google.com/site/computertip/
<MichaelTiebesl> mooi
<Docker> wat ik gelezen heb moet het makkelijker dan windows zijn
<MichaelTiebesl> anders lubuntu als het te zwaar is
<MichaelTiebesl> ik gebruik het nu ongeveer 10 jaar dagelijks
<Docker> je hebt nu ook iets wat op windows 7 lijkt
<Docker> heb er jaren geleden al eens mee geexperimenteerd, die dvd was van 2011 :)
<MichaelTiebesl> zorin os dacht ik
<MichaelTiebesl> ubuntu dvd?
<Docker> stond wat over in de computerdidee
<Docker> yep
<Docker> versie 14
<MichaelTiebesl> 14.04?
<MichaelTiebesl> dat is van 2014 april
<Docker> sorry 11.04
<MichaelTiebesl> veel veranderd in de paar jaar
<Docker> telegraaf is in beeld
<Docker> gaat netjes
<MichaelTiebesl> kijk die website maar eens op je gmak na zou ik zeggen van die link voorheen
<Docker> ga ik doen
<Docker> ik zie dat ik een verkeerde accountnaam heb ingegeven, is die makkelijk aan te passen
<Docker> bedankt zover, gaat wel lukken verder.... :)
<Docker> fijne dag nog
<MichaelTiebesl> dank je, ik ga zo slapen
<Costas> systeem:het probleem isdat ik verder niets kan uitproberen en ik wil van ms cmpleet vanaf
<blabla> hallo ik heb zeer dringent hulp nodig ik wens de cd rom van typtop plus vandaag te installeren maar ik werk met unbuntu en het lukt mij aan geen kanten
<Sling> wat voor programma is het? hoe probeer je het te installeren?
<blabla> het is een cd rom maar hij opent niet
<Sling> wat staan er voor bestanden op de cdrom? is het wel geschikt voor linux?
<blabla> hoe kan ik dit terug vinden ik ben echt een leek om te werken met een pc
<Sling> ik gebruik zelf geen ubuntu als desktop dus ik ken ook niet alle icoontjes etc, ik werk alleen via de terminal
<Kebabfish> blabla: Dat klinkt als een typcursus van 18 jaar terug?
#ubuntu-nl 2017-07-01
<wasted> iemand een idee waarom zelf ondertekende certificaten ineens lastig beginnen doen na systeem en browser updates ?
<wasted> NET::ERR_CERT_COMMON_NAME_INVALID
<wasted> was tot enige tijd geleden geen enkel probleem
<lordievader> Omdat je certificaat de server naam niet bevat?
<lordievader> Zie de error.
<lordievader> wasted: ^
<wasted> welja
<wasted> domeinnaam is correct
<wasted> en 'k heb er net 1 gemaakt met https:// voor
<wasted> zelfde probleem
<wasted> het werkt al maanden zo :)
<wasted> sinds een update ronde is het err... kapot
<lordievader> Zou je een linkje kunnen sturen?
<wasted> van de url ?
<lordievader> Kan ik wat beter kijken ;)
<wasted>  of van de certificaten
<wasted> of beide ? :)
<wasted> zet .info.tm achter mijn nick ;)
<wasted> Uitgever van certificaat van peer wordt niet herkend.
<lordievader> Https is niet deel van je hostname. Een CN van 'https://wasted.info.tm' zou dus 'wasted.info.tm' moeten zijn.
<wasted> idd
<lordievader> Overigens, waarom neem je niet een letsencrypt cert?
<wasted> dat was het oorspronkelijk
<wasted> bwoa... deze server staat hier voor test doeleinden
<wasted> en brengt geen geld in het laatje ;)
<wasted>  de cn was wasted.info.tm
<wasted> had het daarnet aangepast naar https://
<wasted> werkte ook niet
<lordievader> Letsencrypt is gratis ;)
<wasted> ik verander het terug
<wasted> mmz
<wasted> die wist ik niet
<wasted> ff zien
<wasted> zit er een restrictie op het aantal certificaten ?
<wasted> ik run meer dan 1 website :)
<lordievader> Voor zover ik weet niet.
<wasted> 'k ga het deze avond eens testen in een virtuele omgeving eerst :)
<wasted> 't zou een hoop miserie uit de wereld helpen in ieder geval
<wasted> hernieuw de pagina eens
<wasted> 'k heb het 'normale' certificaat terug gezet
<wasted> geeft dezelfde melding
<wasted> enkel internet explorer doet er niet lastig over maar die browser gebruik ik liever niet
<lordievader> De error is nu ook anders: Subject Alternative Name missing
<lordievader> Denk dat je 'wasted.info.tm' ook in de SAN wilt hebben.
<lordievader> Als je vergelijkings materiaal wilt: https://corellian.student.utwente.nl/
<wasted> link staat open
<wasted> ook voor deze avond :)
<wasted> 'k vind het gewoon raar dat het 'ineens' een probleem is :)
<wasted> geen idee of het aan de server of aan de pc hier ligt
<wasted> 'k zal weer eens moeten bijlezen links en rechts
<lordievader> Dat het ineens is, is wel vreemd ja.
<wasted> enkele server updates
<wasted> en enkele os updates
<wasted> minstens 1 is de schuldige :)
<lordievader> Het zou kunnen dat een browser update ervoor heeft gezorgd dat er iets strenger naar de certificaten wordt gekeken.
<wasted> firefox heeft dat in het verleden nog al eens gedaan
<wasted> en toen hebben ze dat ongedaan gemaakt
<wasted> met een gelukje scheelt het een pak werk en miserie met die letsencrypt dingen
<Lieven_> help ?
<lordievader> wasted: Waarschijnlijk wel, heb je ook gelijk een vertrouwd certificaat.
<JanC> letsencrypt heeft beperkingen op hoeveel certificaten je binnen een bepaalde termijn kan aanvragen (per uur of dag) maar niet echt in totaal, denk ik
<wasted> ja net opgemerkt :)
<wasted> kon geen aanmaken voor m'n gewenste domein
<wasted> workaround dan maar :)
<wasted> gewenst domein forward naar een domein waar ik wel een certificaat voor kon aanmaken
<wasted> 'k heb een a+ rating op de qualys ssl labs server test nu
<wasted> klinkt goed genoeg
<lordievader> wasted: ze hebben ook development certs, daar zijn de restricties iets lakser.
<wasted> mjah
<wasted> 'k vraag me af of bij verlenging dezelfde miserie van toepassing is :)
#ubuntu-nl 2018-07-01
<JasperCoenraats> Ik heb een laptop uit 2010. Kan daar een 64-bit Ubuntu-ersie op draaien Ik draai nu 32-bit Ubuntu 1404 LTS
<JasperCoenraats> Zou iemand me kunnen vertellen of een overstap naar 18.04 mogelijk is, en hoe ik die installatie starten kan?
<PeterScholtens[m> Hangt van de processor af. Als je in een terminal 'cat /proc/cpuinfo' typt, zie je welke processer erin zit. Hoeveel geheugen zit erin?
<JasperCoenraats> PeterScholtens[m, 24 gHz
<JasperCoenraats> 2.40 GHz
<JasperCoenraats> PeterScholtens[m, en 3072 kB ahe size
<JasperCoenraats> is dat wat je bedloelt
<PeterScholtens[m> Snelheid zegt niets of ie 64bit aankan.
<PeterScholtens[m> Heb je commando wat ik gegeven heb ingetypt?
<JasperCoenraats> Ik weet niet waar je op doelt zie wel clflush size en chache_alignent (beide 64) en address sizes (36 bits physial en 48 virtual
<JasperCoenraats> Commando heb ik idd gegeen ja
<JasperCoenraats> gegeven*
<PeterScholtens[m> 36bits physical betekend dat er dus zoveel adrespinnetjes aan de cpu zitten. Dus je RAM kan nooit groter zijn dan 2 tot de macht 32 bytes. Overigens, als je een 64 bits live usb stick maakt zal de laptop vrijwel direkt melden als die dat niet aan kan.
<JasperCoenraats> PeterScholtens[m, Oke. Op zoek naar 32 bit dus. Ik zie dat bij 18.04 niet voor de hand ligt
<PeterScholtens[m> Wat staat er onder "model name" in het lijstje dat je zag? Ik denk dat als de cache alignment 64 bits, de processor dat ook is.
<PeterScholtens[m> Ik zou bij voorkeur 64 bits versie installeren. Ik geloof dat de support daar nu beter van is (was vroeger andersom, maar er zijn nu meer 64 dan 32 bits CPU's)
<JasperCoenraats> Intel (R) Core (TM) i3    M 370 @ 2.40 ghz
<JasperCoenraats> Is dat wat je bedoelt?
<PeterScholtens[m> Ja. Maar i3 is sowieso 64 bits.
<JasperCoenraats> En zou die 64 mogelijk zijn? Ik ben geen techneut en functioneer dus beetje als een leek op dit gebied (nou ja eetje)
<PeterScholtens[m> dus je kunt beste 64-bits proberen.
<JasperCoenraats> Juist mooi. Dan start ik nl een upgrade
<JasperCoenraats> Denk dat dat het makkelijkst is
<PeterScholtens[m> Vanaf 14.04?
<JasperCoenraats> ja, 32-bit versie
<PeterScholtens[m> Of 16.04? Maak in ieder geval eerst een backup van je data.
<PeterScholtens[m> En ik zou liever geheel opnieuw installeren van een live USB stick. Dan blijven er geen oude configuratie bestanden staan (heb een keer meegemaakt dat het gedoe gaf).
<PeterScholtens[m> Gewoon de iso bestand downloaden en dan met een USB stick van tenminste 4Gb een "opstartschijf maken" ht het in Ubuntu.
<JasperCoenraats> Ga ik doen. Ben al een paar dagen aan het voorbereiden. Backup is de volgende en laatste stap. Die live USB heb ik nog nooit eerder gedaa.
<JasperCoenraats> dat klinkt wel beter
<JasperCoenraats> wel even een stickie halen, want die van mij is 1 gb, niet handig dus...
<JasperCoenraats> :)
<PeterScholtens[m> Ok, veel succes. Heb 18.04 nu ook op een laptop draaien, zonder problemen (alleen af en toe een taalfoutje).
<JasperCoenraats> Daar kom ik wel over heen. Je hebt goed geholpen, ik ga ermee aan de gang. Zonnige dag nog!
